# Merged WotC setting search winners/losers thread



## Kai Lord (Aug 31, 2002)

_[Edit - I have merged the 4 threads just starting on this subject together.  Please try and keep to the one thread - thanks. - Morrus]_

11 of them.  Just announced on the wizards site.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 31, 2002)

Good thing.. I was beginning to worry about some of the people around here. heh.


----------



## coyote6 (Aug 31, 2002)

The announcement is at: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/dx20020830x


----------



## War Golem (Aug 31, 2002)

Here is the announcement:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Wizards of the Coast is pleased to announce that after a rigorous search through nearly 11,000 one-page proposals, we have narrowed our search for a new fantasy setting to eleven proposals. As of August 30, 2002, the authors of all eleven proposals have been notified that they will move on to the next stage of the search. Though we had originally planned to pick only ten proposals, the high quality of those submitted compelled us to slightly expand that number.

We'd like to sincerely thank all those who submitted proposals. We regret that we cannot, as we'd originally hoped, contact all the submittees personally. Unfortunately, the sheer number of proposals made this impossible.

If you submitted a proposal and have not been contacted, you will not be contacted to tell you that you have not advanced to the next stage. All those who have advanced have been contacted already.

The creativity shown by those who submitted shows that the gaming industry is alive and well. We're sure that some of the proposals we did not choose will be picked up by other gaming companies and turned into exciting settings that will stimulate and challenge the imagination. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Congratulations to the "winners"!

Cheers,

-War Golem


----------



## mroberon1972 (Aug 31, 2002)

*Well, guess this means I did NOT make it...*

And since we obviously did not make it to the second stage, I feel it is resonable to share our One page summary...  Since we have decided to work on this ourselves anyway, might as well share...

Who knows, perhaps it will get published somewhere else...

The moral of this story:  Perhaps one page was NOT enough...

Mistress Nox adds:  How the heck are you supposed to know if a setting is good from one page?

Lurkers...
Mr Oberon & Mistress Nox

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.   Enter a world of intrigue and magic, a place of power beyond mortal comprehension, a land where godlike beings, both hallowed and dark, are created by artifacts of a forgotten past.  This is the world of Ancient Awakenings.
2.   There are those who protect and help the common people:  Clerics and paladins following the six known gods, rangers protecting the wilderness and roads, warriors and rogues fighting for glory and coin, druids and barbarians enforcing the Compact with the fey, bards who rally the masses, sorcerers wielding magic by will alone, and wizards unearthing magic and knowledge from eons past.
3.   The objectives of the heroes can range from protecting the common people to seeking gold, power, artifacts, and magic.  Heroes may join Adventures' guilds which can hire them to hunt down monsters, clear ruins, or even act as bodyguards.  Colleges allow wizards access to magical items and more powerful spells.  Others may rely on rumors or myths to lead them to ruins where treasure may be hidden.  
4.   Monsters roam the land, created long ago by tainted magics.  Temples, unguided by their sleeping gods, seek to destroy each other in their war for the hearts of the people. Ordinary people, upon finding hallowed artifacts, begin the transformation into Awakened Gods.  These beings only become more dangerous as followers begin rallying to their banners.  
5.   Magic is common, and while anyone can be taught to be a wizard, the secrets of arcane magic are only given to a chosen few who show extraordinary talent.  Clerics are granted miracles from the Great Altar of their central temple.  This altar is the clerics tie to one of the six True Gods.  If the altar is destroyed, the worshipers lost, or the cleric excommunicated, he looses all ties to the power of his god.  Druids gain their power by linking themselves to a benign fey creature which grant their miracles. Sorcerers, and to a lesser extent bards, wield primordial magic.  This ability is inborn, and allows them to wield magic by instinct alone.  While they are both incapable of making magical devices, the power they wield is truly amazing.
6.   This world uses basic 3rd edition rules with minor modifications.  Class changes include:  Thieves can use sneak attack damage in order to improve traps.  Rangers gain the ability to use sneak attack with a ranged weapon and to make wilderness traps, but loose spell casting abilities.  Druids loose all shape changing abilities, but gain the ability to mix potions for free in the wild.  Sorcerers cannot create magic items (scrolls, potions, etc...) and cannot use scrolls either, but gain the ability to pick spells from the druid spell list as well as their own.  Sorcerers can also burn experience points in the place of material components if they so choose.  Clerics loose access to spells that raise people from the dead or allow travel to the outer planes, but gain a new NPC follower called the Bondsman.  Bondsmen are fighters, rangers, or rogues that have chosen to follow and protect the cleric.  A cleric is able to cast spells as if his bondsman were himself.  This ability works at any range.
   The six primary gods are asleep.  While they grant spells to their followers, they are not truly aware of them.  Differing churches may both worship the same god and still be totally at odds in philosophy.  Other, lesser gods arise from time to time, some even able to carve a foothold in a true god's worshipers.
   Artifacts are scattered across the land.  These items wield powerful magic, but corrupt the user and lead to madness: Monsters and Awakened Gods come from these.


----------



## derverdammte (Aug 31, 2002)

You know, is it just me, or does that last paragraph really grate?  It's like those "We regret to inform you that the position has been filled" letters, where they end with "We sincerely wish you success in your future endeavors."  Ick.  At least when you get a typical rejection letter on a manuscript they don't BS you that way--they just say "this didn't meet our needs" and add why (if you're lucky).  Getting a response like this makes me feel insulted.  (Note: I'm not taking that notice personally--I'm objecting to the style and content of it.)

Even saying "we got a lot of great submissions, and we encourage everyone to continue submitting to us and other companies in the future" is better than the last sentence of that notice.  It reeks of condescending PR-speak.

----

Edit:  But likewise, congratulations to those who got picked!  I wouldn't be surprised at all if over half of them were on this board.  Some of you guys absolutely blow me away.  =)


----------



## Lizard (Aug 31, 2002)

*WOTC Setting Losers (Like me) Post here!*

Let's roll out the non-winners! I'll go first.
====================
The Reborn World
Ethos:  It is a world both newborn and ancient, a world of bronze, not steel, a world where the newly Freed fight ancient Abominations...and create legends.

1) Who are the heroes? They are the Freed  Races, men and elves and dwarves and orcs and others. They are delvers, kings, explorers, crusaders against the darkness and the midwives of gods. 

2) What do they do? Driven by pride, greed, or both, they are humans seeking to learn the secrets of dwarvish ironworking, or dwarves who seek to protect this knowledge against thieves. The priest-kings defend their against invasion by men or monsters. The explorers chart the rivers, cross the mountains, and dare to sail beyond sight of land. The crusaders return to the vast realms below the ground to battle the Abominations. Wizard put their minds and souls at risk to discover the secrets of the arcane, while others attempt to master the sorcerous taint within themselves. The faithful see their faith given form as new gods, young yet eternal, arise in response to their belief.

3) Threat, conflicts, villains: Man made the gods, but the gods did not make man. That task was done by the Abominations, the things which lived below the scarred and airless ruin of the surface. Slaves they sought, and the lakes of flesh gave rise to all the ancestors of those who now live in the sun. Then, the gods came, forged of pure faith, and they remade the surface into a land of seas, and forests, and life, and they led the faithful from their bondage. Now, the old masters remain below, cursing the gods and their followers, endlessly plotting a return to the old order, but this time, they shall dominate the surface world as well as the lands below. Safe far below the ground, they loose an endless stream of new horrors on the world above.

Furthermore, in the time since the gods departed, generations ago to humans and almost yesterday to the elves, conflicts have arisen among the Freed. Humans have spread far, encroaching on the lands of other races. Dwarves guard their secret knowledge jealously. Elves watch the world change in an eyeblink, and begin to fear...

4) Nature of Magic: Divine magic is everywhere, the gods newly formed out of the protoplasm of raw faith. The entire surface of the world is a product of divine creation, an event which occurred just beyond living memory, and the power of the gods still permeates every rock, every tree, every drop of water. Arcane magic is the magic of the Abominations, and what the Freed know of it, they know by theft and trickery. Those who delve too deeply into its secrets find only madness, but the Freed fear that, without the power of the arcane, they will not be able to withstand the Abominations should they rise from the depths. Some believe the answer lies along a third path, and odd cults and secret cabals seek to master the power of pure thought. 

5) What makes it different? A world untamed and unexplored. A world where an iron sword is a treasure in itself. The First Cities, built by the gods as models of all cities to come. The death of a single elf, and why it caused the gods to no longer live directly among men. Men who create Gods.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Aug 31, 2002)

I agree it would be great to read some of the "losing" enties! I'm sure to get my imagination fired up and find much to use!. Welcome to the boards mroberon1972! Why don't you edit the thread title to something like "post your setting" to encourage people to do just that?   There are a lot of very creative people on the boards here, and I'd be stoked to read these...

Joe 

PS - -I did not enter the contest. I'm deluding myself thinking that I may publish it myself someday... yeah right.


----------



## derverdammte (Aug 31, 2002)

Good idea.  I'll post mine, too.  It wasn't exactly great, but maybe someone here can get some use out of it.

BENEATH THE GRAY

BENEATH THE GRAY: An ancient land shattered by old magic, where underground-dwelling humanoids and magic-mad spellcasters battle to reclaim the lighted surface of their planet.

The potential for heroism is widespread throughout the underground population; a wide variety of races and classes can effectively accomplish great things. Reasons for adventuring can be mundane (e.g., gaining money, power, or treasure), or they can be noble and heroic (e.g., disrupting schemes of the Scions of the Flame, or even taking the battle to the surface in a guerrilla war against the Burning Ones).

Heroes fight against surface-dwelling outsiders, struggle to ensure their races’ survival in the underworld, and ultimately attempt to topple the authority of the outsiders from the world of the Flame, making the surface safe again for the native races of the planet. It is possible for a hero to master the secrets of the Gray, tapping its power against the Burning Ones, but just as often, heroes can be found sheparding a small community, protecting them from immediate threats. In fact, these latter sorts of heroes achieve more recognition among the common populace; they are more “real” and immediate—they don’t spend their time battling distant threats that few understand.

The Scions of the Flame are the primary threat to the heroes; they are a traitorous faction of humanoids and planetouched who have allied themselves with the Burning Ones (the outsiders who rule the surface world). They kidnap underground-dwellers and use them as slaves or food, and they spy for the Burning Ones, alerting them of any threats to their authority. 

The nature of magic changed during the massive cataclysm that hollowed out the planet. Magic flows from a continuum between the Flame and the Void (two pulsing centers of energy; the Void is located in the center of the world and the Flame is outside the planet itself, burning like a second sun) called the Gray. The Gray manifests physically as a tremendous column of opalescent energy spanning the gap between the Flame and Void. Magic is plentiful, but it inevitably causes insanity and physical changes, so wizards, clerics, and other spellcasting classes are either considered outcasts or brave martyrs. 

BENEATH THE GRAY twists convention by reversing the typical association of light = good, dark = evil, making the PC heroes live on the lightless, hollow interior of their world. PCs have an unusual set of challenges, having to survive underground in cities carved out of the rock, and venturing to the surface to fight against the evil light-bearing outsiders who have taken over. Gameplay takes place in a world blasted by old magical battles, a world rife with dimensional rifts spewing hostile Burning Ones. Additionally, the unusual source of magic and the high price it carries will attract players looking for a unique roleplaying experience.


----------



## Taladas (Aug 31, 2002)

*The Other 10,989 Settings*

First of all congratulations to the eleven that pass on to the second round. Great Job!!!!

Well I thought I would start a thread to put up all of the setting submissions that were not selected. You know you’re curious so don’t be shy and post your settings.


----------



## derverdammte (Aug 31, 2002)

(edit: Now that the threads are merged, this comment didn't make sense.)


----------



## Taladas (Aug 31, 2002)

Thaos: The New World

1. Core Ethos Sentence. A world where heroes fight to preserve their planet against the dark god, Damian, imprisoned at its center. 

2. Who are the heroes? Swordmasters and Wizards from Ahnjar, Shamans from the plains and coastlands of Sontar. Sorcerers, whose strange powers mark them, some say for good others for ill. Simple villagers hoping to defend their homeland. Young adventures from Ahnjar that know it is their duty to save these poor people with their superior skills. And people from the plains that are not as in awe of the skills of Ahnjar. 

3. What do they do? Heroes are usually found in the Hunter Guild of Ahnjar that seek out followers of Damian, Monsters that roam the countryside, bandits, and keep the peace. Clerics (a.k.a. Proxies) of the Ten Mentors seek to enlighten the people and oppose Damian and his followers at any turn. 

4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains.  Damian, the trapped one, and his Highlords work his twisted influence from the center of the world, corrupting spirits, beasts, and men. Across the Rampart Mountains lie the badlands that the great orc army crossed and ravaged the Sontar plains and coastlands. Eventually driven out, they still poses a threat as the meager forces of Ahnjar and its protectorates of Sontar build fortifications along the mountain passes. Many of the tribes of the Sontar oppose being protectorates of Ahnjar and work to free themselves from virtual conquest. 

5. Nature of magic.  Left over energy from the creation of the world permeates everything and can be tapped by arcane spellcasters. Divine casters receive their magic from either the Ten Mentors that the Creator sent or from the spirits and anima that shaman communicate with and use. Damian and his High Lords also grant spells to their followers. Wizards come almost exclusively from Ahnjar, as does almost all magical learning. While arcane magic is not common outside of Ahnjar, shamans exist in almost every village of Sontar. A seed is the name given to specific bundles of energy left by the Creator when the world was made. At a predestined time seeds erupt creating new things. For example seeds brought forth humans several thousand years after Thaos was created. Seeds of course have been corrupted to birth different things such as orcs and dragons. They are very valuable and are sought after by both those who seek to protect and preserve and those who seek to corrupt and use for ill. 

6. What’s new? What’s different? Thaos is a world that is not grounded in a scientific background but on spirits that keep nature in order. People get sick not because of microbes and viruses but because of spirits of disease. Fires start because of fire spirits being unleashed and not because of chemical reactions. Mystical forces are constantly in play. Agents of the Ten Mentors and Damian and the Highlords battle for control of Thaos in both the spiritual and physical realm. The complex religious relationships build unique opportunities for adventures. The imperialism Ahnjar versus the natives of Sontar lead to interesting conflict.


----------



## Taladas (Aug 31, 2002)

Mosaic : the fragmented lands

1. Core Ethos Sentence. A piecemeal planet made of fragments from other worlds and fashioned into a conglomerate of peoples, monsters, magic and geography, where heroes struggle to hold together their fragile civilizations.  

2. Who are the heroes? Whoever is willing to fight off the horde of demons that strike across the border to your homeland. Whoever is willing to learn about this new magic these strange little people use. Whoever has the courage to explore a world that has changed in the blink of an eye. Whoever is willing to ally with people from other fragments to oppose evil and champion good. 

3. What do they do? They learn about their new world. Finding new allies and defending from new enemies as well as old. Exploring strange new lands and braving new dangers. Diplomacy and guile are as important as sword and magic. Heroes open new trade routes, defeat invading armies, and gather magic and knowledge to defend their homelands.

4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains.  What will the Golden Empire do when its iron mines, that it need to arm its armies, are no longer there and replaced by elven woodlands? What will the elves in the Verdant Forest fragment do when they learn there is an aggressive human empire to the south that has elven slaves? Orthog the old lich king suddenly sees new lands to acquire, to drain of life. He promises himself that he won’t drain it all this time. The people of Irongate have always imported grain during the winter months what will they do when that grain is no longer available. And of course the orcs of the red moon tribe still raid the villages to the east.

5. Nature of magic. Magic varies by fragment. In some areas magic is abundant and flourishing in others rare and virtually unheard of. In the Verdant Forest fragment, magic is everyday and the land even has a magical effect much like a hallow spell that excludes non-fey creatures from entering. In the Tortured Lands fragment knowledge and skill of magic is virtually extinct and magic items are rare indeed. Channeling positive energy in the Barren fragment is more difficult while necromantic magic is easier. The borders between fragments are areas of constant turmoil. Storms rage at these borders and magic is unpredictable and dangerous. Divine magic still seems to come from the gods but every caster feel a change has occurred to the gods. What that change might be is still a mystery.

6. What’s new? What’s different?  What’s new and different? Everything has changed the plentiful plains to the south are now impenetrable mountains full of giants, dragons, and angry dwarves. Old alliances are torn apart and not even the wisest sage knows what lies beyond the borders. Trade routes are gone. Who do we sell our wool to? Where do we buy grain for the winter? This world can accept any existing campaign simply by ripping the area that the PCs are in and placing them wherever the DM feels is appropriate. Read a cool supplement that wouldn’t normally fit in you campaign world, well here you can just slap it in torn from its original setting. And there is always the mystery of how this world was created and by what.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 31, 2002)

1.  Dendain is a gritty, devastated world of both human and cosmic concerns, with analogs to Earthly cultures, but yet a distinctive fantasy flair.

2.  Dendain is a world in need of heroes - from the lands of the old High King, to zealous crusaders, from superstitious peasants to tribal warriors from savage lands - all adventure in the blasted world.  

3.  Dendain’s heroes are of many motivations - some seek to purge the land of evil, while others choose to seek a path to their own personal glory.  And some are thrown into the adventuring lifestyle without warning.

4.  The main threat to Dendain are the machinations of Ardanael and the other Inferni, put into action by their minions in the Dark Hegemony.  However, other forces of evil also encroach on the land - the eastern warlord Tsungari of the Morning and the sorceress Sayuri plot to banish the sun-god, casting the world into an ice age.  A race of ruthlessly expansionistic dwarves live in the north, developing their infernal machines and raiding the borders of the High King’s lands.  And a race of serpent men from their southern isles prepare to invade.  The heroes will have their work cut out for them…

5.  Magic.  One of the most powerful and misunderstood forces in the world.  Created millennia ago when a tribe of lesser deities produced children with humankind, the sorcerers devastated the world in a great war.  They were in turn devastated by the angry gods, and as a result magic - at least innate magic - is rare.  Today, most magic-users must learn to grasp the power in schools of wizardry.  Some of the High King’s ancient lands are zealously anti-magic, conducting huge inquisitions and mass genocide of the “magic” races (such as elves).

6.  Dendain is a world unlike any other - but the main difference lies in the handling of magic, in the crusades and their aftereffects.  The story of the origin of magic is clearly Biblically-influenced.  During the anti-magic crusades, countless elves were slain, and the ones that were not are in a state of self-imposed exile.  Dendain’s take on the non-human races is something that’s not been seen, as well - most are mutations, or subspecies of, the human.  Dendain also contains three or four new PC races.

I didn't win.  Not that I thought I would - my world is horribly derivative, I now realize.


----------



## slaughterj (Aug 31, 2002)

Ah, hahahahaha!  I just saw the announcement, but a while after I cleared my "junk mail" folder - tried to "back button" to it, got the folder with the 10 junk messages, one says "Congratulations" but my email can't retrieve the message since it was deleted, hahahaha.  Of course, I probably get 10 "Congratulations" junk mails a day, so what's the likelihood it was for the setting search?


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 31, 2002)

Whell, glad that's over with.  Now I can get on with developing my thing the way I like it.

So, a lot of us were quite excited about the new setting while we stood to make 120 kilobucks out of it... who's still excited?  Interested?  Who expects what out of it?

True, FR and DL came from outside the TSR committee rooms, but that's just it.  They kinda came about by accident.  Deliberately making an accident happen isn't an accident.  On the other hand, GH is still strong and DS was also made straight from the TSR think tank, and while it didn't last forever, it has still made an impression.  So I don't know how their idea of "fishing outside the lake" is going to work.

Personally, I have never used a boxed set or book to run my games out of, but I have looked to published sources for inspiration.  And if the boxed set or book would have been my doing, I wouldn't have anything to complain about would I?

So I would say I'm interested in seeing what's coming up, but I don't know if I'll blow money on it.  We'll just have to see.

And though I didn't win, I don't think I'll post my setting just yet.


----------



## Chroma (Aug 31, 2002)

*Chronicles of Pirithia*

I tried a different spin with my proposal, guess it didn't work.  *laugh*

1. Core Ethos Sentence. 
Bold adventurers struggle against foes both ancient and new, becoming the heroes of today, and perhaps, the legends of tomorrow, all hoping to leave their marks in *The Chronicles of Pirithia.* 

2. Who are the heroes? 
“Anyone can become a hero, at least, that’s what my father told me. ‘You just need to know what you believe in and, when the going gets tough, you stand your ground.’ He died in the Siege of Waywast, when the ogres brought the gates down… but he stood his ground.  He died a hero.” The young man paused and looked down at his dirt-stained fingers. “…I wonder if these are a hero’s hands?”  Farmboy, priestess-acolyte, battle-scarred mercenary, or bored noble all can strive to become heroes, but only a few will succeed.  Will you?

3. What do they do? 
“If you wish to be remembered, then do something worth remembering!” The old man yelled at the young fools admiring their new weapons outside the inn.  “Don’t build up stones in your own likeness or save up treasures in a chest like the old emperors did, for who remembers them as anything but a curse?  Build a temple to help those poor souls in the broken lands or a castle to keep the northern roads safe when the orcs come or even a school to teach wizards the secrets of magic.  Who will remember you for how new your sword was or for how much gold you had in a sack when you died?  Build a legacy for yourself, work with other good folk, and the bards will sing your names in songs that will inspire your grandchildren to become heroes.”  The growing heroes of Pirithia must work together and learn to work with the others around them to shape and change the lands and people around them into something better, something to be remembered.

4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains 
“The greatest tragedy is that the seeds of evil can find purchase in almost any ground.  The greatest sorrow is that it can grow so readily.” The world-weary paladin looked over the neophytes in their shining white. “And the greatest fear is that those evils would some day grow together, to become something greater.  May the Blessed One never let you see that day.”  Evil is growing, slowly, quietly, hiding from the light.  Nobles plot against each other and make pacts with things in darkness.  Mages delve into secrets that would be better left unknown.  A creeping corruption slowly spreads within the walls of a beloved temple.  A mad dwarven king sits smoldering on his shadowed throne.  Each a petty evil on its own, but what if they were to meet, to conspire together, to grow in power? Brave heroes must fight against them, uprooting evil and exposing darkness to the light of day.  Perhaps it is enough to hope that chance will prevent their coming together, but what if a darker hand moves them?  Heroes are needed.

5. Nature of magic 
“The Elves say that magic is the art of making dreams manifest…flowery words from a flowery people.” The instructor paused, hoping to see the spark of passion for the poetry of magic, which she secretly harbored, in the eyes of one of her students. “Of course, we know that the power of magic is drawn from the ever-changing energies of the Ethereal Plane combined with the prime elements.  Now, even though that plane is oft-times called the Land of Dreams does not mean the Elves are right, though it does lend credence to tales of mages who are said to have harnessed the forbidden power of nightmare. Magic is real and it is powerful, but it is also unpredictable, a dangerous tool that must be used with caution, though great wonders can be worked with it.  Few are those skilled or foolish enough to say they have mastered it, but many petty dabblers can be found. The gods also grant powers, that many call magic, but the source of that power is a secret they tell no mortals.”  Magic is not a common replacement for technology in Pirithia; it is not as predictable as the meshing of two cogs or the steady pull of an ox.  It is certainly more powerful, but with that power comes danger and the common folk just aren’t willing to take that risk.  Brave adventurers on the other hand…

6. What’s new? What’s different? 
Pirithia is a world in a state of change.  Old empires have fallen apart and new nations and powers are growing from the tumbled stones.  While there are certainly ancient dangers still lingering, many of the foes have not yet formed into great threats.  As well, the forces of good are scattered; no great organisations or individuals keep the world safe… yet.  Will our heroes have the mettle to forge these alliances and stop the growth of evil?  There is enormous opportunity for them to perform great deeds and forge long-lasting legacies.  Will they have the courage, wisdom, and luck to have their stories recorded in *The Chronicles of Pirithia?*


----------



## 7thlvlDM (Aug 31, 2002)

Drat, I didn't make it!  Oh well, back to the drawing board...

1. Core Ethos Sentence. Tarmulund Empire: Rise of the Black Prince is a dark fantasy setting, where heroes must battle an ancient evil for the survival of The Last Kingdom.

2. Who are the heroes?
Parandim Silvermane is the aging monarch of Glendor, called The Last King. Among his people are the last lines of elven blood within the old empire.

Bashere D’moray is commander of the Steel Legion of the Boar. After Summerset fell, he retreated his troops from Gussecan lands and swore fealty to The Last King.

Tul-Ku-Mak is the frustrated and nervous dwarf thane of Kil-Sundul. His warriors find themselves in the way of the undead hordes attempting to cross into Glendor. Meanwhile, vampire assassins seek to “sever the head” of the dwarven resistance (that being Tul-Ku-Mak).

Gylian Aspenleaf, the Duke of Emmerset, leads the hunters, trappers, and woodsmen of the Eastern Forest as they prepare for the coming onslaught.  Just west of the Halls of Kil-Sundul, their lands will be next to face the army of the dead.

Ariana Al’kiri is the personal emissary of the Archcleric of Hemmeniya, The Lion God. She works to uncover the origins of the Black Prince, and the mysteries surrounding his sudden rise.

Finnigan Dan Kane is a wizard and the current leader of the Order of the Sacred Flame. Also called the Night Watchers, the order was chartered for the purpose of putting angry spirits to rest.

Sorsha. It is said the Black Prince had every wizard or sorcerer of notable skill hunted down and butchered; all except one. Like most surviving users of arcane magic, Sorsha, the Witch of the Fens, has gone into hiding.

The Eaters (Mind Flayers). Deep below the Wyrmtooth mountains lurk The Eaters. Dwarves have long learned that when they hear the subtle scrapping of nails against the hard rocks that they have ventured too deep.  Yet when Kil-Sundul was nearly overrun by orcs boiling out of the north, Tul-Ku-Mak’s grandfather left to make a deal with The Eaters.  He never returned, but the terrifying screams of the thousands of orcs outside the last dwarven choke point signaled that some agreement had been reached.

3. What do they do? King Parandim knows that if Glendor falls, it means the extinction of not only his people, but all people.  Refugees continue to pour in from neighboring Gussex and Western Tarmalund.  Being cut off from the empire’s heartlands, however, means starvation. In desperation, the king of Glendor has sent ships to find the elves of ages past and plea for their aid. Meanwhile, morale is low for the men of the Gussecan legion in exile; each man knows he will never see his loved ones again, except perhaps in battle. Tul-Ku-Mak is debating leaving his stronghold to search for The Eaters, but he is afraid of what awaits him if he succeeds. Ariana has enlisted the aid of the Night Watchers. They search for the witch Sorsha in hopes that she has knowledge of a weapon capable of defeating the Black Prince. The dragon knights have assembled at Grey Haven to discuss how to combat an army of undead troops equal to the population of Tarmulund minus those survivors in Glendor.  The king’s knights have scoured the land for all able-bodied men who can lift a sword.  Even the lowliest farmer must now fight for survival.

4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains  Sangrim the lich was imprisoned a millennia ago by beings that have long left this world. Accidentally freed from his prison by miners in northern Gussex, Sangrim promptly murdered the imperial crown prince, took his identity, killed the emperor, and proceeded to wage war against his nobles.  Once the dead grew abundant, he animated them, slaughtered the remainder of his army for more (obedient) soldiers, and began the methodical extermination of every humanoid on the continent. He is called the Black Prince by those who know not his true identity.

5. Nature of magic The essence of magic is invisible but everywhere.  Some areas hold stronger concentrations of it than others, and it is possible to collect this mana to fuel the mightiest of spells. It takes a strong will to manipulate magic and alter reality, or to bore a hole to another plane and call forth elemental forces.  Certain materials weaken the barrier between planes and allow easier access to these forces.

6. What’s new? What’s different? This is not a fight for treasure, or power, trade routes, or even justice.  The heroes must battle for the survival of the world.


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Aug 31, 2002)

7thlvlDM said:
			
		

> *Drat, I didn't make it!  Oh well, back to the drawing board...
> 
> *




On the plus side, 7thlvlDM.....

working up a submission and sending it in qualifies as overcoming a CR9 encounter.

Give yourself enough XP to become 8thlvlDM.

 

Patrick Y.


----------



## derverdammte (Aug 31, 2002)

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> *
> Give yourself enough XP to become 8thlvlDM.
> Patrick Y. *




Ooh!  He's reached the 8th level.  Time to start learning that _mind bondage_ spell!  (Someone had to say it!)


----------



## AmerginLiath (Aug 31, 2002)

*Cabera, Lands of Law and Chaos*

Dang, and I liked mine... 



> *CABERA
> Lands of Law and Chaos*
> 
> _In a world bound by race and caste, a shackled humanity fights for its place in the fraying Empire of Cabera._
> ...




I tried to do something 'different' with mine, though I barely fit it onto one page!


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Aug 31, 2002)

*Sniffle...*

I might post mine later, but right now I'm to depressed. Not that I expected anything, but the hope was nice.

Hey, Kreynolds, you got any crying smileies?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 31, 2002)

What's sad is that the winner's can't even post that they've been selected yet.  Maybe WotC will at least post a list of what ideas made it in, or perhaps even post the submissions themselves.


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 31, 2002)

If anyone is interested...


*"...for in the Outer Dark lurk things more terrible than any God."* 

   Alterra is a world of conflict, where secret societies battle in hidden wars over the fate of the world, and all is overshadowed by the threat of an ancient evil that lies waiting to be released to rule the world once more. 

   In Alterra, heroes arise from all walks of life, though most are trained in academies or secret societies.  Covert wars occur frequently across the world, and even spill into the Planes.  The Eletec Houses of the Isle of Antire train wizards for unseen battles over dominance and position.  The Militant Orders of the Medaens are Greco-Roman inspired warrior-philosophers, trained as psions, psychic warriors, and monks.  The Zhen Tao produce knights and samurai style fighter/sorcerers.  Fighters across the world are trained in academies that compete in friendly and not so friendly rivalries.  Druids unknowingly serve hidden gods as soldiers in a great war, and the elves consider themselves to be among the ranks of angels.

   Those who become heroes sometimes gain notoriety, but most who gain true power stay hidden to the public, and among adventurers another society has formed, one where status and fame are established through deeds.  The Militant Orders wage a war in two worlds, one against an evil empire on Alterra, and one in the Astral Planes against alien demigods.  Independent adventurers form companies to seek treasures from the ruins of ancient civilizations, and those that are lucky enough become secret societies themselves.  

   Lurking behind everything are the hidden evils of Abomination, an ancient demon god, who is said to be the true ruler of Alterra. Legend says that Abomination lies imprisoned behind the moon, chained, and is waiting to return to its world.  Aruis of Warwec, an ancient fallen paladin, is the head of Abomination’s cult, and has legions of cultists and orcs seeking to free it.  The Verandi, a once noble desert people who conquered the world but now have fallen into decadence, seek to reclaim their lost glory.  Finally, the old gods of the druids wage a war against each other over dominance of a shattered Plane, fighting the Militant Orders of the Medaens when their battles threaten to spill onto Alterra itself.

   Magic is the highest science, using advanced mathematics and logic developed over thousands of years.  There is no one force that is magic, rather magic is a multitude of various processes and methods of manipulating different phenomena.  Psionics arose from the philosophers of the Medaens, who delved deep into their beings seeking Truth, and discovered hidden powers waiting to be used.  Magic was once widespread, as were psionics, but when the Verandi conquered the world, they declared arcane learning to be witchcraft, and destroyed it wherever they could using the divine magic of their clerics, who greatly outnumbered the arcane casters and psionicists of the other cultures.  Libraries were burned and philosophical academies were destroyed, leaving most of this knowledge lost for ages.  The Eletec Houses kept wizardry alive, and the Zhen Tao have a long tradition of sorcery, with most of their nobility being sorcerers of some power.  Many psionicists went into hiding, and ran secret schools where psionics was still taught.  Ever since the world spanning empire of the Verandi fell 200 years ago, magic and psionics are once again coming out into the open, but long years of being hunted have made the practitioners of these lost arts secretive, and most jealously guard their power.  

   Alterra has the benefit of having psionics built into the foundation without replacing magic, and provides sorcery with a cultural basis for its existence alongside wizardry.  It includes a framework for epic level play built into the background, with characters gradually becoming involved in existing extra-planer wars and high-powered conflicts once high levels are reached.  Western and Eastern style civilizations exist side by side with significant contact with each other. A single, unified culture once ruled much of the world, and gives a good reason for a common tongue and cultural interchange.  Several eras of civilizations have left countless ruins to be explored.  Different human and nonhuman cultures provide varied backgrounds for characters, and basis for conflict.  Lastly, the Verandi religion is monotheistic and has become dominant throughout much of the world, but several religious systems exist, providing for many gods.

Aaron M. Litz


----------



## mmadsen (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Well, guess this means I did NOT make it...*



> The moral of this story:  Perhaps one page was NOT enough...



Or perhaps spelling "lose" as "loose" -- repeatedly -- didn't impress the judges.


----------



## jaldaen (Aug 31, 2002)

Here's mine, hope to do something with it one day... but first I have to finish my ultrasecret campaign setting (though if people have paid real close attention to the boards they might be able to piece a few things together... and it is not for WotC ;-):

	Vast Horizons is a world of clashing empires and boundless exploration, where heroes seek wealth and glory in the name of emperors, gods, and themselves.

	In the world of Vast Horizons heroes abound across the aged and entangled empires of Alderland to the fledgling and unfettered colonies of Niwerland. It is said that the common men of Alderland, dwarves and humans alike, have iron blood and that their heroes possess steely veins and adamant hearts to compliment their sterling helms and unyielding blades. The heroes of Alderland have long been the defenders of the realm, but now with the discovery of Niwerland a great opportunity has arisen and many who once would have stood guard upon the borders now sail over the horizon to uncharted shores. Those who come to the coast of Niwerland range from poor nobles in search of wealth to brave soldiers seeking glory to zealous missionaries spreading their faith to daring explorers in quest for adventure.

It is said amongst the Aldermen that many a man’s fate was sealed when the crow first sighted breaking waves off the far-flung shores of Niwerland. It was the crash of ocean against the rising rocks of an unknown land, a siren’s call, which would lead man and beast across the leagues to a land both strange and wondrous. All men have their reasons for passing over the vast ocean that lies between Alderland and Niwerland, but there is a common thread that binds those who set foot upon the distant coast. A strand of hope, oft times desperate, sometimes innocent in the prospect that a new and better life may be found just beyond the next horizon. Still there are many heroes who remain in Alderland, their sense of duty to ancient homelands more powerful than the urgings of the alluring sea. It is these heroes who man the aged battlements and gaze across the quite countryside of Alderland and it is they who will face the coming storm. For although there is a silence now, it is well known that every squall has a calm before it, an eerie instance when all seems well when it is not. The storm approaches and dark clouds gather and in the end many men of Alderland will drown beneath the tide of war.

	Terrible tempests brew about the empires of Alderland at bow and stern, and the thunder of impending conflict can be heard. Old enmities flare over who shall taste the fruits of Niwerland and neighboring empires, long at peace, prepare to march against each other in hopes of settling their claim at the edge of a blade. Blinded by their avarice, many of the empires of Alderland strip the land and ignore the rights of the natives of Niwerland. They have begun to enslave halflings and elves, and force them into armed service. News of this has reached the Quechan, one of the many proud elven empires of Niwerland and they have resolved to make war against the Aldermen before they can do any more harm to the land or its people. Thus are the dangers arrayed that face the brave men of Alderland, crafted and cultivated by emperors and advisers who drink and eat in their courts while heroes sweat and bleed upon the battlefield.

	Lo, the smell of arcane magic shall lay heavy upon the ground, mingling with the stench of fear and death, and the long peaceful ley-lines shall once again pulse with power fed upon the blood of fallen heroes. Then, at the throbbing rhythm of the earth’s arcane arteries, much that was asleep in the world shall awaken. Legendary beasts and monstrous races shall erupt from the very memories of the world. It is a blessing, indeed, that Aldermen have long been men of deep faith, for the healing touch of clerics shall be needed against the wounds of war and priestly aid shall be a boon against the arsenals of imperial war wizards and the mythical creatures alike.

	Vast Horizons is a unique setting of epic adventure and exploration where heroes can play significant roles in the rise and fall of the empires of Alderland, found and protect the colonies of Niwerland from the Quechan and their allies, or seek out the unknown lands, the terra incognita, that lay just beyond the map’s edge, and all of these exploits upon the backdrop of a world that is reawakening to its mythical past.

Jaldaen


----------



## Chroma (Aug 31, 2002)

*What I'm waiting for is...*

...someone to say, "Here's the twenty-seven I sent in."


----------



## Lizard (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Well, guess this means I did NOT make it...*



			
				mmadsen said:
			
		

> *
> Or perhaps spelling "lose" as "loose" -- repeatedly -- didn't impress the judges. *




This is why spellcheckers are NOT enough.


----------



## AmerginLiath (Aug 31, 2002)

Gotta move down that feat chain to Grammar Check!


----------



## kenjib (Aug 31, 2002)

Arg!  I be postin' the first island submission...



> Haalyr:  Adventures in the Dream Seas
> 
> 1.	Core Ethos Sentence
> Radiating out from the Old Kingdoms on the largest islands, innumerable smaller islands grow more and more strange the further one sails until at the most distant reaches of the seas it is said that the very fabric of dreams and reality collides.
> ...




Ah well, it was worth a shot!


----------



## 2WS-Steve (Aug 31, 2002)

*I'm game to post!*

Here ya go...

Fantasy Setting Proposal: “The Six Citadels”


1.	Core Ethos Sentence:
In a time between the tyranny of a dark age and the promise of a golden future, bands of heroes carve a new civilization out of the wilderness.

2.	Who are the heroes?
All great deeds have been accomplished by circles of friends working together. One such company captured a cluster of magical nodes and wielded the powers they gained to shatter the arch-mage Carnis Gan, ending his dominance of the world.

3.	What do they do?
Enclaves of civilization have grown around the protection offered by nodes of power. Many heroes work to expand the safe territory around these nodes by taming the nearby wilderness. More experienced adventurers seek out isolated nodes, gain control over them, and establish new safe areas for settlement.

4.	Threats, Conflicts, Villains:
Evil works alone. In the centuries since the collapse of Gan’s rule, many of his fortresses have fallen into ruin but they retain his lost lore. Moreover, when he died his body shattered and fragments of it spread across the land. Those who desire power seek out Gan’s legacy in more ways than one.

5.	Nature of magic:
Magic flows into the world from six citadels resting at its edges. Lines of force connect these citadels and where those lines cross, pools of magical power, colored by the nature of the connecting citadels, form. This creates magical nodes that alter the environment around them, investing much of the world with their energy.

6.	What’s new? What’s different?
What if the world were flat? What if it had edges? What if you could travel deep into the earth and find hell, or fly above the lunar sphere and meet the celestial host? The world bounded by the Six Citadels obeys the physics of myth.


----------



## kenjib (Aug 31, 2002)

By the way, I wish that the people who made it to some of the final cuts could have been notified as such.  It would be really nice to know.


----------



## mmadsen (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: WOTC Setting Losers (Like me) Post here!*



> The Reborn World
> Ethos:  It is a world both newborn and ancient, a world of bronze, not steel, a world where the newly Freed fight ancient Abominations...and create legends.
> 
> 1) Who are the heroes? They are the Freed  Races, men and elves and dwarves and orcs and others. They are delvers, kings, explorers, crusaders against the darkness and the midwives of gods.



Lizard, isn't "Who are the Heroes" question number _two_?


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 31, 2002)

What the hell...



> *Sundered Seas* ~ *A FANTASY SETTING PROPOSAL*
> 
> 1. *CORE ETHOS SENTENCE*. Sundered Seas is a world of faith and magic spanning endless tracks of ocean, where heroes fight villains and sea monsters both below the waves and above.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmadsen (Aug 31, 2002)

> By the way, I wish that the people who made it to some of the final cuts could have been notified as such.  It would be really nice to know.



I agree!  Of course, right now we can all imagine we were in the top 1% -- just not the top 0.1%.


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Aug 31, 2002)

kenjib said:
			
		

> *By the way, I wish that the people who made it to some of the final cuts could have been notified as such.  It would be really nice to know.   *




That's something I've thought about as well.

The worst guy to be in this place is the author of setting #12. So close to the brass ring, but he/she is never gonna know about it. 

Therefore, I will simply assume that it was me. 

Ah well, as they say:

2nd place is just 1st loser.  

Patrick Y.


----------



## Falcmir (Aug 31, 2002)

Here's mine. I was a little rushed, only found out about the contest on the wednesday and wanted to get it out on time so I couldnt put a lot into it.  I think my answers for 2 and 3 were too generic but I like what I came up with for magic in question number 5 and number 4 wasnt too bad. Ah well.



1. Core Ethos Sentence.   A fantasy world where mystical forces use summoned creatures to battle for dominion.
2. Who are the heroes?    Within the cities of the central empire merchants and thieves scramble to amass wealth.  Legionnaires are drafted from the far reaches of the empire and sent off to battle in distant realms or maintain the peace within imperial cities.   Diplomats and nobles seek to restrain the excesses of the empire while not running afoul of the many factions at work within.
In the free kingdoms knights rise to guard their lands from the threat of the empire and the magical beasts that roam the wilds.  Woodsmen and archers hunt the magical beasts while sorcerers and wizards summon their own creatures to guard the land.  Mystical orders of monks train themselves to perfection in their mountainous retreats venturing out on secretive missions designed to keep the realm in balance.
3. What do they do?        One of the most lucrative activities for merchants and adventurers seeking wealth is the acquiring of spell components necessary for the binding rituals that are so common.  These are varied depending on the nature of the creature to be bound and for the more powerful creatures often hidden in dangerous and remote locations.
4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains   There are two basic types of threats to the world, internal and external.   The powerful beings from other dimensions frequently use the religions and kingdoms of this world as their playthings, seeking to use our world as a chessboard to play out conflicts in their own realms.   At times they will cause their servants to directly bring about wars at others they will send creatures to assassinate powerful tools of their enemies.  The halls of power are a dangerous place.
The internal threat comes from those powerful wizards and sorcerers who have gained so much power they seek to gain dominion over the land. Foul necromancers seek to extend their lives to immortality through the sacrifice of mortal souls. 
5. Nature of magic     All magic, be it divine or arcane, derives its power from otherworldly sources.  Sometimes the power is negotiated for as is the case with most religions whose gods give the power in exchange for worship; other times it is leeched off of or stolen away from the extra planar beings.   Both options have their own dangers.  The gods are often petty and more concerned with their own desires than the well being of their servants, the demons can be vindictive when they realize they are being robbed.
The most common use of magic is the summoning spells.  With the aid of a binding ritual the normal duration limits are removed, bringing cheap labor, soldiers, and fierce guardians.  Strange races and creatures wander the streets of all cities and regions that mages inhabit.  Usually they remain under the control of their masters but many a binding ritual fails leaving monsters free to roam the wilds.  Many times the failed ritual will not only trap the creature in this world but also leave them in excruciating pain driving them into a mad frenzy of destruction.  
6. What’s new? What’s different?   This world was originally native only to humans but the massive influx of summoned races has turned virtually every city into a melting pot of a myriad of creatures.  Strange beasts may walk the main streets as freely as a human.   There are no ancestral homelands of the dwarves, elves, or other typical fantasy creatures but many, after being freed from the bindings of their initial summoning are trapped in this world and have begun to push out in search of new homelands.


----------



## Vengue (Aug 31, 2002)

*Awww Shucks*

Well congrats to the magic eleven.  I look foward to reading your submisions.  I also look foward to reading all the ones that are posted here.  I figured I would lose my lurker-hood and post my submission.  So here it is subject to your critisism.  (btw before you make comment...I already think I tried to much too much into one page) 

The Shadows of the Dominion
Core Ethos:
Shadows of the Dominion is a realm where heroes fight to protect the last bastions of resistance against goblinoid hordes and powerful supernatural creatures.

Who are the Heroes?
·Malick Eanesay: (Ftr16/ Rog3) Defender of Brightkeep Citadel and leader of the Final Keepers, the elite battle force of Brightkeep.  His cunning has held of the Grim Talos for two decades now and his victories are told Citadel-wide, to bring courage to those in despair.
·Punhal Herz: (Pal 11[Vengue]) a famous Vengue (Chaotic Good Paladin) that helps protect Brightkeep Citadel.  Punhal earns her fame by her reckless courage in battle and by the steed she rides, a Heavy warhorse with Para-Elemental parentage.
· Embuliche: (Rgr 11/ Wiz 8) A name spoken of in respect and fear.  He lives for nothing but revenge; revenge on the goblinkind that slaughtered his elven brethren, revenge on the mind flayers that have enslaved the elven race, and revenge on the humans that betrayed the elves to the Thought Rulers for their own safety.  Embuliche’s hatred is endless, except for the rare elf traveler, who he treats as a long lost sibling.
· Whum Altartor: (Brd 12) The most renowned Advocator in all the Ten Citadels.  He is a scoundrel with a tongue that can inspire even the most hopeless ally and a mind that can unravel the cleverest of tricks.

What can they do?
Generations ago, the dwarves and Humans composed an alliance against the peril of the emergent humanoid threat.  Together, they constructed twelve vast strong that could defy any army thrown against them.  That was before the formation of the Dominion.  During the decades of conflicts, only two of these fortresses have fallen to the Dominion armies.  Ten Citadels remain and their walls are al that stand between Humans and extinction.  Many heroes devote and often give their lives in defense of these ten cities.
	Not all heroes walk the battlements though.  Some heroes take the fight to the dominion, risking life and sanity to slay their dark champions.  Some delve into plundered ruins, searching for magics and items of power.  Other heroes infiltrate the Dominion, attempting to destroy the nation from within.  The defiance of the Dominion is the one trait all these heroes share.

Threats, Conflicts, Villains – The Dominion
	The Dominion is a nation of goblinkind and powerful monsters, whose driving goal is to defeat the last Citadels.  The cruelest and ruthless earn sovereignty in the Dominion.  These tyrants create an unsurpassed age of stability for the goblinoids, whose past has been marked by millennia of bare survival.  Such “stability” has allowed many occurrences that would be unthinkable in most worlds.  Kobolds are smarter and Kobold sorcerers may grow to awe-inspiring status.  Ogres command huge armies.  Psionic Goblins act as feared constables in Feretack, the only neutral city.  Many things are possible that would have been unthinkable before the Dominion.  Such is the rule in the Shadows of the Dominion.
· Garunth Bladecloak of Worg clan: (Bbn 13/ Rog 6): The current leader of the Grim Talos, the largest military body in the Dominion.  Garunth is an orc of intelligence and amazing battleskill, who uses a magical steel-linked cloak that absorbs metal weapons that strike it.  The name of Garunth is feared behind the walls of the citadels.
· Kuow’pi: (Psion 18[telepath]): This mind flayer is the current Speaker for the mind pool of Lugathy.  Kuow’pi rules the land of eli’Kerendous, a nation of mind flayers dominating a nation of slaves.  Kuow’pi itself has thousand of elves in thralldom and is credited for crafting The Great Betrayal, where several human cities played traitor to the elves and resulted in the domination of an entire elven nation.  A multitude of elves have lost their lives trying to rescue elven kin enslaved by Kuow’pi.

The Nature of Magic:
	The Shadows of the Dominion is a realm strong in Negative energy due to a migration of Shadow-kin, a race closely bound to the Negative Energy Plane.  The Shadow-kin’s prosperity creates a strong Negative energy field that reduces the influence of Good Deities and increases Evil Dieties Powers.  Evil divine magic is a potent force in the realm, while good divine magic has a much lesser sway.  Querth, the god of Death, is rumored to be so powerful that he possesses the bodies of his High Priest every night and steals his tribute.  The Ten Citadels and the Dominion alike dread Querth’s name and his clerics.
	Arcane magic is more destructive in this world due mostly to those that wield it.  Ogre Magi and Kobold sorcerers unleash unique and reckless spells on the world, trying to increase their arcane might.  Humans employ experimental magics and Ultra charged spells of which they understand little.  Many powerful human wizards have destroyed themselves wielding the uncontrollable arcane energies, the most famous being Canalis, whose petrified form still maintains the Sphere of Death that protects the Mourning Stone Citadel.

What’s new? What’s Different?
	The Shadow of the Dominion is a rich world of epic dangers and challenges for the hero.  Adversity is overflowing in the Dominion and should produce memorable villains and very powerful antagonistic societies.  The uniqueness of this realm will allow races to be crafted in entirely different directions.  The typical DM will find fiendish pleasure in mastering a realm ruled by the “bad guys”, and the goblin hero will definitely intrigue the not so typical Player.
	The greatest quality of Shadows of the Dominion is the scope that a gamer may play.  Is he an elf enthralled by a Thought Ruler, forced to do it’s will or is she an Ultra-wizard, risking annihilation for that extra edge in battle?  Does he play a Segretta, an assassin that hunts any hero who is deemed a threat to the Dominion, or does she play a psion spy, whose psion spy, whose psionic powers protect her from discovery?  There are many choices in Shadow of the Dominion, just no easy choices.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Aug 31, 2002)

*Sundered Sky*

So, here is my offering and the first *Flying Islands * setting to be listed. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sundered Sky Setting Proposal Document 

*Core Ethos Sentence. * A world torn apart by an ancient catastrophe, its proud kingdoms have been reduced to a myriad of islands, floating in a fathomless void.

*Who are the heroes? * Heroes from disparate races live by their wits and skill. Sundered Sky is a harsh world, but it is envisioned that the heroes of this setting tend more towards the swashbuckler than the grim avenger.

*What do they do? * Resource starved islands sponsor "scavengers", adventurers willing to risk the dangerous ruins of towers and cities that can be found on some of the more remote and smaller islands. Terrible beasts, traps and ancient undead haunt these ruins protecting the precious metals and magical treasures that can be the difference between life and death of an island.

*Threats, Conflicts, Villains * The powerful Trade Council has banned open conflict between islands, but this does not stop many islands waging clandestine warfare on one another, hiring small bands of mercenaries to undertake covert missions of sabotage or assassination. 
               Mysterious secret societies plot against one another or strive to uncover arcane mysteries hidden within the long abandoned ruins. Some are in the thrall of powerful outsiders.
It is always daylight in the void, the void glows with its own luminescence. Constant exposure to this “voidlight” turns humanoids into raving cannibalistic savages - The “Glowmad”.
	A religious order that worships the void prowls between the islands in skyships, seeking victims to “feed the glow”. The void rewards them with divine magic.
	Dragons wage a void-wide war amongst themselves often acting through their sorcerous agents and allied Kobold clans.
	Pirates prey on many of the skylanes, some of these sponsored by greedy islands or cults bent on hiding their own secrets.

*Nature of magic * When the world was sundered the gods were trapped within the void with their mortal subjects. This has both magnified and limited their power.
                Souls find it extremely difficult to escape the void. This has caused a large increase in the number of incorporeal undead, both malevolent and benevolent.
                Every Sorcerer has either a dragon or demonic sponsor, these sponsors often teach their arcane knowledge directly to their “pets”.

*What's new? What's different? * During the Sundering, the world was blasted into the abyssal planes. The Sundered Sky is effectively a “bubble in hell.” This need not have an effect on the course of a campaign or indeed become common knowledge, but does explain the mysteries of voidlight and the glowmad phenomena.
               The setting is a blend of horror, swashbuckling and romance, with plenty of scope for different types of adventure.  Including such epic campaigns as demonic invasion and the reformation of the world.
                As well as the standard PC races, the setting also uses Hobgoblins, Kobolds, Orcs and a new race - Wildlings; small animal/man hybrids that are bred as slaves by the elves. These races are detailed and interdependent.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Aug 31, 2002)

Here, as promised, is yet another setting proposal that didn't make it.

And by the way, congratulations to the winners - hope you've got some cool stuff for us in the next few rounds.

Scott Bennie
-----

AVATAR

1. Core Ethos Sentence. 
A sword and sorcery world in which the heroes are us.

2. Who are the heroes?
Like A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur’s Court run amok, Avatar’s most powerful heroes are actually people from our world who have managed to project their minds into the bodies of the world’s inhabitants and become the land’s greatest champions. Avatar is a relatively low-powered world (by 3e standards); for only “visitors” are able to advance beyond 12th level in a single class.

The heroes can be “visitors” (from our world) or “denizens” (native to the world of Avatar) who travel to the world during periods when they’re unconscious (typically while they’re dreaming or comatose). Once a person enters the world of Avatar, they remain there until they regain consciousness in the “real” world, or die.

Prominent NPC heroes include Lord Jake Greer (who’s really a doctor from New Jersey who’s introducing modern medical theory and technology into several city-states), Captain Michael duul-Savratine (a British army captain who brought gunpowder technology to the world and is transforming a small city-state into one of the fiercest fighting forces the world has ever seen), Gareth Robinson-Smith (the oldest known visitor, a 16th Century buccaneer who’s desperately trying to stay in this world rather than return to his dead body in our world, where he’d die), Evan Stamatopoulos (an Athenian pickpocket who’s now an assassin who hunts and kills his fellow “visitors” for fun), and Ingrid Ferris, (a bard who’s introduced (and taken credit for) the entire canon of the Beatles).

3. What do they do?
The heroes attempt to understand the mystery of how they were brought into this world, and struggle for survival (and eventually power) in a world of magic and violence, while transforming its medieval society by introducing modern social concepts. They do so by banding together, using scientific methodology to examine the world, and acquiring sufficient skills in sorcery and swordplay to survive.

4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains
There are a number of themes in play in the world of Avatar, most of which involve what happens when a society is rapidly transformed by the introduction of new technology and social ideas.

The villains of the world are manifold, of course. There’s one religion throughout the world: the God of Nine Faces (each face of which corresponds to a different alignment) which has evil priesthoods who can conjure devils to do their biding. Dragons may be spontaneously born in “magic-quakes” (shifts in the world’s magical fields) and lay waste to vast regions. There are vast areas of wilderness that were once occupied by the elves, where the great Troll-Orc overlord Krukar Hellgauntlet consolidates an empire of Orcs. And there are, of course, other Visitors, many wishing to control the flood of “immigrants” into the world.

5. Nature of magic
Magic is ever present and abundant, but not evenly distributed. It’s concentrated around dimensional bridges, the places where people are most likely to be “inhabited” by visitors. Magic schools and effects that involve access to other dimensions (especially summoning, teleportation, and necromancy) are limited to areas around the bridges.

6. What’s new? What’s different?
I’d hope this would be apparent by now. Well, for one thing, this is a world where the anachronisms of the average D&D playgroup make sense. It’s also a world where we could spill the conflicts over to the Astral plane (as people attempt to prevent their enemies from snapping their silver cord), and perhaps even take it to a d20 Modern setting as characters returning from Avatar attempt to kill each other in the real world (where they’re weaker), although that doesn’t have to be an essential part of the campaign.

7. Created by:
Scott Bennie


----------



## TeaBee (Aug 31, 2002)

I think it should be the responibility of every member to post that they didn't win, or we will presume they did. 

I hate loosing, even if the odds weren't good to start with.


----------



## trix (Aug 31, 2002)

*Good Posts*

Well, good luck to those winners.

There are some good settings here.

-Tim


----------



## NoOneofConsequence (Aug 31, 2002)

I was going to post mine, but after reading just the ones here, I can see why mine didn't stand out. At least three have nearly the same core ethos sentence as mine, and my "Who are the heroes." has been split across a couple of other peoples' as well.

So, you know, like...bummer!


----------



## thunk (Aug 31, 2002)

Like the Avatar idea, Scott. Is this something you came up with for the competition, or do you already run a campaign?


----------



## Zappo (Aug 31, 2002)

Bummer. Well, here's mine:

Fantasy Setting Description

*Core Ethos Sentence.* A world where new forces battle for the first time, and where new heroes fight to bring back the balance.

*Who are the heroes?* The heroes are warriors from the fortified cities, wizards who try to understand magic, clerics of the new gods, explorer rogues, or even sorcerers struggling to keep their sanity. They are people who want to take their world back from chaos.

*What do they do?* They explore a world which has changed beyond recognition, searching the ruins of the old cities for artefacts, battling monsters, establishing new travel routes.
They fight the demons which try to conquer the world, discovering their plots and stopping possessed sorcerers.
They try to stop wars between neighbouring settlements, engaging in politics and diplomacy. They attempt to settle religious disputes between the clerics of different gods, or overcome suspect and prejudice between the races. They save magic users from witch hunts. Or, they take a side in any of the above and do what they must to support it!

*Threats, Conflicts, Villains.* A powerful demon lord has spotted this world where magic is quickly growing, and it is waiting for the moment when it will be able to summon an army of fiends to conquer it. Meanwhile, his minions corrupt the minds of those who display an exceptional affinity for magic.
Monsters keep growing in number, preying on undefended settlements.
Then, there are the new races that have appeared after the arrival of magic. Some of them, such as orcs and goblins, are extremely aggressive and perpetually at war, but even the most peaceful ones, such as halflings, are suspicious of foreigners.

*Nature of magic.* The source of magic is unknown, and it is the most important debate among scholars. There are dozens of theories, and it is likely that they are all wrong. Very few things are known for sure about magic.
Raw magic is dangerous. Sorcerers, those few who can directly access magic, shaping it through their will, almost invariably go insane. However, there are other, safer ways to the use of magic: wizardly magic, for example, as well as the power granted by gods to their clerics.

*What’s new? What’s different?* Telsa (working title) was a technological world until about 300 years ago. Then, magic appeared for the first time and technology quickly ceased working for no apparent reason. The world was plunged back forcefully into the middle ages, while monsters and mad sorcerers constantly increased in numbers. The population was decimated. Today, the people of Telsa have almost completely forgotten science and have turned themselves to the new gods, powerful beings which appeared about a century ago. The main themes are the mystery of magic, the slow rebuilding of civilization in a shattered world, and the conflicts between new races, new religions, and new factions, none of which has much experience in the field of getting along peacefully.
First of all, Telsa is a world where magic is relatively common, but which at the same time hasn’t had the time to grow used to it. Everyone fears it, many hate it, and only a few are beginning to think it could be used to help rebuilding the world. Even the most powerful magic users are scared of their own power.
Religion is central to the life of many. The gods are present in the world in physical form, and can be found and even talked to in their temples. Holy wars between followers of the new gods are common, as well as witch hunts against magic users and conflicts between races.
There are no reliable communications, because the roads are infested by monsters. Exploration and expansion are very important: people are in need of resources.


----------



## Zappo (Aug 31, 2002)

A couple comments on my submission. It was really hard to fit it into a single page. It has been designed from scratch, and has never been developed further. It was designed to have lots of ideas for any type of game (TCC, CRPG, RPG, wargame, boardgame) as well as novels. 

Additionally, Telsa has many ages which can be used as a setting, though I was forced to only describe the most interesting one of them. The techno age, where there is no magic, is basically a sci-fi/cyberpunk setting, except that there are elves and dwarves, so it couldn't be submitted. The transient age, those few years when magic is appearing and technology is not-so-slowly ceasing to work, is IMO the coolest, but it's technofantasy and can't be submitted. 

Then there's the age described in the submission. It's like the end of the dark ages - conflict, yeah, fear, yeah, but there's a light at the end of the tunnel: the heroes. And then, there's the time when the demons will actually begin their invasion (you see, the light at the end of the tunnel was actually an incoming train  ) - a fairly dark, yet high-magic setting, though I felt it was a bit too cliche.


----------



## trix (Aug 31, 2002)

*Zappo,...*

Yeah... I had the same problem of mine.  Too much to fit onto too few pages.

Mine was probably discarded by some of the terse descriptions I gave.  Had to get to the point, but cut stuff out to make it fit.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 31, 2002)

Well, in case anyone was curious, I'm living proof that working in the industry didn't give you an unfair advantage (darn it!), 'cuz I wasn't selected either. 

I may or may not post my submissions here in a little while.  Need to see if I'm going to be able to pitch them to any of the other companies I'm working for first.  (I _will_ find my unfair advantage _somewhere_, dammit!!)


----------



## mroberon1972 (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Well, guess this means I did NOT make it...*



			
				mmadsen said:
			
		

> *
> Or perhaps spelling "lose" as "loose" -- repeatedly -- didn't impress the judges. *




Actually, the original did not have that...  That seems to be the message board board spelling checker?  Strange...


----------



## Paka (Aug 31, 2002)

*Bummer...*

Here are both of mine...



Pent

"In a dead world's Bible it is said that their world was made in seven days and their Creator rested on the seventh.  We made Pent in five and haven't stopped working since."

1) Pent is a fantasy Alamo in the heart of reality where heroes battle to survive by pillaging the finest elements of the surrounding worlds before they fall- the last stand against the encroaching stagnation and destruction of the multiverse.  

"Five was the frame and we would hang it all from that.  Most worlds are a terrifically complex system of planets, moons, alphabets with corresponding numbers generating the power behind numerology, astrology and magic.  Pentagrams and pentagons of mythology, philosophy, and geography cross the continent, suspended in the core of the ever-shrinking face of reality.” 

2) Heroes are found among the travel-weary cross-planar immigrants, survivors of dead worlds or Pent-born locals, often oblivious to their home’s origins and the struggle around them.  Pentads struggle to find the artifact, the hero or the philosophy that might save the dying multiverse.  Some say that so much power was invested in the number five during Pent’s creation that the upcoming fifth generation will have extraordinary destinies, unknown to even Pent’s creators. 

“Some have to be shown the math, others have to be shown the prophecy.  Then the five questions, ‘Do you truly accept that your world is on the brink of destruction?  Do you know what is destroying existence?  Will you help us?   What of your world do you want to save as a final testament?  How can we get your final testament safely to Pent?’” 

3) The Pentads are explorers, working their way through the planes, hoping to salvage what they can.  Sometimes they save entire societies, and sometimes they come away with nothing more than a epitaph to place on a world’s tomb.  Propheseers look to the people, hoping to find a messiah, an inspiring leader or an Arcane Prodigy.   The Order of Final Knights is a collection of select soldiers from across reality.  Plane-runners sail creation’s tides, importing and exporting; hoping to turn a profit before the worlds end. 

“The knowledge of our struggle is a burden, yet it brings out both the best and the worst in all of us.  We fear what might happen if everyone were to know.  Some might join the effort but others might simply give in to despair.”

4) Doomsayers float in their citadel, distributing mercy killings to entire worlds.  Even members of the Pentads grow disenchanted or greedy, pillaging or collecting ransom from the many worlds they are trying to save.  The destruction that has left worlds upon worlds a rotting wreckage remains a faceless villain, seemingly a force of nature. 

“From the Troll-infested Bridge Cathedral of Heimdall to the arcane theocracy of Arcaith, enough drama and villainy exist to make sure that only the finest heroes are initiated into the Pentads and the deadly business of scavenging worlds for hope.” 

5) A precarious balance of destruction and creation, made all the more potent by Pent’s base number five, sitting at its foundation like a powerful seed, await Pent’s Wizards.  As the multiverse unravels, magic has become increasingly powerful, dangerous and unpredictable.   

6) Pent insists that its Dungeon Masters and Players utilize the vast resources of d20 system.  The world encourages and demands its owners to incorporate their favorite Prestige Classes, Magic Items or N.P.C’s from the myriad of settings on the shelves of every gaming store and to dust off the home brewed worlds in every gamer’s imagination.

Anthropa

1.	Anthropa is the fantasy world of anthropomorphic Animals, Magical Beasts and Aberrations struggling in their newfound society as remnants of humanity’s civilization crumbles around them. 

2.	Animals, Aberrations and Magical Beasts of the Monster Manual walk on two legs.  Examples of heroes found in Anthropa are the Psionic Ape Councilors of the Feathered Serpent, the Griffon Barbarians of the Black Glass Mountains and even the Rat Rogues, who skulk under the haunted cities of extinct humanity looking for hidden artifacts or just some chow. The hunter who looks for more than just a meal and a mate, the herdsman yearning for something more than merely safety and green grass, or in the Magical Beasts who rise up and fight against the Aberrations all heed the call of heroism. 

3.	Unicorn Paladins take up sword and shield against the thousand knives of Carrion Crawler Assassins. Dire Lords struggle to feed an empire of carnivores. The Feathered Serpent to the south rules a jungle empire from atop his Golden Pyramid.  Beasts act out the primal drama of their former four-legged existence while struggling with their newfound humanity.  Deer arm themselves against Wolf pack violence with the very bows and arrows that hunted their stags in the old world.  The line between hunter and prey has become complicated.  Tomb-like cities contain magic, remnants of a lost age, clues concerning mankind’s extinction.        

4.	Nightmare Blackguards conspire with Yeth Hound Sorcerers on moonless nights. The Dire Lords mercilessly hunt Herdsfolk for food as they did when they walked on four legs. Aboleth use their stolen memories of the old world to scheme and enslave. Driders and the Panther-like Displacers pour out of the Underdark reaping sacrifices for their Spider-Queen. Beasts twisted with an evil lust for power gather in their rotting fortress, Tarrasque. 

5.	There still exist provincial herdsfolk who foolishly believe that Unicorns are tales told by drunken Horses and that Dragons are myths. Nonetheless, former Wizards’ familiars teach the magicks of their now dead masters. Some say this Arcane meddling is unnatural and will bring the Doom of the Humans upon all of Beastkind. 

6.	Anthropa allows its players to bring their favorite mundane or mythical animals to vivid life. It is a fantastic world of high adventure that invokes the work of Brian Jaques’ Redwall, Robert Adam’s Watership Down and Stan Sakai’s Yusagi Yojimbo while putting their textures and themes in a high fantasy context. Sword and sorcery meets hoof and horn.


----------



## Paka (Aug 31, 2002)

Oh, and hey, good luck to those Lords of Geekdom who are among the final 11.

Rock on, ladies and gentlemen.  Make your ten pages great and have fun.


----------



## KDLadage (Aug 31, 2002)

*Congrats to the winners!*

I cannot wait to see the results of this contest, myself. I'd like to one day read the winning entries.

Oh well.

Here was mine:

The Lands of Leone

Core Ethos Sentence
The *Lands of Leone* is a world of fantastic adventure and powerful magic; a world where monsters roam in the magic-rich _Wild-lands_ that surround the pockets of civilization.

Who are the heroes?
The heroes are those that dare to brave the wilderness, protect the trade-routes and seek out other regions where magic has weakened enough to allow civilization to expand. In short, the heroes of *Leone* are those men and women that refuse to accept the hand that Fate has dealt them.

What do they do?
They are adventurers, explorers, soldiers and those that dare to attempt controlling the magical forces that have damned civilization into the corners of the world. The heroes of this world have much stronger _common man_ roots than in other settings, but it is these heroes that allow society to exist at all… The primary objective: the preservation of civilization.

Threats, Conflicts, Villains
Dangers of the world come in two primary forms: _the Nations_ and _the Wild-Lands_. 

The Nations are organized political bodies that have formed in society. They exist as isolated cities and protected trade routes. The nature of the Wild-Lands ensures that the nations exist much like islands in a treacherous sea. However, the nations are in competition for limited resources – some of which can only be found in the Wild-Lands. Despite the fact that the Wild-Lands make waging war difficult, war is still waged.

The Wild-Lands are those vast expanses where magic is strong, and thus, so are the monsters and beasts that live there. However, the beasts are not the only danger that lurks there. Dark, twisted and alien species also inhabit these regions. They have societies rooted in strange traditions. And they too need many of the same resources…

Nature of magic
Magic is abundant. The ability to control it, however, is relatively rare. The creation of magical items is even rarer. The nature of magic will sometimes cause items to spontaneously become imbued with magical properties.

There are many schools of thought when it comes of magical control: Spell-Weavers, Alchemists, Song-Mages, Symbologists, and so forth. Each has its strengths and weaknesses. Few are trusted in the nations, however.

The source of magic is called _Diadinese_ by those that practice the arts. Magic itself is an intangible force that seems to emanate from the core of the world. Myth states that Diadinese is a great gemstone that lies far beneath the world radiating magical power like a flame radiates light and heat.

What’s new? What’s different?
Isolated pockets of civilization; magic that varies in strength from region to region; abundant magical power, but rare magical control; unique beasts and alien wilderness societies; wars waged across treacherous, monster-filled landscapes.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 31, 2002)

*d20Zine will publish any proposal in September issue*

Now that the setting search is over, I want to say again that I am more than willing to publish any setting proposal in September's issue of d20Zine!  Please email your proposal to ghost.wind@verizon.net and I will add it to those we've already received.  I would like to include as many submissions as possible, so please send them in even if you have already posted it here.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 31, 2002)

man! just trying to get thru these 2 pages i feel soooo sorry for the guys who had to read them all! their heads had to be swimming!

 it must have been really tough, and i, for one, appreciate their effort, and will most likely buy whatever comes from the search just to support the idea of taking the game to the fans


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 31, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *man! just trying to get thru these 2 pages i feel soooo sorry for the guys who had to read them all! their heads had to be swimming!
> 
> it must have been really tough, and i, for one, appreciate their effort, and will most likely buy whatever comes from the search just to support the idea of taking the game to the fans  *




Word.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Aug 31, 2002)

One would hope that the formatting of the single pages would be a bit easier on the eye.


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 31, 2002)

AZTANIS

1) Aztanis is the twisted dream of an archeologist: a great civilization of several kingdoms, which lie on the remnant of several wildly different civilization with no apparent links to the current, and with resources that interest quite a few kingdoms.

2) King Plume (male gnome LN Illusionist 7) the ruler of a kingdom of elves and gnomes is worried by the fact that no one know why several civilization disappeared, and wish to know the reason so that his people do not succumb to it.
Archeologist Exuplor (male halfling CG rogue 8) is very fond of jewelry and old tomes, he is even more fond of gold, though he doesn’t sell any dangerous tomes to anyone, and is know to have stolen and hidden several ancient books on poison that a rival discovered.

3) Some Kingdoms, their archeologist, soldier and magic-user whish to use any discovery to the benefit of all those willing to live in peace. To do so they might, depending upon their ethics, do a sabotage of research which will lead to a result against their moral, explore ancient ruins, steal another kingdom discovery.

4) King Kavod’s (male human NE aristocrat 6/monk 3) archeologists have recently discovered that a village near his capital is constructed upon the rest of an ancient city that once flied, he now whish to release it, disregarding the fate of the villager, so as to launch surprise attack on his neighboring kingdoms, including Plume’s kingdom.

5) The manifestation of any magic (psi, arcane, divine) is dependant on the presence in the region of creatures of the type magical beast or plant, due to the presence of familiar or mount, this isn’t a problem for most spellcaster, and most region have this kind of creatures, though some kingdoms who hates magic have seek and destroyed all creatures in their land that allowed magic. Nevertheless most kingdoms have a normal proportion of spellcaster, though the quantity of magic items is more important than normal due to the treasure left by ancient civilizations. There is many divinity, one for each of the 80 claimed (17 recognized) kingdoms, that grant access to domains valued by the kingdom it is attached to.

6) Any threats can come from the ancient ruins, though personal artifact (guns and such) are unheard of, for the once most advanced civilization are also those that got extinct for the longest time, and any such item has disappeared, big construction are still present. The different ruins with Aztec, Atlantis, or Egyptian flavor present nice opportunities to encounter really strange creatures and objects almost anywhere.


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 31, 2002)

Breizh


1.Core Ethos Sentence: Breizh is a Celtic-world where Arthurian-like knights fight for their leader.

2.Who are the heroes?: Oathbound knights, apprentices of the queen’s wizard, member of different lawful orders, roguish squire, are all serving the Queen (Kattel human female LG Paladin 16) who is assisted by her wizard counselor (Yann half-elf male CG Wizard 19). If ever she died, her first child (Ronan human male NG Fighter 7) would become the new ruler.

3.What do they do?: The heroes protect the borders and the inside of the kingdom, they protect also the life and the honor of their queen. They hope to get their own share of land due to their services. To do so, they guard watching post, they duel individuals who threaten anything that they protect, and they seek bandits.

4.Threats, Conflicts, Villains: Giants who haven’t preserved their resources in their realm waiting on the border of the kingdom. Orc itinerant merchants who are also thieves. Kobold bandits. Goblinoid neighboring kingdom ruled by a ruthless King (Saladin Bugbear male LE Fighter 12/Monk 3) who might be advised by the Queen’s sister (Sophie human female NE Enchanter 20) are all potential threats to the safety of the Queen and her land. The child of the queen’s sister (Fabien half-fiend human male CE Barbarian 12/Fighter 4) has won his own land from an old lord who didn’t see the evil in this man, from there he prepares to attack at his mother’s order from the inside, or so she thinks.

5.Nature of magic: Arcane magic is a part of nature, manifesting in all sort of fey creatures, and  in some very rare individual who are able to use it, arcane magic items are rare. Divine magic comes from three different sources: Father Earth (male deity DR20 N Domains: Animal, Death, Earth, Knowledge, Magic, Plant), the Angel (female deity DR15 NG Domains: Air, Chaos, Earth, Good, Healing, Law, Protection, Strength, Sun, War) and the Fiend (female deity DR15 NE Domains: Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Fire, Law, Luck, Strength, Travel, Trickery, War). Father Earth is acknowledged by all, but is the less revered. Divine magic items are common.

6.What’s new? What’s different?: Chaste love, non-lethal duel (joust, archery contest). A strong church and lands ruled by it. A realm of Giants. Lots and lots of small castles, are the typical dungeons of this setting instead of the sub-terran complex. Individual who consider their class before their race, resulting in mixed cities.


----------



## jester47 (Aug 31, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *man! just trying to get thru these 2 pages i feel soooo sorry for the guys who had to read them all! their heads had to be swimming!
> 
> it must have been really tough, and i, for one, appreciate their effort, and will most likely buy whatever comes from the search just to support the idea of taking the game to the fans  *




Looking at them all makes me realise just how obvious a winner would be.  

Aaron.


----------



## BluWolf (Aug 31, 2002)

*StormWorld*

Here is my claim at mediocrity:

*StormWorld 

1) Core Ethos Sentence. StormWorld is a world of chaotic possibilities where heroes seek the answers to why the world is the way it is and how they can survive or possibly even fix it. 

     The world was once completely domesticated by a civilization based on a magocracy that employed magically powered technology. This civilization, in its pride, subjugated nature and turned its back on the divine forces of heaven and hell.

     Though no one is exactly sure why or how (or even when) it all came crashing down in a cataclysmic event known as the Great Sundering. The Sundering brought violent changes to land weather and even planar barriers. Great Mage Storms (storms of wild magical energy) ravaged the world. Landmasses shifted draining rivers, sinking shorelines, tumbling cities and creating vast deserts. The crumbling of the planar barriers allowed the free passage of extra-planar beings in to the world. But even more disturbing was the planar “taint” that randomly seemed to effect the offspring of those that survived the Sundering. Some children were born to folk of all races with a gift or curse from the now thinly veiled planes.
     Daily life is a struggle amongst the survivors. A struggle to eat, to survive, to live. Some have decided to do more than struggle. Some have decided it is time to reclaim paradise. This is the world to which you have been born. This Is all you have ever known. Welcome to your life.

2) Who are the heroes? Heroes come from all walks of life. Most are seeking a way in this dangerous world through the accumulation of wealth and power. Some have risen above the goal of sheer existence to the try and put the world right again. They are weapon-masters of various cultures, rogues of various ways and means, clergy of the many young faiths or even wielders of magic. 

3) What do they do? They take up arms, be it spell, sword or whit, to try and thwart those that would capitalize on the chaos or return the world to imperial subjugation. There are also two really big questions for heroes to answer; 1) What is the reality behind the gods and 2) what was the Sundering and can it be reversed

4) Threats, Conflicts, Villains: The themes of conflict in StormWorld come from classic sword and sorcery adventure but generally adhere to four main themes;
     The Remnant Cities vs. the Barbarians (the Outside World): Despite the numerous cultures in the world all sentient beings can be more or less broken down into two groups, those that live in the remnant cities of the ancient empire and those that don’t. Each group views the other with varying degrees of bewilderment, fear and contempt. 
     The Natural World vs. the Fractured World: the Sundering fractured the natural world and things have been very wrong ever since. This “wrongness “ is characterized by three things; the random tainting of creatures by the planes, the existence of wild magic and the magestorms.
     Imperialism vs. Autonomous Rule: No power on StormWorld is known to be truly dominant, though many will espouse that theory. So the true issue here is those that view a return to a world spanning empire as necessary or even inevitable vs. those that beleave that anything “world-spanning’ smacks of the Mage-lords empire and is therefore abberrant and evil. We’re talking paranoia on a global scale.
     Religion vs. Faith: There are many different religions on StormWorld. All of the religions operate upon religious dogma and not out of any true understanding or divine reality. Since people don’t speak to god directly its all just sort of hearsay.

5) Nature of magic: Magic is the fifth element along with air, water, earth and fire. All of these elements were born of the goddess when she surrendered her essence to give birth to the world. Magic is abundant, it is everywhere and in all things. The problem with magic comes from two sources; 1) Since the Sundering, mortal beings understanding of magic has become unreliable and susceptible to wild chance, 2) culturally the use of magic has become associated with evil. This perception is heretical since almost all people use or at least benefit from magic. 

6) What’s new? What’s different?  Two main points. The world takes a dogmatic approach to religion rather than a one based on divine reality. StormWorld takes dichotomy as part of its core concept. Everything in the world is equal and opposite. Technology (primitive) exists alongside magic. Magic is abundant yet socially unacceptable. Travel is cheap and easy but incredibly dangerous *


----------



## Irysangel (Aug 31, 2002)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> *Whell, glad that's over with.  Now I can get on with developing my thing the way I like it.
> And though I didn't win, I don't think I'll post my setting just yet.     *




Hey I feel *exactly* the same way.  I'm kinda relieved I didn't win, because I've been tossing and turning my submission (which was my original novel synopsis) because now I see so many different things I'd do with it.  It's gotten me all fired up and rarin' to go on my novel again, and my story sounds better than ever.  If I would have advanced to the next round I'd have to throw back in a few ideas I've already tossed into the trash, so I'm glad for that.

I mourn the loss of my 120K though!   Grats to those that advanced.  Thinking about posting my setting, but most likely not.  I already know why I didn't win -- other than humans, I didn't use Elves/Dwarves/Gnomes for my demi-humans. Mine were a different breed entirely, and I think that probably would not have gone over so well in the long run.

Oh well! Grats to those that won!! 

/Irys, very cheerful this morning to found out she lost! Woot!


----------



## ashockney (Aug 31, 2002)

*Congratulations!*

Congrats go out to everyone who made a submission, and to those who are working on round 2.  Here's our submission:

Myrik Fantasy Setting Proposal

1. Myrik calls heroes to shape the destiny of the world by using the power of the seven sacred elements to challenge the forces of darkness, with the hopes of all the living races dependent upon their success. 

2. Those that are worthy of bearing the mantle “hero” have learned that they must share their knowledge, prove their might in battle, and lead others in the face of adversity. Many heroes are champions or zealots whose have been trained and chosen from within the various religious factions of the world. Heroes are also called from the ranks of those trained in the art of war. Finally, and most importantly, are those brave men and women, with diverse backgrounds and talents, that unite to form Exploring Bands to go in search of the knowledge, treasures, and precious resources required to unlock the mysteries of the seven sacred elements. 

3. The heroes of Myrik are faced with a very important mission: to find a way to contend with the evil deity Ruun, and his army of darkness. Ever increasing in its number, led by cruel and vicious masters, and capable of marching on the decrepit legs of the undead, Ruun’s army has destroyed or enslaved all in its path. Exploring Bands have already been dispatched from every major city, hamlet, and military outpost among the civilized lands. These bands must survive the well-defended and complicated labyrinths, dungeons, and castles that protect the secrets of the seven sacred elements. This is the living races’ only hope to launch a counter-offensive against the powerful and foreboding army of darkness. 

4. Villains and the forces of evil represent oppression, destruction, hatred, and strife. The presence of evil is evidenced by the presence of natural disasters, internal strife, and war between the races. Ruun’s army of darkness has united his most powerful minions to become the greatest danger the world has ever known. His army is formed of rare and powerful undead and beasts that have been infused with the sacred element of darkness, and are now known as Bonecasters, Vampire Lords, Stoneblades, Shadowknights, and Darkwights. 

5. Magic is one of the seven sacred elements that form all of creation in the world Myrik. The seven sacred elements are Light, Darkness, Fire, Water, Earth, Air, and Magic. Each of the seven sacred elements influences, and is influenced by, the deities, races, spells, weapons, and unique locations of Myrik. The most magnificent, and well-known example of a unique sacred location is the floating island city Chimerii that is home to the Marikians. Knowledge about the seven elements, how to identify and harness their power, is still widely unknown. There are great opportunities before the heroes of Myrik to unlock the potential that lies within these elements and themselves. As the secrets of the elements are uncovered, through the discovery and use of new spells, weapons, mystic understanding, and sacred locations, the changes that occur as a result will be felt throughout the world. Each of the seven sacred elements of Myrik is exemplified by a deity: Light is personified by the deity Alfannon, the God of Law, Healing, Sun, and Love; Darkness is personified by the deity Ruun, the God of Evil, Darkness, Strife, and the Undead; Air is personified by Omicron, the God of Strength, Battle, and Freedom; Earth is personified by "The Father" Moradin, God of Protection, Safety, and Artifice; Water is personified by Ellyanna, the Goddess of Travel, Fertility and Luck; Fire is personified by Arraliuz, the God of Destruction, Tyranny, and Vengeance; and Magic is personified by Immellin the Goddess of Magic, Knowledge, and Justice. 

6. The greatest magic of this world still lies undiscovered for it has just begun its mystical evolution. Myrik is home to new races like the Marikians a race of winged nomadic barbarians, and the Krylin, a race of humans that have been infused with the sacred element of magic, granting them innate magical abilities. There are new spells, weapons, magic items, locations, and creatures, developed through the power of the seven sacred elements that are unique to this fantasy setting. The dynamic nature of the world ensures that more fantastic challenges and creations will be discovered in the future. Myrik challenges its heroes with powerful and dramatic villains, welcomes the exploration and discovery of the forces that will shape the destiny of the world, and provides a noble cause to bring together those who dream of a better tomorrow!


----------



## Heap Thaumaturgist (Aug 31, 2002)

Well, no winnies for me, either.  

Oddly, I'm more bummed than I originally thought I'd be, about it.  I figured I'd say:  "Ah, whatever."

Maybe I'm just feeling the need to validate my writing, lately.  

My biggest (and pretty much only) fear is I'll be that guy ... the one absolutely convinced that some day he's "gonna make it" ... and never does.

Damn WotC.  They should cater only to me and my momentary passing insecurity of the week!

I would like to see more "professionals" coming on to say they got dropped, as well.  Aside from my own personal insecurities, I would like to see alot of amateurs on the list of 11.  (My own personal insecurities would like to see the entire list of 11 made up of long-term professionals.  So I can go:  "Ah, see?"  ... but I try to control those urges.  =-)  )

--ht


----------



## seasong (Aug 31, 2002)

Well, I didn't make it in. I don't think I'll be posting my setting immediately. I have to think about (a) whether I can get it published elsewhere and (b) whether I want to put in the effort required for that when there isn't a $120K carrot sitting there.

If I turn up a no to both questions, I'll post it here first .

And, of course, I won't know why it didn't get picked until I see the submissions that had what I lacked . A few more months to go before I find out, I guess.


----------



## seasong (Aug 31, 2002)

*11,000 Submissions*

Holy Schmoly! I just realized what 11K submissions means. I'm going to be reading this thread for weeks.


----------



## Writer@Large (Aug 31, 2002)

*Sigh ...*

Well, since everyone's sharing, here's one I submitted ... 

Radikar: The Beastworld

Core Ethos Sentence: Stalwart adventurers face off against powerful beast lords in the aftermath of a great empire’s collapse.

Who Are The Heroes? The heroes of Radikar are members of the societies left behind by the collapse of the once-vast Sulradikan Empire.  Facing a world unprotected by Sulradikan occupation, Radikar’s heroes often fight to protect their homes or their societies from  the beast lords and other evils that walk the land.  The core domain of Sulradikar itself still stands, a bastion of civilization in the post-Empire wilds, and some heroes are Sulradikans who have decided to search for adventure in the “lawless” realms of their once-great state.  

What Do They Do? The heroes of Radikar battle beast lords in an attempt to save their way of life.  PCs may protect the villagers of a threatened  countryside, assist the newly established governments of  volitile city-states, or fight against  tyrannical rulers looking to take advantage of the Sulradikan’s abandonment.  PCs may even travel into the lands still held by the Sulradikan Empire, where political intrigue runs deep and the Empire struggles to regain stability.  

Threats, Conflicts, and Villains? Radikar is at the mercy of great beast lords, monsterous warlords who dominate armies of savage beasts and humanoid tribes.  These beast lords are engaged in a viscious land grab to claim the cities, fortifications, and resources abandoned by the Sulradikan Empire.  Each beast lord is self-serving and single-minded; they are at war with one another and the world at large, and they do not care who or what gets crushed in the conflict.  Their actions threaten the last pockets of civilization the Sulradikar left behind, including several cities, states, and terretories struggling to establish themselves in the sudden power vacuum.  
	In addition, dangerous monsters roam the lands, including dire animals and vicious creatures once kept in check by the Sulradikan army.  These wild things make travel dangerous, provide ripe poulations for the beast lords to cull new troops, and threaten the pockets of civilization the Sulradikans left behind.  

The Nature of Magic: The basic nature of magic remains unchanged in Radikar, though access to the true Wizard and Cleric classes are limited to adventurers with roots in certain areas--specifically, the centers of Sulradikan civilization .  Across the rest of Radikar, druids, sorcerers, and adepts rule the ways of magic.
	The beast lords have their own kind magical power.  They are possessed of wild magics, hidden since before the time of the Empire and untamed by the civilized Sulradikan mages.  The powers of the beast lords can be used in many ways  ... ways some heroes may discover through their adventures, and turn to their advantage against their savage enemies.

What’s New?  What’s Different?  The powerful and dangerous beast lords represent unique beings of strange abilites and even stranger armies.  Their drive to conquer Radikar makes them a direct and immediate threat, and their savage battles help create a dynamic landscape ripe for adventure.  Their intent to conquer the very lands the heroes call home lets even the most minor swordsman or sorceress directly affect the future of Radikar.  The beast lords, while powerful, are not invulnerable; even defeating a  single beast lord may strengthen an existing terretory, enable a city to declare itself a state, or weaken another beast lord so that it, too, may be defeated.


----------



## Writer@Large (Aug 31, 2002)

Heap Thaumaturgist said:
			
		

> *Oddly, I'm more bummed than I originally thought I'd be, about it.  I figured I'd say:  "Ah, whatever."*




I'm feeling that way, too.  I think it's a natural reaction to rejection, especially for something so potentially life-altering ... I mean, let's face it, eleven guys and gals just earned a chance at a new career, and three of them are practically guaranteed a spot at the gaming industry table.  

That's okay.  I've been looking for an excuse to use that Adobe Publishing Suite I bought.  Looks like an OGL .pdf pr two is in my near future ...


----------



## Umbran (Aug 31, 2002)

If someone who entered 30 submissions tries to post them all in this thread, I say we have the mods devise a suitably nasty punishment for them...


----------



## shouit (Aug 31, 2002)

I think it is awesome that some many put work into this contest.  I was wondering if someone could archive them somewhere, easier to get to then on the boards.  That would be cool, so homebrewers could go to one place and "borrow" ideas.  I don't know if any of the submitters would like that or not.  I did not submit anything so really, I should say anything except that it was cool all those that did...


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Aug 31, 2002)

There are some good ideas in here dagknollit! But where are the freeking flying Islands?


----------



## Lizard (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: WOTC Setting Losers (Like me) Post here!*



			
				mmadsen said:
			
		

> *
> Lizard, isn't "Who are the Heroes" question number two? *




Yes, but the 'Ethos Sentence' was not numbered in my submission.

You had to answer all the questions -- you didn't have to number them exactly.

At least, I hope not....


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: WOTC Setting Losers (Like me) Post here!*



			
				Lizard said:
			
		

> *You had to answer all the questions -- you didn't have to number them exactly.
> 
> At least, I hope not.... *




You have to wonder what kind of arbitrary things they settled on to get them through 11,000 submissions...

"Grammar... TOSS."
"Spelling... TOSS."
...
"Flying Island... TOSS."
"Waterworld... TOSS."
"Use of the word GRITTY... TOSS."
"Mind Flayers... TOSS."

...

Wulf


----------



## JohnBrown (Aug 31, 2002)

Since my team was also not among the ones selected, here is what our submissioned looked like:

*Proposal for the Campaign Setting of Acramahria*

*Core Ethos Sentence:*  A place where discovering the unknown will shape the destiny of the world. 

*Who are the heroes:*  The heroes of Acramahria come from two primary sources:  colonists and natives.  The colonists originated from the feuding kingdoms of Trottenhien (primarily gnomish), Saprina (primarily halfling), and Alerone (primarily human).  Each looking for the glorious and wealthy civilizations hinted at in ancient texts.  The natives are the indigenous tribes of wild elves and feral dwarves that are the descendants of the survivors of cataclysmic wars that destroyed their once proud civilizations.

*What do they do:*  While most of the colonists survive by meeting the demands of the colony (crafts, trades, and services), most of them have come to Acramahria searching fame, fortune, and above all, adventure. Luckily, adventurers are in high demand in Acramahria. The colonies and their enterprises (the Magic Trade, the treasure caravans, etc.) need protection from the multitudes of roaming beasts and bandits, as well as more than a few hostile natives! Those with a creative streak or a knack for commerce can always find a place in the Magic Trade or the treasure-hunting expeditions. 

As for the native elves and dwarves, these are strangest of times. No two tribes, regardless of race or creed, are the same, and neither are their reactions to the colonists. Some colonies were met with open arms, and some were met with violence. Some colonies and tribes raid each other with frightening frequency, and others have nearly open trade. In some areas, natives serve as guides or escorts for colonial expeditions through hostile lands, and a number of tribes have allied with the colonies against the perpetual threat of the various beasts and humanoids that roam The Wild.

For the select few that are bored with the day-to-day rigors of colony or tribal life, Acramahria offers a wealth of options. The silver caravans and the merchant ships provide tempting targets for those with a taste for banditry or piracy. The brave (or foolhardy) can seek out wealth and excitement in unexplored ruins, encounter fearsome, mythical beasts, and/or investigate the labyrinthine remains of ancient cities. A few bold souls dream of starting their own colony, or perhaps even rebuilding the ancient civilizations of millennia past.

*Threats, Conflicts, Villains:*  Aside from the threats the colonists and natives pose to each other, both native and colonist alike must contend with the orcs, trolls, and giants that roam – and some say rule – The Wild. In addition to the monsters of the sky, sea, and surface, the colonists and the natives must also defend themselves from the terrifying dark races underground in the DeepEarth.  Above all of these threats stand the Baatezu.  Summoned during the cataclysmic wars, some of those diabolical beings still roam The Wild.

*Nature of magic:*  While practitioners of magic can be found on any of the seven continents of the world, nowhere is it stronger than on the Acramahrian continent.  On the continent of Torkaa – the home of Saprina, Trottenhien, and Alerone – only arcane magics of 3rd level or lower are possible.  The full range of arcane magic is possible in Acramahria, however.  Why this is, no one knows.  What is known, however, is that magical items created in Acramahria retain their powers outside the continent.  Once this fact was discovered, the Magic Trade was born, and Saprina, Trottenhien, and Alerone all consider their respective Magic Trades to be of the most vital national interest. 

*What’s new? What’s different:*  While Acramahria is most certainly a medieval Sword and Sorcery campaign world, it is just as influenced by actual American and European historical events and the works of James Fenimore Cooper, Nathaniel Hawthorne, and Edgar Allan Poe as by more traditional fantasy authors, such as Tolkien, Eddings, or Howard.  This allows the setting to be flexible enough to support those groups seeking non-traditional adventuring.  Characters have just as many opportunities to establish peace treaties with natives, found new towns or outposts, or become involved in political circles just as they do exploring dungeons and fighting monsters.


I have to agree with Heap.  I too fell a little more bummed than I thought I would.


----------



## Lizard (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: WOTC Setting Losers (Like me) Post here!*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You have to wonder what kind of arbitrary things they settled on to get them through 11,000 submissions...
> 
> ...




Good thing I didn't send my 'Gritty Islands Flying Over A Waterworld Populated by Aquatic Mind-Flayers' setting....


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: WOTC Setting Losers (Like me) Post here!*



			
				Lizard said:
			
		

> *Good thing I didn't send my 'Gritty Islands Flying Over A Waterworld Populated by Aquatic Mind-Flayers' setting.... *




And yet it sounds like so much FUN! 

Some powerful wizard ripped the continents from the world and sent them into the skies to escape the mind flayers that threatened to enslave the world...


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 31, 2002)

*What they looked for*

They probably did the same thing I've been doing on this thread.  They read the core ethos and if it grabs them, they continue.  If it doesn't, they move on.  With 11,000 entries, you need to have your act together to come out as 1-11.  If you can't do it in the first sentence, I'm willing to bet others in that big pile can.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 31, 2002)

*Since everyone else is doing it...*

I didn't win either. Bummed, but not too much. What's funny is that my first proposal sounds much like Monte Cook's Requiem for a God ... when that was announced, I figured that my chances were shot.  I'm trying to look at the whole thing positively. The process got my creative juices flowing and it got me addicted to ENWorld, so I'm thankful for that. 20 grand would have been better, 120 grand would have been friggin unbelievable!

I've posted my two submissions below. The earlier I post them, the better the chances that someone will actually read them. Any comments would be appreciated...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1. Core Ethos Sentence.*
When a god falls and the power to reshape reality is left for the taking, a world once dominated by a mighty theocracy is plunged into anarchy.

*2. Who are the heroes?*
For a millennia, the church of Goran the Onefather had ruled the world of Karth in a just, if stringent, manner. The forces of evil were kept in check and civilizations flourished. All that has changed. Now, the great god has vanished without a trace and his priests are lost and powerless. In a desperate search for reasons for their deity's disappearance, the priests uncover an ancient prophecy which proclaims that the one who finds the source of Goran's power may become a god themselves. Soon, word spreads throughout Karth and every able-bodied adventurer turns out to seek the prize. Who will win? Will it be a once almighty, but now weak and abandoned, priestess of the Onefather? How about one of the followers of the Chosen (Karth's demigods), who still retains his priestly spells? Or an oft-maligned wizard or sorcerer, who was once discouraged from using arcane and occult rituals?_ Could it be an elven prince from the Sunless Archipelago? Perhaps it will fall to a lowly cutpurse, who just happens to be in the right place at the right time. It could be anyone at anytime, no one really knows for sure. In times of great strife, great heroes are made ä but only one can become a god.

*3. What do they do?*
The forces of good are torn between two main decisions. Do they band together to beat back the rising tide of evil that seems poised to run them over, or do they forgo that and join the race to become a god and rule the world as they see fit? Which is the most practical route? Which is the most selfish? Which is the most heroic? Can they possibly do both?

*4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains*
Certainly, the forces of evil, unlike their counterparts, face no moral dilemmas. For the more savage monsters, it's kill or be killed. They will mow down anything and everything in their way. And without the Onefather's priests to hold them at bay, they are swarming over the innocents of the world. On the other hand, for the sentient wrongdoers, it's rule or be ruled. To grasp the might to destroy and remake the world is every despot's dream come true. From the Illithid Mindslavers to the Bloodmages of the Wolfhead Lakes to the Pirate Kings who now control the Continental Landbridge, each and every one wants to be a god and they will stop at nothing to get it. If the forces of good aren't prepared, and soon, then there will be nothing to stop evil from taking over Karth - permanently. Fortunately, the forces of good do have one thing in their favor - no one knows what the source of Goran's power was, not even his own priests. It's a level playing field and if even one good hero can figure the puzzle out, then evil will not triumph.

*5. Nature of magic*
All of the Onefather's priests, who were once the law of the land, are now bereft of any divine energy. Luckily, some divinity (though limited) is still channeled to the followers of the Chosen (mortals, who became so well known for their selfless acts, that the Onefather made them demigods). Ironically, because the disciples of the Chosen still retain their clerical and druidic powers, they are now more powerful than any of the Onefather's priests. A smaller number of arcane spellcasters, who have been shunned by the church in the past, are now coming forward to prove themselves. Low whispers bring word of another type of magic-user, the psionicist. Of them, very little is known.

*6. What's new? What's different?*
Karth is a highly civilized and cultured world that has been thrown, almost overnight, into the greatest turmoil it has ever faced. The powers that be have been in a state of dormant complacency, trusting in the omnipresence and all-powerfulness of their god to keep things safe and balanced. When that god vanishes and his divinity along with him, evil begins to beset the now powerless priests and their unprotected flock from all sides, hell-bent on destroying reality as they know it. A new set of heroes is needed to step up and save the world, possibly gaining the power of a god in the process.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1. Core Ethos Sentence.*
For those who can survive long enough, great adventures await on Eidus, a primordial world ruled by Beastgods and Werefolk.

*2. Who are the heroes?*
Eidus is under the care and tutelage of a myriad of archetypal animal deities - Raven, Tiger, Bear, Wolf, Rat, Rabbit, Monkey, Fox, Snake, etc. (All animal species from appendix 1 in the Monster Manual are represented in the pantheon.) Each god has its own agendas and spheres of influence, but all of them are concerned about the fast and furious rise of humanity, a relatively new race, whose destructive nature puts it at risk of extinction. The main species on Eidus are the lycanthropes, who correspond along racial lines with their pantheon of deities. Here, the shapechangers are much more in control of their form and prefer to stay in either an animal or hybrid state. They also tend to be very devout and ecologically aware. Most of the core races are well respected by the Werefolk and their gods. Elves, for example, tend to be caretakers of the world's plant life, often turning to the druidic and ranger classes. Dwarves shape stone and metal without destroying the planet's natural resources and also protect the mountains and the underdark. Only humans are looked at with racial prejudice and disdain, mostly because of their selfishness and lack of respect for nature and the animal kingdom.

*3. What do they do?*
This beastworld is a wild and unruly place, despite its seeming order and organization. Like the animals which rule it, the world is both savage and brutal. Simple survival is often the tantamount concern. Adventure abounds for those strong and curious enough to seek it out. Would-be heroes on Eidus come in all shapes and sizes and from all species and races, humans just have more of an uphill climb to gain acceptance and trust from others.

*4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains*
The major threat to what passes for peace and stability on Eidus is the possibility of war between humanity and everyone else. Mankind is constantly two steps away from extinction. Humans do have one advantage, though. Unlike other lycanthropes, those on Eidus do not see themselves as being cursed, because they are not bound by the phases of the moon - normally. Four times a year, however, Eidus' red sun falls on its two moons in such a way that the whole of the planet is bathed in a red glow for a week. During that week (called the Blood Moon), the lycanthropes are cursed to change into their human form. Mankind often uses this time of weakness to strike at the Werefolk. These forays are only semi-successful because the lycanthropes have gotten especially adept at hiding themselves among humanity during the Blood Moon. Other, more common, threats abound as well. Despite the fact that the Werefolk and their gods are the majority, the whole range of fantastical creatures found in the Monster Manual are present in some fashion on Eidus. Intelligent monstrous races such as the Drow and the Beholders actively try to sow discontent between the races. Good and evil, order and chaos all thrive here.

*5. Nature of magic*
Divine, arcane and psionic magic all have a strong presence on Eidus. Druidic magic is, of course, the most powerful and prevalent and druids themselves are seen as the lawmakers, peacekeepers and caretakers of the world. Druidic schools devoted to different elemental magics are common, as are ones devoted to discerning the mysteries of the deserts and the underdark. Rangers are seen as the working arm of the druidic orders and, as such, they are much more powerful on Eidus, able to learn druidic magic themselves and having the ability to manipulate the elements.

*6. What's new? What's different?*
On other worlds, humanity is usually seen as the common race, the majority, the standard. Here, that idea has been turned on its head. Mankind is very close to being eradicated on Eidus. Overzealous consumerism is not the rule here. Humans tend to take what they want without a second thought - butchering the planet, its animals and its resources for whatever urge they need to satisfy at the time. Eidus is a feral and inhuman place, teeming with excitement and wonder, where respect for nature and all of its beauty and fury is preeminent.


To those that have read this far, thanks.

Jay

[p.s. The messageboards have done some weird things with the formatting and such. Those glitches are not in the original, but I don't feel like correcting them now.]


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 31, 2002)

Yar! Likewise, I didn't win, but I'm not going to post here quite yet. I'll keep my campaign deep under wraps for now...probably will never really use it...but, hey, there's still good ideas there.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Aug 31, 2002)

> There are some good ideas in here dagknollit! But where are the freeking flying Islands?




Hey!!!!


My Sundered Sky setting *is* full of Flying islands...  

Its page 1


----------



## tsadkiel (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm also a loser, but I won't reveal my submission just yet.  I may still have a use for it.


----------



## Cryptomonas (Aug 31, 2002)

I sent in three submissions but none of them were selected.  I think I'll go home now and mope for awhile--what a weekend!  Everyone else's settings have such great ideas, I think I can guess why mine didn't make it.  The one good thing is that this 'contest' introduced me to EN-World: the place to get RPG info faster and better than the WotC messageboards.  Maybe I'll post the settings I sent in on Monday, or something...
*heaves an expansive sigh*


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 31, 2002)

*Verdistum*

Verdistum:

	The world of Verdistum is a cancerous growth where evil reigns, but a vein of good persists.  Verdistum began as a tumor off the deep ethereal plane connecting the Abyss to the Hells.   Ages of the Blood War provided the semi-sentient plane with the ability of creation and the raw material for creating its own defenders through absorbing the essence of the fallen demons and devils.  After eons its defenders, the infernals, liberated their world and evolved to their current neutral evil nature.

	Trading in souls, the infernals unknowingly changed the properties of their world.  The presence of life within the captured souls spurred a growth within Verdistum, creating a living representation of the traded soul, called a soulspawn.  After millions of soulspawn an aberration occurred, good and neutrally aligned spawn. 

	The first soulspawn to discover Verdistum’s cyclical nature is its greatest hero.  The Revelator, as she is known, discovered the cycle of the plane: through its absorption, manipulation and reintroduction of souls and essences that perish in its demesne, Verdistum corrupts the strongest of good.  After this discovery she created secret ways of deceiving the plane by cleansing the landscape and soulspawn of their natural evil.  But her greatest discovery is the art of conversion.  Through conversion she changes the basic structure of the plane towards good. She dreams of eventually converting the entire plane to good.

	Ruling much of Verdistum is a group known as the Hierarchs.  The Hierarchs are the most evolved infernals on the world.  Grabbing land and power, they continually work against each other and against the Revelator and her followers.  After many lifetimes of trying, the Revelator succeeded in converting one of the Hierarchs to neutrality, giving the movement its greatest secret ally within the power structure.  The Hierarchs employ agents to counter the Revelator’s work, tracking her down in life after life.  She has been assassinated, at last count, 6 times.

 	Verdistum’s continual expansion has drawn outside attention to the isolated plane.  It is speculated that Verdistum will engulf all other planes if it continues growing.  Though the Hierarchs control all known portals of entry to Verdistum, some outsiders aid the Revelator’s crusade since, in the end, it is the only place where the battle between good and evil matters.  But there are other factions of all alignments who prefer the destruction of Verdistum to eventual absorption.

	As in all things in Verdistum, the source of magic comes from the plane itself.  Arcane magic comes from the generative force of the plane, manipulating the explosive energy of the expanding Verdistum.  Certain spells will work differently or be entirely useless since Verdistum is growing off the deep ethereal plane.  There is no divine magic in Verdistum because the plane seals itself from the gods’ influence.  After reincarnation, many soulspawn learn to channel Verdistum’s power. Channelers use their mind to manipulate the ephemeral touch of the plane to produce magical effects.  This is a difficult discipline and success in channeling is not always a certainty.  The price for such exertion is physically and mentally demanding, and some channelers have died through the overuse of their art.  There are also those who draw power from the soil and stone, focusing their will through their puissant staffs to perform cleansing rituals on the land and the people.  As their experience grows, so does that of their staffs.  Still others follow the call of the Revelator, practicing her complex art of conversion.

	Verdistum gives good and evil characters flexibility in role-playing.  Alignments are less rigid, but actions carry more moral gravity.  Cleansing rituals allow good and neutral characters to ruthlessly pursue the end of evil while maintaining their alignment; however, such rituals come at great cost.  Evil characters have a reason to band together and minimize the traditional internecine conflict.  Nothing is more terrifying than conversion.

	Because many different souls were brought to Verdistum, experienced players have the ability to play monstrous races.  Characters from traditionally evil races can be good, due to conversion or aberrant reincarnation.  Verdistum is quick to claim the souls of those who die on it, making the game more lethal since most resurrection magic does not work, but players may chose to continue favorite characters life after life if they maintain their identity through Verdistum’s cycle.

               Verdistum provides a unique environment for role-playing exploration. New ways of combating evil will clash with traditional solutions.  It is not possible to kill a reincarnating evil by spell and sword alone.  To succeed good must find a balance between their various factions: conversions increase the total good in the world but may not last, killing evil only temporarily removes a particular evil but provides space for good’s survival, cleansed soil and stone give solace for a weary soulspawn but require continual care.  Diversity may be the key requirement for good’s survival and eventual triumph.


joe b.


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 31, 2002)

*Verdistum*

edit.  deleted duplicate post. damn 'puter

joe b.


----------



## Xyros (Aug 31, 2002)

- cutting and pasting -

Remnants of eldritch and alien empires battle over crystal-spired cities beneath skies bright with the glow of multiple moons.  Boastful elder races pray to primordial gods so ancient they recall a time before the birth of the universe.  Reptilian sorcerers explore the depths of their own decadent vanities while embonded human and dwarven servants cater to their every whim.

This is Siddir.

1. Core Ethos Sentence: Siddir - a world of weird heroic fantasy where adventurers face alien creatures and combat dying empires.

2. Who are the Heroes?: Siddiran adventurers tend to rise from the oppressed newcomer races, i.e. the “standard” races of D&D.  Some are revolutionaries motivated by the cause of freeing their peoples.  Some are gallants looking to reform the evil they see all around them.  Others are simply trying to survive in the plague-ridden streets of the decadent crystal cities.  All are looking for a place to call home in a world clearly not their own. 

3. What do they do?: Siddir is an old world dominated by elder races like the backward-limbed xos and the reptilian venan dran.  They, and foreign/alien races like the mind flayers and aboleth, dominate the world politically, though not to the same extent they once did.  Their empires are in collapse, and city-size ruins litter the landscape.  “Newer” races (the standard races of D&D) were brought to Siddir within the living memory of the oldest elves.  Much of the action of Siddir would revolve around a) exploring the weird setting of Siddir; b) dungeon-delving through the many ruins; and c) winning freedom for their peoples from the elder races.

4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains: The elder races are a dominant villain motif of Siddir.  While not all are evil, the majority are decadent and selfish, inspired by weird aesthetics and perverse pastimes (not adult-themed, naturally, please take note).  Since they tend to have the most power in the world - magically, politically, etc. - the elder races are a constant threat, and entire campaigns can be built around bringing about the inevitable collapse of their failing empires.
          Dark deities (elevated fiends, basically) outnumber good-aligned or neutral gods by at least three-to-one.  Most are worshipped by the elder races, as above, and are openly hostile, conducting sacrifices and performing equally evil acts with clear public support from the establishment.  Heroes, obviously, would not be able to let such things pass without interference, especially since the establishment (the elder races) is already on the decline.  

5. Nature of Magic: Divine magic is more common than arcane magic.  Siddiran religion tends to be more “cultish” (i.e., small, regional, and fanatical) than the larger “state” religions featured in Forgotten Realms, etc.  Arcane magic, while more secular, is also influenced by and involved with cult activity.  Specifically, arcane magic is fiendish in nature.  Wizards negotiate or coerce their knowledge from demons and devils, and sorcerers wield magic from the daemonic blood in their veins (“tiefling”-like descriptions or templates are not uncommon among characters).  
          Siddiran magic is subtle.  Flashier spells like fireball or lightning bolt are replaced by equally lethal magics like shatter limb, wracking cramp, and open hole.
          Psionics are the hallmark of the elder races of Siddir and are common among them, less so among “newer” races like elves and humans.  Psions and psychic warriors are core classes.

6. What’s New? What’s different?: Siddir’s two main inspirations were Lord Dunsany (Vathek) and Wayne Barlowe’s pencil illustrations of Thype in Barlowe’s Guide to Extraterrestrials.  Though medieval in culture and technology, Siddir is clearly an alien world.  It has thirty-two(!) small moons, each the home to a particular demon-god.  Its native animal life is weirdly-shaped and motivated.  The oldest cities are made of crystal and
unbreakable glass and have been around for millennia.  The standard races of D&D are definite newcomers to this wild and exciting world.  Can they make it their home?  Adventure here and find out!


----------



## Ace (Aug 31, 2002)

Well with the WOTC thing over and me not being a winner I thought I'd 
share this little tidbit (crossposted to Pyramid) and 1 of my 3 setting entrys

About three weeks ago I got home from work only to find a call from 
WOTC on my answering machine. Evidently the legal department had 
decided that I need three submission forms, one for each game world I 
submitted rather than the one I sent

Needless to say, since it was late in the contest I had more than a 
few hours of frenzied speculation.

Was I being considered seriously for the final ten? Was I in the 
final ten (err 11 now) What did it mean?

Well after a moderate but healthy dose of self delusion and wish 
forfillment I decided that it was good news. At least my stuff didn't end up in the round file . 

-------------My Entry----------------------------------------------------------


Fantasy Setting Proposal Template for Midrea

1.	Core Ethos Sentence. 
Midrea is a world where hero’s deeds hold society and reality together. 

2.	Who are the heroes? 
The heroes are the folks who are able to look outside their on narrow interests, with guts and integrity to fight for people who aren’t of their nation or species. 

3.	What do they do? 
Heroes protect folks from gate leakage, stop netherspawn and battle against evil men.
Other heroes are explorers and scholars who keep the memory of mans original  world alive or unwrap the mystery of the first race

.4.	Threats, Conflicts, Villains  
Sometimes it’s hard not to find danger in Midrea.   There are 13 gates Elsewhere
For more menace there is the Nether and the First Race. Netherspawn, the leftovers of the first attempt at creation are still out there and they hate all other life.  
The First Race, time should have claimed them but Wizardry allows them to linger, still hiding out somewhere, making monsters and worse things. They will return. 

5.	Nature of magic 
Magic comes from outer planar sources, the heavens (for clerical) the spirit world (for druids) the hells (for evil clerics) fae realm (Bards and Sorcerers) and the Nether for the fragments of creation, the spells of the Wizard. 

6.	What’s new? What’s different? 
The flexible nature of the cosmology allows anything to be dropped in with a minimum of fuss. Since the humans on Midrea were originally from our world and time Roleplaying is easy, its Ren-Faire medievalism. And it makes sense.  Even the timeline makes adventure fun and easy, historical “points’ help DM’s make a place for heroes.


----------



## theburningman (Aug 31, 2002)

*The Lands of the Black Oath*

Core Ethos Statement
The Lands of the Black Oath are a world that has been torn apart by a tragic war that should never have been, a war spawned by the vengeance of a heartbroken wizard, a war fueled by the greed of humans and the pride of elves.

Who are the heroes?
The heroes are peasants and nobles who have fled across the sea to escape cataclysm and settle in a magical new land.  They are barbarians coping with the influx of millions of unforeseen refugees.  They are dwarves, halflings, and gnomes, wanting nothing more than to shake free from the yoke of their elven creators and masters.  They are even, perhaps, elven warriors and scholars who fear the darkness that threatens their way of life, both from outside and from within.

What do they do?
Many cast their lots on one side of the war or the other, whether with the legions of the Empire of Bronze and the Third Faith, or with the elven crusaders of the Greenlords and their orc and ogre thralls.  Perhaps the bravest remain unaffiliated adventurers and mercenaries, struggling to make their way in a conflict not of their choosing.  Some few will even learn the lamentable truth about the war and be recruited by the monks and psions of the Veiled Eye to hunt down and destroy the wizards of the Black Oath.

Threats, Conflicts, Villains
The greatest threat to the peace of Perros is the machinations of the undying wizard Alzseor.  Alzseor was the first human to visit the shores of Perros and dwell among the elves.  He was consumed by passion for an elf-maiden and for the natural sorcery of the elves.  The Greenlords denied him both.  Alzseor cursed them for their pride and swore his Black Oath: he would discover the secrets of arcane magic, and he would use them to destroy that which he could not possess.  The cataclysm, the war, and the demonic darkness that corrupts the elves are the result of centuries of obsession and manipulation.

Nature of magic
In the Lands of the Black Oath, magic is life and life is magic.  In creatures that have the closest physical ties to the essence of magic, such as elves and dragons, life is prolonged and casting a spell is as natural as running or speaking.  Other creatures, including humans, have only the most tenuous connection to this essence, but it may be made stronger through the study and contemplation of wizardry.  Unfortunately, the wizard’s path is tainted by the same demonic corruption that insinuates itself into the elven lands.

What’s new?  What’s different?
The war touches every aspect of life on Perros; no adventurer (or adventure) can escape its influence.  Even neutral cultures like the lycanthrope nomads of the Quuarth and the winged spearmen of the Dragonfly Throne will eventually have to choose sides.  The war is affecting the magical essence of the land as well; as the conflict rages, the destruction caused by misused magic creates more horrible abominations and even gates to the lower planes.  The gods have not manifested themselves for eons, but celestial allies may be needed as the bloodshed escalates.

*********************

Ah, well. *snuffle,sniff* 

*********************

Congratulations to the final 11!


----------



## Aloïsius (Aug 31, 2002)

Not a surprise... 
Anyway here it is :


Core Ethos Sentence

Yas is a world of epic-high fantasy shaped by unleashed magic, where the people have pinned all their hopes and dreams in their heroes, for many dangers arise with the first dawns of the new era.

Who are the heroes?

The destruction of the City of Souls and the New Dawning of the sun have brought many changes, and heroes face new challenges and bear new duties. In the wild lands, the dawn may be the herald of death rather than hope. There, heroes stand up to save their kin, the so-called Night Folks, from oblivion. Within the realms of the Empire of the Sun, many people have rallied the Eternal Princes to protect the tenuous peace and harmony just achieved. Moreover, several persons begun to have haunting dreams that stir them into perilous quests.

What do they do?

Fighting for their freedom and to save their culture from assimilation, the Night Folks face dire odds. Since the Empire’s legions vastly outnumber them, they are searching the fabled cities of Telluria, hoping to find there the magic they need. On the other hand, the faithful subjects of the Eternal Princes, seeing the promises of the Empire, are eager to ensure its flowering. This leads them in endless intrigues against evil plotters, fierce battle with lunar pirates and tense encounters with the Night Folks. Meanwhile the goals of the Dreamers are shrouded in age-old mysteries,  they often end up fighting each other.

Threats, Conflicts, Villains

Reveling in the conflict between the Empire and its neighbors, evil powers are adding fuel to the flames, while others are willing to propose unholy pacts to the desperate. The Eternal Princes’ divine status makes them targets of countless plots, to subjugate, corrupt, or destroy them. Should these children fall under the sway of evil, nightmares would blossom upon the world. With the destruction of the City of Souls, the passage between the Red Moon and Yas is left uncontrolled, and lunar pirates now have easy access to the skies of Yas. And furthermore, if the ever more numerous Dreamers are pawns on a chessboard, who are the players?

Nature of magic

Magic comes from dreams. While arcane magic requires a state of daydream to be accessed, divine magic is granted by plane of dreams denizens, known as Spirits or Gods. Magic is a primal force, feared and dangerous. Rains of light, swarms of flying rocks, rifts opening suddenly in silence are common examples of magical manifestations encountered, especially in the Lands of Night. But should the telluric lines be broken, the planet itself would suffer the fate of the City of Souls. A powerful and dangerous thing to deal with, practice of magic is strictly controlled in the Empire, but unregulated in the Lands of Night.

What’s new? What’s different?

For millennia, the world knew an eternal night, all the light from the sun being channeled to power the City of Souls. Only through magic was life able to flourish on the darkened lands. Long ago prophesized, the New Dawn struck peoples with awe and wonder, but also with anxiety and dismay, when it finally happened. Now while humankind is rising after eons of terrors, other civilizations are waning in the light, seeking refuge underground or in deep forests. Ordered civilization and wild nature battle as the Empire claims lands from the Night Folks for its own development, and both side will suffer bitter loss if cunning heroes don’t succeed to establish a new balance between Law and Chaos. Meanwhile the fallen lords of the City of Souls, although stranded in the deeply buried Tellurian ruins, secretly continue their destructive conflicts against each other by manipulating people through dreams; for good or for ill. Many other players will join the game, coming from the wrecked surface of the Red Moon, the arcane circles of the Empire of the Sun or the frozen depth. The winners will define the future of the world.


----------



## derverdammte (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who finds these proposals--and not just the interesting ones--extremely instructive.  

Besides that, there are several so far that look *great*.  In light of what's been posted, it'll be really interesting to see what eventually gets picked by WotC.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Aug 31, 2002)

Might as well post mine.  


1. *Core Ethos Sentence*
	Adventurers combat the forces of evil threatening a continent-spanning kingdom, while an ancient order of Guardians protects the entire world from an ancient power bent on planetary destruction.

2. *Who are the Heroes?* 
	 “We, the Mercenaries of Matchfort, have just returned from another successful mission.  Calin put on an exemplary performance, though I’ll never admit his magic is more effective than my sword.  He thinks too highly of himself; then again, all of the Cabal does.  Malcolm almost disappeared on us with the treasure, the thieving scoundrel.  I’ll have to keep an eye on that little halfling more often.  I am glad Jome was present.  Her faith kept us inspired, and her healing powers kept us in the realm of the living.

“I just hope there’s more work to be had in this kingdom, though.  There’s been an increase in the number of adventurers as of late, and competition has set in on the “market” for mercenaries.  Some even work for free.  I’ll never understand their altruistic ways…”

--Ahlanna Elvenblood, March 13th, 1247.

3.*What do they Do?* 

“There has been an uprising in the number of raids by the evil races as of late.  Luckily, there are those amongst the populace willing to risk their lives to combat those who would do them harm.  The monastic order of the Far Reach Mountains keeps the majority of the orcish hordes from overrunning our kingdom, blocking the Great Path with their monastery.  The Paladins of Purity aid anyone battling the evil deeds of the duergar, drow, and the goblinoids.

“I do fear that the jobs of these fine adventurers will soon have to expand to include protection on a global scale, maybe more.  How I long for the protection of the Interstellar Army of Freedom.  Alas, they’ve been gone for over a millennium now, and I doubt I’ll ever see one of their magnificent ships again.  And I doubt anyone of the common populace will ever hear that name spoken.  Sometimes, the past is best forgotten…”

--Joran of the Guardians, 15th of April, 1247 A.S.

4.*Threats, Conflicts, Villians* 

“The humanoid tribes are as active as ever, maybe more now than before.  They are a constant threat to the populace.  The drow are beginning to get more daring in their plans, though are still held in check.  And of course, corrupt politicians run rampant, especially in the border regions.

“The ones I fear, though, are the Illithid.  Luckily, they keep to themselves, and have ever since the Barrier Shield was established.  May the Gods help us if ever they discover the secrets of their ancestors, if they ever discover the truth of all our pasts.  Besides those of the Guardians, only the Illithid retain knowledge of the truth of what came before the Barrier Shield, however diluted that knowledge may be now.  If they ever discover the lost Archives of the Ancients, I fear that all on this world will suffer.  Some secrets are better left…secret.”

--Zalar of the Guardians, 23rd of  April, 1247 A.S.

5.*The Nature of Magic* 

“… and that is how magic is done by those of the arcane arts.  Strict formulas and rigid structure, it is an academic process to create magic.  There are those of the arcane heritage who develop these powers spontaneously, however.  These prodigies are yet to be understood.

“But, as for us, where does our magic come from?  Both we clerics and our more combat-minded paladin brethren obtain magic from divine blessing.  By praying to the Gods, they grant us the privilege of protective and healing spells.  The druids who reside away from civilization, and the rangers who study under them, gain their power from the very land itself.

“There are still other ways of obtaining the ability to do magic.  For instance, some, such as the drow, are able to cast spells innately.  Further study is needed to determine the true source of these powers, but…”

--excerpt: “The Intricacies of Magic,” delivered at the annual Conference of the Enlightened.  

6.*What's New, What's Different?* 

“Once, we sailed amongst the stars, in an empire spanning many worlds.  That was before the Great War of the Invaders.  Forced, eventually to settle on a single world in the once far-reaching empire, it was determined that no-one was to know the truth of this history.  We feared the Great Enemy would destroy us once and for all if ever we faced them again.  For the safety of our world, we have put in place the Barrier Shield.  

Part technology, part magic, and part life-force, it shields our world from those who would do us harm.  If this shield fell, I fear not a single being on this world shall continue to exist.  So great is their hatred for us, the entire world would be destroyed.  We will not be able to survive another centuries-long war.  If it comes to that, however, may the Gods have mercy on all our souls.”
	--Kaira, First of the Guardians, 3rd of November, 3 A.S.

*edit: formatting*


----------



## EarthsShadow (Aug 31, 2002)

*a  comment...*

Dang, I was hopin to get into the final 10 (errr, 11) but it wasn't meant to be.  To bad Wizards couldn't have posted a list of the 11 names that made it or something to that effect.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 31, 2002)

*Accepting proposals for d20Zine*

Many of these are excellent and well-written.  I encourage everyone to not only post here, but also send your proposal in to the d20 Magazine Rack so that they may be included in the next issue of d20Zine!.  If we get enough submissions (which it is looking like we may), we will make a special edition issue with only the proposals included.  All submissions should be sent to Steve at ghost.wind@verizon.net and have "Fantasy Proposal" in the subject header.  Please remember to include your name and email address so they may be printed with the proposal.  That way if a publisher likes what he sees, he'll know who to contact.


----------



## Jodo Kast (Aug 31, 2002)

*EMPIRE ASCENDANT*

*Empire Ascendant*

1.  Core Ethos Sentence.  Empire Ascendant is a high fantasy campaign set against the backdrop of an expanding elven empire faced with resistance from without, dissension from within and ominous signs that a long-vanquished evil is rising from the darkness whence it was cast.

2.  Who Are The Heroes?  From the contemplative monks and powerful psions of the jungles of Kankora to the stoic dwarven soldiers of Val-Gandir, players choose from a wide variety of heroic roles.  Players are not limited to human rogues or elven wizards.  In Empire Ascendant, players can take on the role of a hobgoblin warrior, lizardfolk druid, gnoll barbarian or even a wemic ranger.           

3.  What Do They Do?  The elven wizards of the Empire Ascendant strive to bring peace and enlightenment to the lesser races.  Rangers patrol fallen drow cities, confining long forgotten dangers.  Dwarves, warded from magic by runic armor, pit steel and courage against monsters driven from the light by the ever-expanding Empire.  People of the walled city-states of the Wilding Coast remain vigilant against evil creatures that threaten to destroy their isolated strongholds.  Kankorran monks hone their martial skills against the exotic creatures that haunt their jungle home, while barbarian tribes comprised of man and orc alike struggle to remain free of the elven Empire.  

4.  Threats, Conflicts, Villains.  Lizardfolk shaman in skull masks offer sacrifices to their living god, the black dragon Ashengorath.  Goblinoid armies, united under the mighty hobgoblin tactician Warkhan Gruul, stand against the Imperial armies on the Steppes of Gorraithün.  Human cultists engage in cannibalistic rites, rising as ghouls upon their deaths.  West of the Gandir Mountains, vampire lords and their spawn threaten the solitary strongholds of man, held in check only by the vigilant priests of Sheol, Lord of the Grave.  Throughout the lands, whispers can be heard that the legendary drow are poised to rise and cast the world into darkness.  The Azkanel, humans trained as assassins and dark rangers by their drow masters in centuries past, once again ride the night. 

5.  Nature of Magic.  Magic is a pervasive force that can unleash the possibilities inherent in the natural world.  While the secrets of high wizardry are closely guarded by the elven Masters at the  Palaestra Arcanum, sorcerers harness magic without the benefit of formal training.  Those who faithfully serve the gods of the land, both good and vile, are granted power by their deities.  Others have mastered the art of tapping the latent psionic potential of the mind.   

6.  What’s New?  What’s Different?  Empire Ascendant is a vibrant fantasy setting that maintains internal consistency and logic.  If the heroes, magic and monsters of Dungeons & Dragons were to really exist, their world might look like this.  Empire Ascendant builds upon themes set forth in the Core Rulebooks and Psionics Handbook, its rich history explaining why halflings have no homeland of their own, the prevalence of half-orcs, the relationship between psionics and arcane magic, and the descent of the drow into villainy.  Political complexity runs the gamut from totemic tribes to the high intrigue of the Imperial Court.  The diversity of the setting allows for epic story arcs, while still providing ample monster-haunted ruins for intrepid treasure-seekers.


----------



## Corinth (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm impressed that I've not seen one setting that's similiar to what I sent in, so far.  I'll dig it up and post it here before the weekend is over.


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 31, 2002)

My agreement with WotC prevents me from posting my eleven entries.


----------



## Raschesohn (Aug 31, 2002)

Bummer! Oh well, the money and fame would have been nice, but it was fun writing this up just the same.  I think I crammed in way too much for my own good (using a 9 pt font -- I can imagine those reading it cursing me out for that decision, lol) so, among other things, that was probably my undoing, heh. Anyway, below is my lone entry (only had mental energy and time to write and send in one). Congratulations to those who got selected and I really hope the end product will blow our socks off!



*Dragonaire: The World of Inmerset*

*1.   Core Ethos Sentence*
Dragonaire:  A world caught up in religious fervor and threatened by imminent conflict between warring gods and rival nations, the fate of Inmerset lies in the hands of those strong enough to fight with the heart and soul of a dragon.

*2.   Who are the heroes?*
Heroes are typically commoners who rise up from their lowly station and set out to defend and fight for what they believe is right.  Be they former escaped slaves from the great city of Izmaragrad, the children of humble farmers eager to prove themselves, proud berserkers descended from the brutal taiga warriors of the Verkhosian tribes, wandering nomadic mystics from the insular Darjevic clans, savants of the old gods who walk the land seeking to preserve the fading ways of magic, or noble Dragonaire knights mounted on saurians and wyverns from the kingdom of Mordrake, the heroes of Inmerset are varied and have numerous motivations that drive them to seek adventure.

*3.   What do they do?*
Honor and glory are lofty goals to attain in the eyes of the people, but survival is first and foremost in a land caught in a tide of religious and political turmoil.  Relying on brute force, wit, and magic, adventurers must rise to the challenges they must face and do battle against corrupt nobility, unscrupulous slavers, malevolent spirits leftover from haunted ruins such as Lichtesfaust, wizards who have sworn their souls to dark powers, belligerent war chieftains, monsters and undead torn from the Veil, were-creatures that ravage the countryside, and the machinations of influential churches and cults.  Only by drawing strength from the dragons of old can heroes aspire to fame and fortune.

*4.   Threats, Conflicts, Villains*
The feudalistic Mordrecht seek to expand their mighty kingdom and so they send their most revered champions, the Dragonaires, against the barbarian tribes of Verkholund that constantly threaten their borders.  The Brotherhood of the Rood ensures that the will of the sun god Izlandur, banisher of the monstrous demon Greymalkin to the frozen Bite Lands, is done, meting out justice and destroying the taint of sorcery wherever they may find it.  The fierce but disparate Verkhosian tribes call upon their merciless war god of eternal winter Krennag to fight back against the Mordrecht, while the witches of the north draw their arcane power from Suspiria, the White Lady and Bone Mother.  The drabardi mystics of the Darjevic instead turn to Umbra, the Gray Witch and Moon Mother, to shield them from the conflict between both sides.  However, the Umbral, a fanatical cult led by a blind but charismatic zealot named Raschesohn, seeks to restore the land to the Darjevic, the rightful heirs of Inmerset.  The ancient city of Müllenkant – built for the purpose of harnessing mystical energies in order to keep horrific creatures and undead from penetrating the Veil and entering the mortal world – is a center of dispute within the sovereign Graylands.

*5.   Nature of Magic*
Magic, including psionics, as a whole is a rare and awesome force to be reckoned with as it is the last lingering vestiges of the old world that refuses to make way for the new.  The powerful goddesses Suspiria and Umbra created and molded the realm of Inmerset to suit their needs, a land of ancient magic and dragons to populate it.  Then came the Sundering, when the land was nearly split in two in a titanic battle between the two witches, followed by the Goetterdaemmerung, or Twilight of the Gods.  It was then that the new gods Izlandur and Krennag appeared, and the era of magic began to ebb and fade from the memory of a newly risen mankind.  Divine magic is now the ruling power, and arcane magic has been pressed to the edge of the abyss.  The Brotherhood of the Rood, in their religious zeal, created the Benandanti – men and women chosen to be imbued with the power to touch others and rob them of their will – in an effort to seek out the truth and stamp out sorcery.  This plan turned against the Brotherhood when Teufelova, a power mad Benandanti, instigated the Great Perdition, a bloody civil war from which Mordrake has never truly recovered.  Magic still exists in small pockets, such as runes inscribed upon both skin and armor, and in artifacts quenched by the souls of those who once wielded them and can only be keyed by those strong of heart.

*6.   What's new? What's different?*
Demihumans are rarely encountered, if at all, being the stuff of legends.  The savage elves of the Tal-Re make the primal forests home and will defend their land to the death with the help of totem spirits, elemental nature magic, and fierce dire beasts at their command.  The Khazanbar dwarves have retreated into their mountains, using advanced stone and steam technology as the foundation of their enduring civilization.  The idyllic Brevir halflings have all but forgotten their history based upon war with the vicious Daosha, a race of shadowy humanoids who have degenerated into bloodthirsty hordes that roam the barren Graylands.  Dragons, keepers of ancient lore and once bonded spiritually to the Dragonaires of old before the time of the Great Perdition, have all but vanished save for a select few such as Demminaskyxx – or Demaskus as it is commonly known, a legendary wyrm that makes its lair beneath the forbidding peaks of the Drachezaehne Mountains.  Magic is fast fading into endless twilight but remains a powerful force that struggles to survive within Inmerset as the gods of the old world fight against the harbingers of the new.


----------



## Raschesohn (Aug 31, 2002)

Oh, I just noticed some other entrant had Emmerset mentioned in their write up, which is pretty close to my realm title Inmerset, small world, heh. Anyway, I wonder exactly what kind of themes WotC wanted for their setting search since I really believe they had something in mind when they started this whole contest (which they kept purposely vague, in my opinion).

Oh well, you got your flying island worlds, your undead worlds, your furry (anthro) worlds, your worlds ruled by some demihuman race other than human worlds, steampunk worlds, waterworlds, dragon-related worlds (mine here ), wereworlds, mindflayer worlds, it goes on and on!


----------



## MulhorandSage (Aug 31, 2002)

thunk said:
			
		

> *Like the Avatar idea, Scott. Is this something you came up with for the competition, or do you already run a campaign? *




It was developed entirely for the competition. Just some place I thought would be fun to game in and develop. (My current campaign is set in the Chivalry and Sorcery default fantasy Europe, a setting I inherited from a previous GM; even if it were original, it isn't something I'd submit).

It's been interesting to read the thread. I'd guess a lot of people had trouble with their core statements, as some of the entries are coming across as "a land where heroes are heroic and the bad guys are bad" without much in the way of hooks that distinguish them from other fantasy worlds. But details are a heckuva lot easier to work on than high concepts, especially given the format of the contest, and even some of the ones that come across as being generic offer some gems in the details.

So far, I like Eidus, land of Beastfolk and werefolk the best. There's something about giving lycanthropes a starring role for once that really appeals to me.

And in any event, it takes guts to post these in a public forum, so thanks to everyone.

Scott Bennie


----------



## Daniel Knight (Aug 31, 2002)

*B R A K A S H A*

*A world of thick and steamy jungles, where the very land trodden lives and breathes.*

*Who are the heroes?*
The heroes of Brakasha are bred for survival.  Coming from all walks (and sometimes flights) of life, they fight for what they believe in an effort to bring about change in their unforgiving world.  They are dreamers with a desire rooted deep within their chests to explore the far reaches of the globe.  They are defenders of the populace, idealists, and seekers of treasure.  In every sense of the word, they are heroes.

*What do they do?*
Depending on their origins, our heroes use their unique knowledge and training to industriously achieve their goals.  For example, a dwarven fighter from one of the larger soil cities may have very little understanding of the dangerous environments beyond the city walls, yet might hold his own against the corrupt local guard with his knowledge of the sewer system winding its way through the tree roots beneath.  Or a paladin of Thrix the Wyrm, while having very little knowledge of the cities, would instead help those in need trekking through the mid levels of the jungles. 

*Threats, Conflicts, Villains*
Other then the constant threat of the deadly and vicious creatures living in the leafy folds of Brakasha’s heart, the heroes must also beware of the many treacherous environments that consume the landscape.  From the depths of the steam filled canyons of Groomph, to the heights of the treetop city-states on the floating Trishka Islands – there are plenty of environments to cause the heroes harm.  Inhabiting many of the areas of danger, are of course, the villains.  People and creatures of such disposition to make even the most hardened heroes skin crawl, they fight hard and they fight dirty.  Whether they’re a master gem-thief based in one of the frost cities of the north, or a beast summoner of the Trench Caverns there are certainly many adversaries for the heroes to lock horns with.

*Nature of magic*
There are no gods on Brakasha in the traditional sense, with divine magic instead springing forth from the thousands of spirits populating it.  They may inhabit a cluster of trees, a tranquil lake, or even a town in which a priest lives, harbouring their own desires, motives, ethos, and rituals associated with their worship.  Also worshiped are beings that have reached a godlike status like that of the Pharaohs, becoming every bit as much a “god” as we are used to.  These divine vessels can originate from the player races such as humans or elves, but can also evolve from beasts such as giant lizards or great cats desiring nothing but to feed.  Arcane magic oozes from the life force spewed from the world itself.  With so many creatures living in close proximity to one another under so much vegetation, it should come as no surprise that there is an abundant amount of excess energy.  The harnessing of this flow can be performed by anyone who is willing to undertake the difficult and often life altering rituals.  Wizards, Sorcerers and Psions are viewed with some level of awe, as they are ostensibly capable of doing anything.

*What's new? What's different?*
Mapping the way between the tree cities are huge wooden roads suspended far above the ground lit with Star Gems at night.  Meanwhile far below rest the ruins of many unexplored regions littered with ancient ruins, untamed creatures, and plenty of danger.  There’s something for everyone.  Let’s face it… it’s a jungle out there!


----------



## Mirth (Aug 31, 2002)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So far, I like Eidus, land of Beastfolk and werefolk the best. There's something about giving lycanthropes a starring role for once that really appeals to me.
> 
> Scott Bennie *




Scott,

Wow. I mean it. Thanks. Yours is really good, too. I can't see why we didn't win. I may submit mine to d20magazinerack. Are you going to?

Jay


----------



## Morrus (Aug 31, 2002)

Would people be interested in contributing to an archive of these setting proposals?  It could be a great resource for a GM who has writer's block, or who is new, and who needs inspiration for his next homebrew campaign.


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 31, 2002)

*well*

sure morrus. you can use mine.  OGL, OGC, and OMG!  

personally i'd like to have the EN world community run through the "losers" and vote on the 10, they want, then pick the 3 and then the 1st.  but i know it wont happen cause it would just basically be a big 'ole pain in the butt to figureout how to do it, and it would require so much followthrough that i just wouldn't get done.  

But would be interesting to see what the population, as opposed to WoTC, considers the best submissions.

joe b.


----------



## derverdammte (Aug 31, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Would people be interested in contributing to an archive of these setting proposals?  It could be a great resource for a GM who has writer's block, or who is new, and who needs inspiration for his next homebrew campaign. *



Sure!  I didn't win, so *someone* may as well get some use out of mine...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: WOTC Setting Losers (Like me) Post here!*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Mind Flayers... TOSS."
> *




Ah, that would be me stitched up then


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 1, 2002)

So far my favourite is Siddir by Xyros; I can visualise that world even if I can't picture the adventures yet. Nicely described. My second favourite is Beneath the Gray by DerVerdammte.

So far these two stand out to me as distinctive and different ideas.

(Best of luck to the final 11 by the way - look forward to seeing what you've done!).

My setting is actually my current campaign world, so I'll probably post it up here on Monday, when I can get my hands on it again.

Cheers


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 1, 2002)

*Here's Mine*

1.  Welcome to Internallia, where explorers rush into a new continent, each dreaming of being the first to claim land, adventure, and even mythrial. 

2.	Here you will find people from every part of the old world. Settlers have been coming to the Internallia for almost a century. They are here for many reasons, with different plans and dreams. Most newcomers expect to make their fortune and return to the old world. Quite a few of the second-generation want to recreate the old world. Those whose families been here three generations or longer care little for the old world and intend life in this new land to be different.  

3.	The cautious feel it is enough to defend the settlements and develop slowly. The adventurous choose to travel deep into the untamed frontier, encountering lost colonies, natives both helpful and harsh, and ultimately to search for the Mythrial Mines of the Far Range.

4.	Before you decide to embark on that path, I must warn you there are many dangers and conflicts in Internallia. Orcs, Goblins, & Kobolds attack everyone including their own people at times. Even peaceful natives sometime see settlers as invaders. Monsters unimagined roam the wilds, strange creatures of wing, and claw, and horn, and hoof. 
Civilized settlements can be equally dangerous, as they continue the clashes of the old world, and race to claim territory for their empires across the ocean. People you should beware of include Storm-Worshipers and Illusionists. You should also avoid the notice of the Right Hand of the Lord of Order, who seeks to root out forbidden magic by any means necessary.

5.	Magic is another risk.  I have heard it called many things: a gift of the gods, a corruption of the soul, or an art of the mind. Some say that magic itself is more potent in this younger land.  Others say that mysterious cabals exist to manipulate the nature of magic. This I can say with certainty: in Internallia, magic is not strictly regulated or controlled, as it is in the old world.

6.	I can see that, for all the dangers, the Far Range calls to you as well. I warn you it is not easy. Gaze at the peaks of the Near Range where only gnome airships have touched. Will you be able to find the hidden passes to cross those jagged teeth? Do you think you can trade with dwarven craft-mages for passage beneath the earth? If you make it beyond, you still must cross the Eternal Forest with The Forty-two Shrines to the Elven Pantheon. These are the simplest of the many challenges, just to reach the Far Range. If you get there, how will you find your fortune? If you find it, how will you protect it from others? I cannot tell you what to do, or what path to take, but this advice I give you. Fortune is where you seek it.









Peter R. Ellis


----------



## Mirth (Sep 1, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Would people be interested in contributing to an archive of these setting proposals?  It could be a great resource for a GM who has writer's block, or who is new, and who needs inspiration for his next homebrew campaign. *




You can count me in, Morrus.

Jay


----------



## Ashy (Sep 1, 2002)

*I know one thing...*

It really makes me wish I would have looked at my 300+ spam messages this morning before deleting them...    I wonder if anyone knows if they contacted the winners via email or snail mail?    Anywho, I'll post my few here soon...


----------



## derverdammte (Sep 1, 2002)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *So far my favourite is Siddir by Xyros; I can visualise that world even if I can't picture the adventures yet. Nicely described. My second favourite is Beneath the Gray by DerVerdammte.
> 
> So far these two stand out to me as distinctive and different ideas.
> *



Wow, thanks!      I really appreciate that!


----------



## Thirsty (Sep 1, 2002)

*Asgoth*

The World of Asgoth

Core Ethos:  Asgoth is a world rich in magic, but wracked by the close proximity of the five elemental planes, including the plane of shadow.

Who the Heroes of Asgoth are:  Celaban al-Bismar (m h NG Clr15 of Athabar, Expt7).  Celaban is the high cleric of Athabar, god of the heavens and as such a member of the Council of High Clerists in Sulamin.  

Lady Triste Firehaire (f h CG Wiz13, Incantrix9).  Triste Firehaire was born under the moon of Phlaem (the fire moon) to a poor family.  She left as a young woman when she was apprenticed but often returns to her small village and family.  She has flame red hair and fair skin.  Her face is marred by a scar that runs from just above her right eye to her jaw, skirting around the side of her face.  She is a relatively small woman, but her size belies her great magical strength.  

Justicar Keris Halden (m halfelf LG Paladin12 of St Fesra, Ranger1, Consecrated Harrier4).  Keris is the best thief hunter in Asgoth.  He is a charismatic man who wears the white rose of Justice with pride.  Keris’ elven heritage is noticeably present in his fine features.  While he is a cultured and refined gentleman at first glance, closer inspection reveals the wiry frame of a battle tested warrior.

What the Heroes of Asgoth do: Celaban al-Bismar has many responsibilities as a member of the Council of High Clerists.  The Council rules the Empire of Sulamin, a military theocracy.  As well as his responsibilities on the Council, he spends much of his time in personal research, studying the events leading to the Great Convocation.  He hopes that by understanding the convocations he can shelter the general populace from its effects.

Triste Firehaire gained her highly visible scar when she was forced to flee from the Lichlord Shasul.  Since that time she has devoted most of her time researching Shasul and foiling his many plots.  She is cordial towards the Council of High Clerists, but at times resents what she calls their ‘meddling’.  Triste is preparing for the Great Convocation, hoping to be able to mitigate some of its effects.

Keris values logic and reasoned action above all else.  He works for the Council of High Clerists in Sulamin through his knightly order, the Justicars of St Fesra.  He is currently tracking Astar, a mysterious member of the Shaedim who is rumored to be trying to bridge the gap between the planes before the Convocation.

Threats, Conflicts and Villains of Asgoth: 

The Great Convocation – this is a celestial alignment of the five moons of Asgoth, each with its portal to an elemental plane.  At this time the world is plagued by rampant wildfires, massive storms with gale force winds and widespread seismic activity.  This is a time of foul demons, crafty devils and the wandering dead.  Fortunately the Great Convocation occurs only once every 400 years.  Lesser convocations occur with greater frequency but much lessened effect.

The Lichlord Shasul al-Abdmar – Once a great human leader and archmage, the lichlord turned to the foul arts of necromancy to extend his life so that he could continue to rule his people.  For centuries he ruled well but the unnaturally long lifespan and his taint of undeath maddened Shasul, turning him against the people he once ruled.

Shaedim – A cult of demon worshipers, the Shaedim revel in the Great Convocation, summoning devils and demons alike in exchange for a chance at immortality.  The Shaedim are generally wealthy, well connected people.  It is rumored that the Shaedim are trying to breach the gaps between the planes without waiting for a convocation (greater or lesser) of the moons.

The Nature of Magic: Magic is a natural force made up of the five elements.  A skilled mage taps into the elemental planes and mixes small amounts of each to power the spell. In addition to specializing in one of the eight schools of magic, on Asgoth it is possible to specialize in one of the five elements.  These specialists gain advantages when their moon is waxing but equally gain disadvantages as their moon wanes.

Divine magic is powered by the same source but is channeled through the New gods, demigods, saints and heretics of Asgoth.  The world’s sun provides a source of positive energy used in healing magic, turning attempts and the like.  The Old gods are representations of the sun and 5 moons.

Whats Different about Asgoth:  The close proximity of the elemental planes affects everyday life.  Violent weather and periods of calm can be readily predicted from the phases of the moons.  Magic users can use the proximity of the elemental planes to increase the effectiveness of their spells and to help smooth the production of magical items.


----------



## Turgenev (Sep 1, 2002)

*[b]The Astárian Chronicles[/b]*

On looking back, I would say my entry was pretty derivative (can you say shades of Dragonlance  ). But I'll probably use some of the ideas (some listed below & some not) in other ventures.

1. The *Astárian Chronicles* is a fantasy world populated with arcane secret societies, ancient rival kingdoms, both human and non-human, and a mystical draconic legacy; the perfect opportunity for heroes searching for adventure.

2. First and formost, the world's heroes are the Player Characters, but they are not alone in their struggles against the forces of evil. Here are a few examples:

*The Vardan Magocracy*
(Kingdom, AL LN, N, LG, NG)
A society of Mages, descended from the first humans, who learned magic from the Metallic Dragons in the Old Times. They use their skills to keep a vigilant eye on the world, occasionally intervening to maintain their own superiority. Their home is located in a secret mystical valley deep within the Crown of Sarpedon, the ring of mountains that surround the northern pole of Astár. It is accessible only by teleportation and is also home to many Metallic Dragons.

*Bodahdo Dragonwing* 
(Human Male Monk/Wizard 5/14; AL LG)
A member of the Celestial Brotherhood of the Dragon society that is dedicated to Bahamut and the secrets of Magic. His pale, wiry body is covered with many colored tattoos of Metallic Dragons. He has pledged his magics and his life against the machinations of the Great Deceiver (Tiamat).

3. While the world of Astár seems a wondrous place, evil always lurks in the shadows. Here are a few examples of such malevolence:

*The Great Deceiver Sect*
(The Cult of Tiamat, AL LE, NE, CE)
A cult dedicated to Tiamat, a dragon who believes Bahamut should not have shared the secrets of magic with the lesser species. In her eyes only those with dragon blood have the right to use magic.  As a result her cult wishes to destroy any arcane magic-user who is not of dragon blood.

*Ustov d'Angée*
(Human Male Rogue/Sorcerer/Assassin 3/6/6; AL LE)
Member of the Brotherhood of Vengeance, a renegade Vardan who serves as Chief Assassin of the Theocracy of Thul (a society twisted by religious fervor for their god of death and mummification). 

4. A long time ago, when the world was new, Dragons came to Astár. The Dragons bestowed two gifts with their arrival - the first was *magic* (Bahamut) and the second was *evil* (Tiamat). The dragons quickly spread across the globe as their influence in Astárian affairs expanded. Enlightened Astárian realms, guided by the Metallic Dragons, appeared, while camps of torment grew under the domination of the Chromatic Dragons. The enslaved Astárians learned the arcane arts from their enlightened cousins and were able to overthrow their draconic overlords, sending them into the shadows where they dwell to this day. Magic is very much an intregal part of the world of Astár now.

5. ¤ An original Pantheon with dualistic Dragon worship at the center of it (Bahamut and Tiamat are slightly different from their standard D&D counterparts). 
¤ Aarakocran Diplomats (potential Prestige Class) who have Embassies in every nation. 
¤ A Lizardfolk Empire (_Imperial Centurian Prestige Class_) that eyes the northern realms for conquest.
¤ A Dwarven clan who travel Astár, plying their master skills as gem merchants (_Crimson Merchant Prestige Class_). 
¤ _The Guild of Prestigious Gentlemen_ who control various illegal rackets from their ancient headquarters in the old district of the City of Lamara.

Cheers,
Tim
http://www.paratime.ca/d20/pulp/index.html


----------



## orbitalfreak (Sep 1, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Would people be interested in contributing to an archive of these setting proposals?  It could be a great resource for a GM who has writer's block, or who is new, and who needs inspiration for his next homebrew campaign. *




Good Idea!

I'd put mine up, and I'd probably use a lot of them myself.  It'd be great for skimming ideas from several areas, and slapping them together to fill in holes too.



			
				jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *personally i'd like to have the EN world community run through the "losers" and vote on the 10, they want, then pick the 3 and then the 1st. but i know it wont happen cause it would just basically be a big 'ole pain in the butt to figureout how to do it, and it would require so much followthrough that i just wouldn't get done.
> 
> But would be interesting to see what the population, as opposed to WoTC, considers the best submissions.
> 
> joe b.*




This would be nice.  Maybe run a few different heats of 10 settings at a time, pick the top two or three from each, and run them through again.  Have a few rounds to pick out a winner.

Maybe, you could take the top three winners, have them write a 10-page document, and vote on the best one there.  Winner gets, oh, I dunno, $15 worth of ENWorld merchandice?

Just my .002 pp.


----------



## kenjib (Sep 1, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Would people be interested in contributing to an archive of these setting proposals?  It could be a great resource for a GM who has writer's block, or who is new, and who needs inspiration for his next homebrew campaign. *




I'd be honored myself.  I like the ENWorld competition idea as well.


----------



## Paladin (Sep 1, 2002)

Great...maybe we can send this thread as a mass e-mail to every role-playing publishing company we can think of...Personally, I think WotC got in a lot over their heads to start with...11 out of 11,000!? How the hell did they think that would work? There are just too many talented people out there!!! 
Congratulations if you're a winner, and even if you are not, because you had the guts and the talent to even send in a submission, something a lot of people didn't even do.
P.S. I'm serious about the mass e-mail!!!...Paladinwife


----------



## JoeCrow (Sep 1, 2002)

*Paragons*

Well, here's mine. Probably the lack of core races that did it in.



> 1) Core Ethos Sentence: PARAGONS is a world of wizardry, psionics, and steel, where heroes struggle to ascend beyond the limitations of mortality and recover the secrets of fallen empires.
> 
> 2) Who are the heroes?: In the world of PARAGONS, priests and monks from the Five Kingdoms seek to emulate the Paragon of Man and achieve enlightenment, while purifying and protecting humanity. Scale-princes and wizards from the draconid clans search for the secret of the Dragon Ascension. In the Hive-Cities, psychic warriors and psions struggle in the War of Queens. Beastfolk druids and woodsrunners follow the Way of the Animal Lords in the northern forests. Between them all, shifter rogues and bards carry lore and lies, never showing their true faces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scribe Ineti (Sep 1, 2002)

Congrats to the 11 semifinalists.  Would have been nice to be one of them, but hey, no big deal.  I have lots of other writing irons in the fire.  

Here's my proposal.  Nothing in it that hasn't been seen in this thread already, though.

*Ancient Legacies*

Core Ethos Sentence

Ancient Legacies is a world of adventure where heroes explore once-lost lands and battle foes using mundane weapons, religious faith (real or artificial), and their own innate magical talents.

Who are the heroes?

With the rediscovery of the Ancient Lands, people from all races and livelihoods trade in their old lives for the mantle of adventurer.  Whether of common blood or to the manor born, whether oppressed or free, whether simple-minded or brilliant, these daring souls believe they will find something better across the Great Sea than they could have found by simply staying home.

What do they do?

In general, different heroes have different goals.  For example, commoners seek better (or at least, more exciting) lives; cultists of ancient religious orders struggle to keep their faith alive; apprentice spellslingers attempt to maximize their potential; nobles hope to claim power in the little-explored Ancient Lands; fervent priests of the rediscovered gods strive for recognition; and swordsmen fight for anyone with sufficient means.  The most daring heroes make the long journey to the Ancient Lands to start a new life, acquire treasure, or even unearth one of the long-lost divine artifacts.

Threats, Conflicts, Villains

The world's dangers are legion.  Evil rulers seek to steal, enslave, and conquer; religious orders and cults war with each other over which god is the True God; and the gods themselves walk upon the earth and squabble for followers.  Those who travel to the Ancient Lands also encounter arduous journeys through treacherous climes, mystical creatures long thought extinct, crumbling cities and temples filled with death and mystery, and many other challenges both wondrous and strange.

Nature of Magic

The potential to perform magic resides in all people, great and small.  The majority of the populace believes this potential is a divine gift.  Some people (who are usually looked upon as either misguided or heretical) are certain magic is nothing more than the manifestation of an individual's will.  Others feel magic is a by-product of nature, and believe that living in harmony with all life will enhance one's magic.

What’s new?  What’s different?

The exploration of the Ancient Lands is the primary goal of many countries and organizations, especially those seeking to do evil and dominate the world.  The old pantheon has been reestablished, and virtually everyone worships one deity or another either because it is fashionable to do so or because they have true faith.  The old orders and the new sects bitterly fight over ideology.  The gods regularly influence world events.  All of these facets and more challenge the heroes of Ancient Legacies.


----------



## Vengue (Sep 1, 2002)

*commentary*

I am really impressed with some of the settings I have read so far.  Must say that I feel a little humbled knowing there is so much untapped talent out there (some much for that self delusion).  Here are my initial opinions on the settings I’ve read and the settings I consider noteworthy;

Beneath the Gray…really like the Void and the Flame idea…sounds like a cool setting…but wouldn’t want to start a level one character, seems like he would have the life expextancy of a Twilight 2000 character.

Mosaic…Seems like you would have so much different types of environments to roleplay in…sort of like Ravenloft but substitutes originality and unknown instead of the Goth factor.

Alterra…Because I would like to read a book based on it.  Gonna have to steal the idea of the Zhen Tao though.  Samurai as fighter sorcerers….awesome idea.  And elves as Angels. Very sweet and very creative. *bow* *grovel* *bow*

Vast Horizons…wish I would have thought to submit my submission that way: like a story instead of an essay.

Sundered Seas…cause damn it a sea setting would be cool (and I like the idea of having a pet nomek…ranger with high levels in animal training and a helm of underwater breathing….sigh 

Shadows of the Dominion….well because its mine…and kobolds need more recognition.

Avatar…because every gamer needs to say “well my character is umm me.”

Moon Gate…history of the world sounds neat and I like the breaking up of magic…would have been interesting…sounds a little like Dark Sun though. 

Lands of Leone…cause it reminds me a little of birthright with the political side, and because orange is a cool color damnit!

Myrik…the villains just sound mean; Bonecasters, Vampire Lords, Stoneblades, Shadowknights, and Darkwights (gonna borrow these for my game, muhahahah) and I like the details in the setting.

Eidus…because its better than my setting damnit  and the panatheon is a great idea. 

Verdistum…talk about a great epic level world, think my players are going to find a suspicious astral gate that says “do not enter” (one way of course), they will definitely go for it.

Siddir…Sorcerers being tieflings…enough said.

Empire Ascendant…because I personally think monster societies should be more developed than the standard “tribe that raids for food” and me strongest, me in power.  Sounds like this would have done well in this department.

Asgoth- because that’s a lot of words to fit on one page.

Again all thoughts are strictly opinions, and from a highly questionable source, but good job everyone, even if you didn’t win.


Edit: oh yeah...and my vote would have gone to Harn world.  That should have won.


----------



## Rune (Sep 1, 2002)

Readers of my story hours will probably recognize this.

*The Dream*

The Dream is a medieval fantasy world of high adventure, wherein heroes shape the reality of their world through their actions.

The heroes of the Dream come from all walks of life, from the poorest of laborers to the wealthiest of leaders.  They inevitably share one characteristic with each other, one spark that separates them from the common folk of the world.  The heroes are the individuals who are special, who are more than mere reflections of the Dream.  The heroes stand out among a crowd, because they can alter the world around them, while the common people are but a part of the altered world.

The heroes of the Dream seek to gain glory, wealth, honor, and enlightenment for themselves.  During the course of their careers, the heroes may enmesh themselves in the tangled webs of politics that connect the powers of the world, or they may choose to bring down mighty countries through sheer might.  Whatever the goals of the heroes, they will inevitably leave a long trail of alterations in the very landscapes, social attitudes, and even the flow of time throughout the world, as they travel through the Dream.

Conflicts are commonplace in the Dream.  Differing ideologies, political alliances, and simple villainy conspire to hinder the heroes in their progress.  Even within a monotheistic world, religions clash with bitter enmity.  Many different interpretations of the deity, the Dreamer, exist.  Each carries with it a doxology that is radically opposed to several others.  Religions, factions, and rivalries ensure that a healthy dose of political dissention divides the world.  Even so, a greater threat exists to the Dream than its conflicting inhabitants can pose.  A vile pit of anguish and terror writhes in the center of the continent; this is the Nightmare.  From it, terrible monsters enter the world.

Magic is a powerful force in the Dream, often triggering shifts in reality.  It is abundant and plentiful among the heroes of the world, but it is not wildly available to most of the common people of the Dream.  Arcane magic is a bending of the substance of the Dream, a shaping that often triggers a reaction from the Dream.  Divine magic is granted specifically by the Dreamer and is, in a sense, more pure.  In its slumber, the Dreamer has a tendency to take on certain personalities within the Dream—these take the roles of lesser gods and it is to these that the faithful pray, often claiming that their patron is the only true reflection of the Dreamer.  The casting of divine magic has a tendency to attract the attention of these personalities, not infrequently at the caster’s peril.

The Dream is a world in which the heroes live and die within the confines of a single, massive dream.  The setting does not suppose that the heroes can enter or exit the Dream at will; the heroes’ entire world is bound in the Dream. Certain elements within the world are frequently changing and the heroes’ actions may directly result in some of these changes.  The landscape, the seasons, the common inhabitants, and the rate of temporal flow are all subject to distortion.  Major changes are completely within the domain of the Dreamer, but minor shifts occur with every birth (or rebirth), with every death, and with many actions of importance.

Cameron Morgan


----------



## gregweller (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, here's one more setting that didn't make it. But I have to say, it was a lot of fun for my wife and I to work on this.  Of course, I wouldn't be disinclined to talk to any publisher that happens to see this and like what they see! 

1.	Entia is a world in flux where heroes and villains are pitted against one another in a battle to control the ever-shifting landscape. 

2.	Heroes are those that are awakened to the fluctuations around them. Unlike the normal population that is unaware that the Old Forest did not exist until yesterday, the heroes are in tune with the shifting of the world. They are awakened in varying ways--through lore study, monastic training, prophetic dreams, devastating loss or any number of life changing events 

3.	Heroes seek to bring balance and stability to the world by understanding the changes around them. Fighters tend to have some scholarly training—a Fighter/Loremaster is not that uncommon. Wizards and Clerics test the boundaries of reality through Alchemical and Emotive magic. Monks balance the scales with their uncompromising beliefs and the help of their fists.

4.	Entia is in danger of becoming so unstable that it could no longer support life. However, several groups rely on a shifting world for their livelihood or to further their political or spiritual goals.  There are merchant cartels that constantly plunder the Shimmerlands for new delights to bring back to the jaded upper classes. Powerful Alchemists seek to control the chaos for their own gain, and Heresiarchs twist and turn the very spells of the Gods for their own inscrutable ends. 

5.	There are three basic kinds of magic. The first kind is the typical fantasy magic that most people will be familiar with—spells like ‘feather fall’ or ‘magic missile’. The second kind of magic, Alchemical magic, is the focus of a lot of the uniqueness of the world. Finally there is Emotive magic, which is this world’s Clerical magic. This magic is based on the emotions. The spells are not substantially different than those in the Core Rules, but they have a different flavor.  They are based on the personification of emotions as deities, rather than the more naturalistic domains in a traditional mythos. Wizardly/Alchemical magic tends to be chaotic. Clerical/Emotive magic tends to be ordered. However, there are Heresiarchs who are attempting to bring chaos into the realm of Emotive magic. Depending on the locale, the power of magic can vary greatly.

6.	Several ancient, many-layered cities dominate the world of Entia. In all cases, the cities that most people see are only the tip of an urban iceberg. As you descend into the depths it is as if you go back through time. If Troy had 7 layers, these cities have many more. It appears that all of the cities are part of one very ancient unimaginably large metropolis. For example, the Library of  Saq, 6 levels down from the surface, appears to form its own layer that stretches under Entia’s entire surface.

 Outside the city, the land is in a constant state of flux. This might be the case for one or more reasons. One view is that it is caused by different power groups who are manipulating reality itself for their own ends: Alchemists hired by powerful trading cartels use the Shimmerlands as a breeding ground for treasures, both living and artistic to take back to the decadent rulers of the city of Isald. Others posit that a whole sister world occupies the same space as Entia and that this other world is bleeding into her. There is yet another explanation--that this ever shifting land is the result of the machinations of an ancient cabal of Alchemists and Philosophers whose goal was to create a world made to their specifications.

Emotive magic, the chaotic nature of the landscape and the ability to create radically different realities but still have a reasoned basis for their existence are all unique elements of this world.







Greg Weller
Heather Roberts


----------



## Troll-Hunter (Sep 1, 2002)

*Reviewing posted ideas...*

Delurking just to say that I found derverdammte's "Beneath the Gray" to be the most interesting (IMO) world idea.  Though it did not really catch my attention until the summary paragraph, I then went back and read the rest of his submission.  I would not mind seeing more detial in your "Nature of magic" paragraph - some good thoughts there.

Of the rest I found Vengue's "The Shadows of the Dominion" the best campaign background for a basic sword and sorcery world

I will post mine and submit to whomever wants it, once I get back to work on Tuesday.


----------



## Undead Pete (Sep 1, 2002)

Here's my entry.  Feel free to send me offers  
 
____________________________________________


  *The Dominion of Urdan* 

*1. Core Ethos Sentence* – The Dominion is a world torn asunder by a god’s insanity, where heroes and villains are determined by the time of their birth, and numinous storms raze the countryside.

*2. Who are the Heroes?* – The majority of heroes are the chosen few whose births coincide with the “cusps” of the hours (see #6), named Cuspriders and Cuspwalkers.  A large council of wizards and sorcerors known as the Storm Wardens serve as guardians against encroaching evil. Other heroes are simply ordinary individuals caught up in extraordinary circumstances, making a stand despite overwhelming odds.

*3. What do they do?* – The heroes are in a constant battle to hold back the Dominion and other threats.  Besides attempting to control the magical energies of the storms, the Storm Wardens are also the self-appointed keepers of the known Conduits, artifacts which allow the gods to possess mortals’ bodies and appear as avatars. Not all the Conduits have been discovered.  As can be expected, many different parties constantly search for them.

*4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains* 

 _Urdan, The Insane God_ – Originally a strong and benevolent deity, the god of the sun was driven insane through machinations of his jealous bride, Magdala, and a number of her children.  Urdan’s personality was divided into two diametrically opposed facets.  One is a merciless genocidal tyrant.  The other is the hollow remnant of his former glory.  As a result, the church of Urdan has split into two factions.  In the centuries since the division, the tyrannical camp has come to dominate over 50% of the world’s landmass.  Only the Great Breach (see #5), an immense canyon created by the god of the earth, holds them back from complete supremacy. 

 _The Beloved_ – Disciples of Stannesh, the god of disease, these creatures’ sole purpose is to spread pestilence throughout the world. They are assumed to be to blame for the Yellow Rot, a plague killing all manner of hoofed beast. 

 _The Swarm Queen_ – Recently reincarnated as a legendary awakened monstrous mantis, this priestess of Hhussk, the god of insects and fanaticism, is rapidly spreading her legions of mantis warriors.  The Daqi (see #6) regard her as an abomination of nature and are at the front ranks of the conflict.[/list=1] 

*5. Nature of Magic* – Prior to Urdan’s affliction, magic was a constant, unending source that flowed through the earth, distributed evenly throughout the realm.  Alas, in order to stem the Dominion, Vareth, god of Earth and Protection, ripped the land in two, creating the Great Breach, a profound chasm, across the center of the lands.  Now, arcane energies surge from this gulf, creating storms that create and destroy wherever they land (see The Warped below).  This also has created a discrepancy in the magical distribution.  Some regions are weak while others are overflowing with magic.  There have even been reports of null zones and areas where chaos reigns.  The Storm Wardens (see #2) attempt to control and harness the energies in the storms.

*6. What’s new? What’s different?*
 _The Hours_ – Each of the 25 hours of the day is “ruled” by one of the major gods, with Urdan as the exception (see #4). Due to his power and dual nature, he rules 2 hours. The hour of one’s birth determines one’s patron god.  This god will influence the individual’s life, whether she chooses to revere the god or not.  Special interest is given to the Cuspriders and Cuspwalkers (see #2), born in the second between the hours.  Such individuals are blessed (or doomed, depending on one’s perspective) to serve both gods.  They alone have no choice. Cuspriders are destined to be warriors and rogues.  Cuspwalkers are destined to be priests and mages.  Their twin natures can be complementary, or in conflict, depending on the duo of gods.  Imagine the power of a Cusprider who travels the path between the god of warriors and the god of dragons, or the discord one must face if you are a Cuspwalker of the goddess of disease and the god of beauty.  

 _The Daqi_ – These creatures are a race of nomadic humanoids with a unique affinity for insects and arachnids.  At an early age, each Daqi forms a symbiotic relationship with a swarm, similar to that of a wizard and her familiar.  As they grow together, the insects give the Daqi a variety of benefits, dependent on the type of insects.  The Daqi are divided into a hierarchy of castes, based upon the insect that has chosen them. Some are benign and some are foul, but only the Daqi know the complete truth.

 _The Warped_ - Those who live in the Dominion know to seek shelter when storms appear on the horizon.  Individuals caught in the fury of the thunderstorms released from the Great Breach rarely escape unscathed.  The unbridled magic changes them.  Most of the time, the differences are minor, but every so often individuals feel the full wrath of these energies.  These people are called the Warped.[/list=1]


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 1, 2002)

*Thought I'd Join the Rush *

Ki

1. Adventure, intrigue, mystery across the world of The Wolf Folk Sea.

2. Ordinary people doing extraordinary things.

3. Explore, battle, seek treasure and glory. Find new lands and new peoples. Discover the secrets of long lost civilizations. 

4. The greedy, the venal, the vile. Monsters raiding isolated homesteads, those who would save the world from itself, Fools calling fiends from the depths of perdition. Illithids and their Mind Flayer children.

5. The manipulation of arcane forces to alter the world to the user’s benefit. It is common, used to heat homes, light city streets, and ward pets from parasites. It can rip souls from their bodies and restore sanity to the lost. A boon, a bane, a rare wonder, and an everyday part of life.

6. Life is more complicated. Goblins can be heroes, Dwarfs villains. One can be born a therianthrope, but not become one through a bite. One Mind Flayer can be a trusted friend (even if he does over charge on dry goods), another could be plotting to remake the world into a copy of his ancestors’ home. 

Goblins join with Elves to battle fanatical Dwarfs. Humans plot and scheme over a decision to join an Orcish kingdom, while the romantic and foolish seek the lost cities of the Wolf Folk Empire. All the while Illithids plot and plan for the day when the universe itself will be remade and they shall reign supreme.

Ruins inhabited by creatures out of nightmare, cathedrals of ancient trees, old treasures found in a child’s toybox, songs sung beneath a vaulted sky by gnolls as they tend their fields.

Ki is a place where heroes babysit dragons, rescue kobolds from their gnome kidnappers, and plot the downfall of tyrant kings. A world where adventurers can fight sahaugin pirates on the Wolf Folk Sea one time, then recover a hobgoblin boy’s kite the next. Ki is a world of dreamers, the despairing, the foolish, and the driven. Ki is a world in need of heroes, and a world that insists on the best.
Welcome to Ki. Welcome to the world of _Tales of the Wolf Folk Sea._

(Available for weddings, birthday parties, and bar mitzvahs. Two million dollar refundable damage deposit. Not responsible for guests eaten, _Dominated_, _Charmed_, _Polymorphed_, stomped on, _Confused_, _Feeble Minded_, kidnapped/abducted, _Reincarnated_, poisoned, turned into stone or any other substance,  or otherwise altered in any way, shape, or form. The dragons do not hold yard sales.

(A Rahotep World Maker presentation. [Necromancer Games message board in-joke].)


----------



## A'koss (Sep 1, 2002)

Lots of cool ideas here - might as well post mine too.. 


N A M E A 


1. Core Ethos Sentence. Heroes must struggle to help bring civilization to a new and hostile world where extraordinary events are taking shape.

2. Who are the heroes? 

The fractured world of Namea is comprised of lands torn from worlds and planes from across the breadth of the multiverse and even beyond. Mighty heroes have risen to defend young civilizations from titanic powers that threaten to consume them all. Cut off from their gods and traditional sources of magic, the early civilized races stranded on Namea lived as little more than prey for the Malgorynn, the cruel and bestial Gods of Namea. With near limitless divine might these monstrosities appeared single-mindedly bent on the destruction of civilization wherever it rose. However, the constant struggle for survival over the centuries have forced heroes to rise to greater and greater heights of cunning and power. New ways to tap mystical power were discovered and all have felt the effects of the strange, evolutionary power that permeates this world and all living things. It is these factors that have allowed the races to begin turning back the tide. The centuries of conflict culminated in the creation band of heroes who were of such skill and power that they challenged the titanic Malgorynn Koerik in battle - and emerged victorious. The Malgorynn have been much more cautious in dealing directly with the mortal races since that day and this has allowed a measure of civilization to spring up in the Heartlands of Namea. 

Heroes must now carry on the legacy of their legendary forebearers to rise up and heed the call to glory in Namea.

3. What do they do? 

Heroes are the defenders of civilization who lead by example and provided hope to the common folk who lead lives that are fraught with hardship and peril. As heroes grow in experience, they push the boundaries of exploration, traveling to new lands and expand the horizons of civilization. Adventurers battle the minions of the Great Beasts, icesail along the Winter Sea, ride the tree-tall Lienn with Sons of Tukarr, topple the trade stranglehold in Taenim by the Knives of Silence, uncover the secret of the Deepspheres and Lorn that protect them, trade with the Nann in the flying city of Madrassa (built upon the sides of a mile-round flying beast!), explore the vast subterranean realms and engage in entirely new adventures underneath the world. 

In Namea, many things are not quite as they seem... The central theme to the campaign is: What is the secret of Namea? Who or what is building this world? What power is behind the strange evolution of the species here? Is there a link between them and that of the Malgorynn? It’s as though the very world itself doesn’t want them. Eventually, the heroes will come to question whether it is really a world that is being built here at all and what possible ties might it have to the mysterious Ancient Brethren? 

The answer to these questions will challenge the very nature of reality and will usher in the 2nd Age of Namea. 

4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains. 

Once there were ten, but with the fall of Koerik the Malgorynn now number nine. The Taunan, The Cityl, The Ka'ax... They possess the power to transform their primitive animalistic followers into a variety of dread supernatural monsters to plague mankind. It is because of them that the civilized races have had to take such extreme measures to survive. They rule from their demiplane realms that can intersect our own in such a cunning fashion that the transition between the two is nearly impossible to detect. And like a passing storm they leave our plane once again with only death and destruction lying in their wake. 

Ambitions of a new evolved draconic alliance based in the Hold of Talons seek to bring all the Heartlands under their “guidance”. Regional disputes in the Heartlands are many, as can be expected by these warrior-driven societies, but in the lands of Torinth one powerful warrior is successfully unifying the region. The fiercely independent warrior clans of Andejon sees them as a threat for the control of the Winter Sea and to their own autonomy. The threat of the Far Realm horrors that are currently trapped in Ghaze is a nightmare of epic proportions just waiting to be loosed upon the world. Furthermore, numerous Dirge-hardened humanoids along with the Namean-evolved fiends of the Blood War ravaged land of X’roi seek ways to thwart the power of Malgorynn and their minions and open up ways for large-scale conquest.

5. Nature of magic. 

There are three primary spellcasting classes that have developed in Namea: The Talist-Magi who are arcane Path Magic spellcasters of my own design. The Qijare are those with supernatural ancestry who learn to awaken their magical heritage within. As they gain experience they develop their powerful spell-like abilities and eventually transform into a unique hybrid being. For the haughty members of the Circle of Koaql the land around them is simply an extension of their own bodies. Many of the Circle believe that they are the rightful heirs to Namea. 

Currently, Namea is led primarily by pragmatic, warrior-driven societies where cunning and power are the tools to control your destiny and the destiny of those around you. An important aspect of Namea is in how the rise of magic has affected culture & society and how it continues to evolve with it in a believable way. How and where you live, how warfare is conducted, what kind of hierarchy societies have in place and how commoners and powerful characters see one another and interact are all given equal consideration. 

6. What's new? What's different? 

Namea is a world that is in the slow process of being assembled from regions torn from worlds across the multiverse by a power that can defy the will of gods. Namea consists of two small continents drifting in the ether of a young Prime Material Plane and a large number of smaller tracts of land that slowly drift and merge with the main continents. Sometimes however, the merging is not so gentle and Namea bears the scars of stolen regions that have violently impacted on it surface. The only sea on Namea was created when a vast mass of ice from the elemental planes fell from the sky in ages past and carved a furrow several hundred miles in length across it's surface... 

It is also no sun that lights and heats the world, only a immense portal to the Elemental Plane of Fire which opens and closes like an iris marking the passage from day to night. This “sun” tracks along the sky leaving smaller portals shimmering in it’s wake and looking much like a great comet in the sky. These small portals still flicker like dying embers in the night. There are myriad number of fascinating regions in Namea. The Dirge was created when a rogue iron cube from Acheron plummeted from the sky and quite literally broke off the southern tip of the Heartland continent. 

All that is known is that the interdicted zone known as Ghaze is that a permanent gateway to the Far Realm lies at it’s heart. From this, bizarre alien societies replete with their own flora, fauna and agendas have emerged. One of the key differences with Namea from standard D&D campaigns is the rapid evolution of Namean life to better adapt to it’s environment. All races have been affected to some extent, but the powerful supernatural races are more susceptible (and influential) to the process. Different races living in close proximity to one another will eventually evolve to take on aspects of one another both physically, mentally and culturally. Hidden deep within their primal domains the dread Malgorynn are beginning to learn that even they are not immune...


Cheers,

A'koss.

P.S. I have trademarks on the name so please don't use it...


----------



## Thirsty (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Vengue*



> Asgoth- because that’s a lot of words to fit on one page.




Heh  It was a bit wordy wasn't it.


----------



## Xeriar (Sep 1, 2002)

My potentially worthless setting:



> 1:	In False Dawn the scattered tribes of Plethran unite to confront a plague of undead, which has scoured their world for three thousand years.
> 
> 2:	When the dead walk, most among the living run, but there are those who will fight.  Already, many of these heroes gather at reclaimed towns such as Lakheme, laying the foundation for uniting the tribes.  Torias Laeften, a young warrior from the Ghanti clan to the North, discovers the secret to repel the dead horde.
> 
> ...


----------



## mirzabah (Sep 1, 2002)

tsadkiel said:
			
		

> *I'm also a loser, but I won't reveal my submission just yet.  I may still have a use for it. *



Ditto


----------



## MadMartigan (Sep 1, 2002)

*here`s mine *

It`s loooong  Sorry about that but I`ve lost the one I`ve sent to WOTC(I only have printed version now)..so here`s the early draft..before I shortened it a bit(all..right..a lot )) and added the WOTC`s questions :-


*PRIMAL FANTASY* 


> A primal world of savage fantasy where tribes of barbarians fight with monstrous beasts and the only thing that counts is survival. Tribes, beasts,magic...hunters and their prey...be angry, be savage... either you`ll hunt them or they will hunt you!
> 
> _
> „We have prayed for ice to go away, now  when gods have listened we wish we had never learnt to pray”_
> ...




This is the world I`ve been gamemastering in for a year now..it`s not d20....to be honest....I throw my players from Stormbringer world into it quite frequently(it`s Multiverse afterall  What you see above is a text that I`ve sent to my players when I was introducing them to this setting. If I will find the one I`ve sent to WOTC..I`ll post it here


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 1, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Would people be interested in contributing to an archive of these setting proposals?  It could be a great resource for a GM who has writer's block, or who is new, and who needs inspiration for his next homebrew campaign. *




By all means. I'm already looking at some of these proposals and thinking about future campaigns


----------



## EarthsShadow (Sep 1, 2002)

*shame on me for this...*

but I can't find my proposal that I saved.  Oops...but I can give a rehash of it here as a summarization and I could possibly retype it as I have updated it since I sent in the proposal, but here is the best I can do.

Earths Shadow

1.  CORE Ethos: Heroes brave a forgotten land, struggling to survive and discover the hidden secrets of the savage lands and rediscover the lost legacy of the ancients.

2.  Who are the heroes?
Azar Ek'thalis - High Elf Mage, the leader of Avalon and one of the many instructors in the University of Magic in Avalon City.  He is the oldest living person to date, with no memories of what happened before the Darkening just over three centuries ago.

Kulshan of the Grim - Ork Mercenary Captain, in charge of the longest surviving mercenary group that braves the savage lands and fights on the front against the rising Chaos that threatens the lands.

Yawk Hemlin - Miomim Artificer and Monk-Priest of the Star Circle, he has developed a secret school for rediscovering the past, finding lost artifacts of the Ancients and figuring out how the world ended up the way it did.

3.  What do they do?
Along with the above, heroes of Earths Shadow are born into a world threatened by the abomination of Chaos, and combat it anyway they can.  Heroes survive, learn about the past, find lost Artifacts in the ruins of the Old.  They travel far and wide searching out the secrets of the past, attempting to piece together the last vestiges of the Ancient Glories of the previous Age, and that of the Ancients.

4.  Threats, Villians, and Conflicts?
Beyond your normal threats from savage beasts and magical monsters, the greatest threat to the planet is the Legion of Chaos Beasts that are showing up in greater numbers, and their hidden masters, The Nightlords.  Unknown to the heroes, deep in a mountain lies a open portal to the Realm of Chaos, opened just over three centuries ago.  It has taken three centuries for the energies of Chaos to truly seeth forth, and now it has found a fresh planet to infest and conquer.  The Nightlords are the epitemy of evil and chaos, their single goal is to conquer all life and subject it to eternal anguish under its iron heel.  

5.  The Nature of Magic:
Magic runs through the very fabric of the planet itself.  It's energies flow through everything, creating life and causing death.  It keeps the circle of life flowing, as all magic radiates from the natural elements of earth: Air, Earth, Fire, and Water.  Any with the potential to tap into this mystical energy and weave the Fabric is capable of becoming a Mage, but its not easy.  Only the most devout is capable of harnessing the mysterious energies of the Fabric.  Some, however, choose to master the anti-element, Void, the most dangerous form of magic.  

Magic is also prevalent in the lost legacies of the past, found in rare artifacts discovered by explorers.  One can attune these artifacts to himself, weaving a link with the artifact and unlock the power within, harnessing it to his whim.  It is also known that there is no known modern way to recreate these artifacts of power, the knowledge lost to history.

6.  What's new?  What's Different?
The unique factor of this setting is that this is the future of our planet, our earth.  Our time we live in is the time of the Ancients, which ended in the 23rd Century when scientists tried playing God and accidentally opened a dimensional hole in the fabric of space that enveloped the planet and sent it to an alternate dimension.  During this time, the world suffered catastrophic natural disasters, destroying lands, countries, and even whole continents.  It also revealed Antlantis, hidden from observation and revealing that it never sank, as we were led to believe.  Then the world woke up, humans weren't alone, and for a thousand years the world recreated itself.  Magic became a reality.  Something happened after a thousand years, and everyone's minds were blanked, and the world went dark again.  Now, the last remnants are surviving on a world lost to history, under the shadows of a ancient legacy of vast civilizations that ruled over the planet.  This is a world of mystery, survival and the ultimate rediscovery of the lost past, which looms over the populace like a great, dark shadow.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And believe it or not, under 10 pt font, all this fits on one page.  Unfortunately, the setting I sent in isn't exactly like this, but very very similar.  What do you all think?


----------



## dema (Sep 1, 2002)

Damn cool setting proposals.  So is everyone pursueing this further. I know I have started mapping my world (the file is 250megs now, my computer is going to choke.)

Really neat ideas, we should get these all on some web archive somewhere. Please who ever is leading this, keep US all informed.

I'd like to contribute, and enjoy the spoils of war, because we won.

-dem


----------



## MadMartigan (Sep 1, 2002)

dema said:
			
		

> *Damn cool setting proposals.  So is everyone pursueing this further. I know I have started mapping my world (the file is 250megs now, my computer is going to choke.)
> *




Well...I plan to turn my setting into NeverWinterNights module


----------



## River (Sep 1, 2002)

My Observations.

1.  I've read this far and my brain is turning to MUCK I understand why the judging took so long.  Those guys deserve a medal or something.

2.  Not to be a jerk or anything, but the honest truth is that most of these are crap!  I'm sorry, but it must be said.  Most of the posts on this thread just did not get it.   Maybe 5-6 of them are any good.

3.  There are a few VERY good submissions here, a few really stand out and to avoid being flamed or questioned I won't distinguish which from which, but a few peopel did REALLY get it, and I plan to brazenly rip off one or two ideas I've read tonight for my own game, so thanks to those folks.

4.  Finally, its very easy to generally slam the community at large without sticking one's own neck out; so here is the submission I sent in I hope it provides an inspiration to somebody.

It is Copyrighted 


1.  Cauldron Bay, a world where the refugees of the shattered mammalian races struggle to rebuild in a world dominated by reptilian civilization.

2.  Cauldron Bay is a world badly in need of heroes.  Brave halfling sailors of the Fortunatan Imperial Navy connect far-flung civilizations in the service of a royal family few believe ever existed.  Young idealists serve the Guardians of Splendor, a group of chromatic dragons with a strangely humanitarian agenda.  Explorers for the Cauldron Bay Company make a business out of taming a rich wilderness for colonization.  Failed revolutionaries of Naka Tava flee to distant regions seeking to build the fair and just society they could not build at home. The reluctant heroes of the Ringing Depths defend a cavern where refugees build a new society between the lizards above and the darkness below.  And in the south, rigidly honorable reptilian warriors are forced to learn the art of intrigue.

3.  Warm-blooded heroes in this world focus primarily on rebuilding.  The mammal races have been exiled to the corners of the earth too cold for reptiles to thrive.  Conditions in these communities are harsh.  Heroes focus more about advancing the community than personal gain.  Often this will involve battling orcs and goblinoid races for desperately needed arable land and natural resources.  Other times it will involve battling bandits and pirates who survive by preying on the weak.

Although banned by their laws, reptile factions, both noble and wicked make increasing use of warm-blooded mercenaries.  These troops are sought for their unusual skills, vitality in colder conditions, and often for their disposability.  Such service is often dangerous and degrading, few can stomach the reptile’s arrogance.  On the other hand compensation is often lavish, and many struggling communities are desperately in need of the things reptilian coins can buy.

Reptilian heroes fight against the rapid decay of their civilization.  These fiercely noble warriors find themselves ill equipped to fight enemies, cloaked in shadow, armed with poisoned cups and whispered lies.  It will take more than their skill in battle to overcome this growing evil. 

4. The battle to determine the destiny of the world has been fought and lost.  The reptilian races now rule all but the coldest lands.  But the reptiles have started to turn on each other.  The noblest dragons are being lost in a shadow war with the Cult of Alash. The Cult is on the rise, and if it becomes dominant, what fate for the mammal races?  What fate for the world?

For the warm-blooded races the greatest threats are the natural results of overcrowding and the threat of famine.  This is made worse by those who use the crisis to gain power, who use hunger as a club.  Most reptiles view humanoids as monsters, and in some cases they’re correct.

5.  Magic is the same as standard D&D with a few additions.  Cauldron Bay follows the "Psionics is Different" rule with heavy emphasis on different.  The reptile races are utterly without psionics.  This is one of the few trump cards left to the mammals.  

6. In reptile held lands the warm-blooded heroes are surrounded by a grand globe spanning culture populated by lizard races and molded by dragons.  Men are the monsters in this world; they have no place.  Mammals cannot travel openly in this world without a reptilian escort and permission to be there.  

In mammal held lands the Players Handbook races are tattered refugees rebuilding civilization in inhospitable places. Reptilian heroes in this environment meet fear and hostility.  What more have they come to take?

Dragons are not monsters.  While some dragons may be villains, they are intelligent, interesting, integral players on the stage.  You will find dragons in the cities, often in power, not in remote places.  Reptilian civilization in built around them. 



River


----------



## CMonkey (Sep 1, 2002)

Blacksad said:
			
		

> *Breizh*




This one is my favourite so far. (It's on page 2 of the thread if anyone is listening...)

CM.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: commentary*



			
				Vengue said:
			
		

> *
> Eidus…because its better than my setting damnit  and the panatheon is a great idea.
> 
> *




That's the second favorable comment about this setting and, to be honest, I thought my vanished god setting was the much stronger idea. Now I wonder if I should have written up my third idea that I thought was too off the wall...

Thanks Vengue for the positive feedback.

Jay


----------



## absurdum (Sep 1, 2002)

*my brilliant setting*

A world oppressed by a tyrannical regime, wherein a hero must have hope above all else.

Heroes of this world come from all aspects of life, with the most prevalent being the villagers. These are hard working men and women fighting to protect there land, homes and people against invasion and domination. These heroes are bred of strong men and women who worked hard to build everything they have, crafting it all from nothing, and they will not let anyone take it from them. Examples of these heroes include the intrepid fighters and horsemen who refuse to submit to the invaders. They prove themselves as leaders by inspiring feelings of courage and hope in there people, rallying together many villages to form a front against the invaders, even fight against them. They are gifted and powerful sorcerers born with the talent to shape the energies of life and death who form the only defense against the invader's powerful wizards. They are those who venerate the spirits of the land in order to heal the sick and wounded and protect the weak. Heroes exist on the other side of the line but; the heroes from within the regime are a special breed. They go against all they have been taught, the laws they have been told to respect, and moreover they risk everything they have for there beliefs. What all the heroes have in common are that they are courageous people, filled with passion and desire to protect there beliefs, there loved ones and there lives.

The heroes of the land fight to protect there people, not only against the regime but also against the predators of the land and anything else that may harm them. They fight with strength and valor, they win not by fighting all there battles alone, but by leading there people courageously against their enemies. Some of heroes in the regime have formed an underground cabal with the intent of overthrowing those in power. This cabal consists of scholars, rogues, soldiers, and general revolutionaries who want peace and freedom for all. They undermine politics, make key assassinations, rally support against the leaders, and fight out against there oppressors.

The chief treat to the world comes from the tyrannical leaders of the regime, who corrupted what was intended to be a political system that benefited all, into a means in which to further there own selfish desires. Because of this the people of both the land and of the regime become threats to each other. With the people of the regime invading the lands of common folk, and assimilating there people. In retaliation the people of the land fight back against the people of the regime, pillage there cities, and torture their captives. Yet other threats outside this conflict exist, many orc tribes and villages are banding together once again, under the banner of a particularly charismatic leader. The orcs are building their own civilization, and are strengthening there forces getting ready for expansion. Also deep in the dwaven mines the residents have uncovered a sinister force that has the potential to overshadow all the other evils.

When anything dies its life energy leaves its body and dissipates into the atmosphere. This life energy exists everywhere and around everyone, although invisible to most. Those few who have the ability to see this life energy also have the ability to shape it to there will, and they call this process magic. The elves studied this sorcery, and refined it into an art, one in which you did not have to be able to see the life energies to cast magic, just understand them. This alternate way of casting magic is now taught by the regime to all those within it who wish learn the arcane arts, in the great colleges of the arcane.

Things are not as black and white as good and evil; there are only shades of grey. It is not as easy as to say the regime is evil and the people of the land are good. For the regime was created by the elves with good intentions, to culture the humans and form a nation that could stand up against any invader. Even though the leaders have become corrupt and now follow there own agenda most of the people that fight for them believe that they are doing well. The people of the land although fighting for there freedom are still bloodthirsty and savage in there ways. This sense of indifference is one of the key factors in what makes this world unique.


----------



## jakal (Sep 1, 2002)

*ratings rather than a comp*

I think that it would be better to have a simple (or not so simple) rating system for the entries rather that another competition (a _hot or not_for campaign worlds). That way we can rate the ones we read, look at the best rated ones, look at the newest ones and so on. It would also mean it could be kind of an ongoing thing, rather than a one off, if people want to submit new worlds (which would still have to stick to the current format) or change there old ones, they could. It would be much more flexible than just trying to run a popular vote and would also mean you wouldn’t have to read all of them to vote, you just rate how good you think the one you are reading is.


----------



## Kyrion (Sep 1, 2002)

*I posted mine on my weblog*

If you go to http://www.gamersnook.com/blog you'll find mine. I'd appeciate comments there as I'll be able to track them better than in this topic.


----------



## Agnostic Paladin (Sep 1, 2002)

Man, going back and reading this again, I'm really not surprised I didn't get picked. Some pretty distressing writing here...

Aerith

1:	Aerith is a world where warlords and politicians vie for power and influence, drawing heroes and villains alike into their schemes. In the process, adventurers may discover hidden empires, continents new and old, and the one-time rulers of the planet.

2:	While the various old human and halfling kingdoms of central Aerith produce many a knight errant and bored wizard, and the independent towns of the northwest provide all the rugged wilderness warriors that a group may need, there are many other sorts of heroes to be found battling villains and monsters across the continent. With barbarian orcs from the frozen north, ascetic gnome monks from the east, disillusioned lizardfolk hunters far from their swamps to the south, tattooed and pierced elves from beyond the western mountains, and armor-clad berserker dwarves wandering far and wide, there’s usually at least a few interesting visitors in any given community.

3:	Many of these characters spend most of their often short lives fighting and plotting in the name of one power group or another. There are a few that take little interest in which warlord gains control over which village though; they seek instead to discover the secrets of Aerith.

4:	While the nations of Aerith, new and old, good and evil, fight over territory and resources, an ancient dark elven empire, long believed destroyed, is looking toward Aerith as a potential slave supply. Across the oceans, on the other side of the world, the only kingdoms that haven’t fallen completely into dark age barbarism are those that have fallen under the control of ancient vampire lords or hungry demon-controlling illithids. And hidden throughout the world are the one-time masters of the planet – the True Dragons.

5: As all the big-city magic academies teach in the first week, “magic simply is, and as wizards, we shouldn’t try too hard to figure out why it works”. There are a few people on Aerith who know the truth; magic works because the people believe it does. And since most people on Aerith believe that magic requires extensive training, devout prayer, or rare natural ability, those who can wield it are rare indeed.

6:	Aerith is a world of secrets. Some secrets are for the characters to discover, and others are for the players. The biggest secret is one for the players to discover: Aerith is what Earth might have been if magic had existed. With a variety of intelligent races, all with access to magic, science and technology were never conceived of, and the world became a much more crowded place. And once players have figured out the nature of Aerith, the history of the world and the Dragons that once controlled it, and perhaps even the nature of magic, they will find that their characters still have much to learn about the world.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm just happy I can look at my own entry, 2 months later, and still like it. 

My other favorites so far were 

BENEATH THE GRAY

The Chronicles of Pirithia

CABERA: Lands of Law and Chaos

The Anthro/Were/Beast entries looked like they would be fun to play, but they also looked like the classes were race specific (No unicorn rogues, No werewolf paladins, No insect wizards, ect). I like being able to choose odd combinations.

I did find listing class/levels in some of the entries a bit distracting.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 1, 2002)

*uberlame*

1. a world dominated by colonization and rebuilding, where magic and religion struggle against one another to decide the future after a terrible epidemic has forced the settling of a new continent.

2. heroes are those bold enough to settle new lands or search for their original homeland. true heroes are chosen by the church to set off across the great divide in search of home, and a way to restore it.

3. heroes attempt to map and settle new lands, or head out in search of their cultures original home. mounts must be aquired from the fertile plains occupied by the 6 "uncivilized tribes, treaties must be made the humanoids of the new world and the lands surrounding maissen and the desert coast must be explored

4. the theocracy of maissen has led the people to peace and prosperity, at the cost of speedy advances and is threatened by the power hungry mages of the desert coast. one year after landing the newly founded mages guild split from the religious leadership, seeing magic as the only resolution to the challenges of the new world.

5. magic arises from the desires of the populace. those intelligent enough to understand it, or wwith the power of personality to harness it benefit the most from it. in the desert coast wizards are abundant and encouraged, while magic in maissen is rarer and belongs mostly to sorcerers who gaurd their knowledge, keeping it secret for fear of repraisal

6. two hundred and fifty years ago a terrible epidemic struck the homeland while its three princes sailed in dearch of gifts to gain favor with their father. as a lat ditch effort to save their entire culture, these three and their retinues were sent off course by the kings mages and ushered through magical winds to a new world.
 as this world is settled by only a few hundred from the homelands, the world is dominated by halfbreeds. racial purity is used along with religion to subjugate the masses. many adventurer wait in nearly uncharted lands and those who prove themselves through exploration are most likely to be funded and blessed by the church on a quest to find home.
 the new lands are sparsely populated by the standard humanoid races and the 6 "uncivilized" tribes(so named by the new settlers). horses and other domesticated animals are still in short supply, and the major architecture of the world is still being built.
  as the three princes sought a foot hold for civilization an argument erupted amongst them, causing the mage voulkos to stike down his brother kalin. in response, fedspar, the cleric of pelor, cast out voulkos and his retinue, and they went on to found the magocracy of the desert coast which is still stuggling secretly to overthrow the kingdom of the fair fedspar.

     this is one of the drafts at least....just to give a flavor of the submission


----------



## Vicente (Sep 1, 2002)

Congrats to the eleven winners. They sure deserve it.

And another thing: someone knows what has wizards asked to the eleven winners for their 10-pages? Would be nice to know what it is...


----------



## Maraxle (Sep 1, 2002)

This is easily the weakest of my three settings.  I plan to further develop my two stronger settings, so I will not list them here.  I never expected this one to win, but sent it as a flyer, in case they were looking for a new "crossover"-type world, like Ravenloft, where you can just add this to your existing campaign.

Please do not reproduce this in any form without my express written consent.  It is copyrighted.

---

**REMOVED BY AUTHOR**


----------



## KeithBaker (Sep 1, 2002)

*Judges' Challenge*

Frankly, I can only begin to imagine how difficult it was for the judges to make their decisions. Two of my proposals were about a 90% match to Mosiac and The Dream (I'd post them, but, well, you wouldn't see a lot that you haven't seen before). So even if you do get an interesting idea, what do you do if you get five of the same one? Or fifty? I am seeing that first initial pass where they are just sorted into piles -- "Waterworld... post-apocalyptic... dimensional patchwork... anthropomorphic... gritty aquatic mind flayers..." 
"What are you doing tonight, honey?"
"Oh, I have fifty proposals about subterranean kingdoms ruled by reptilian undead I need to review..."

-KB


----------



## Soulmage (Sep 1, 2002)

*Here's mine*

The first rule of writing is write what you know, so I stuck to what I knew.  

Not particularly original, but I wanted to be sure that if I was picked I could follow through with some good ideas.

I wasn't really expecting to win anyway, since my idea isn't too far off a "conventional" world.  But I would have felt bad if I didn't at least stick my hat in.  Here it is:

___________________________________________________

1. Core Ethos Sentence
Dark Empires is a setting of gritty fantasy where adventurers plumb the ruins of ancient civilizations for eldritch secrets and battle the minions of decadent regional warlords who rule the continent in the wake of the collapse of a mighty evil empire.

2. Who are the Heroes?
The PCs! The Githul-badar, (An organization of sorcerer/knights.), The dwarves of Hallowstone Hall, The Knights of the Emerald Crown, Khaz’Rad the Disciple

3. What do they do?
The Githul-badar.  Also known as the Iron Mages of Githul Mountain, this group of sorcerer/knights defends the lands of the Githul Hegemony from the constant influx of outsiders brought to that realm by the Vortex.

The Dwarves of Hallowstone Hall.  Scholars who seek to preserve the accumulated knowledge of the peoples of Soldinor - a world that is sinking once again into decay.  They are defended by the Hammers of Durek, an order of Dwarven paladins who protect the runic libraries of Hallowstone Hall from the evils that lurk in the underdark and the plundering Overmancers of the surface kingdoms.  

The Knights of the Emerald Crown were the elite bodyguards of the Lord of the Emerald Throne, ruler of the Old Kingdom.  When the benevolent Lord of the Emerald Throne was supplanted by the Crimson King, the Knights of the Emerald Crown formed a resistance movement dedicated to restoring power to the Emerald Throne.  After decades of struggle, they successfully engineered the death of the Crimson King, but were unprepared for the chaos that erupted afterward.  The Knights now seek a leader who can find a way to reunite the Old Kingdom under the rule of the Emerald Throne.

Khaz’Rad the Disciple seeks followers to bring new life to the faiths of the benevolent gods of the Old Kingdom.

4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains?
The Overmancers.  Six powerful wizards who were once the minions of the Crimson King, ruler of the Empire.  After the Crimson King was assassinated the Empire dissolved into a civil war that has lasted a hundred years.  During this chaos these wizards, the most powerful and cunning followers of the Crimson King, have carved smaller kingdoms out of the former Empire .  Some of the Overmancers seek to reestablish the Empire under their rule  Others pursue their own arcane research or mysterious agendas.  All are hungry for the knowledge that can be dredged from the ancient ruins of previous civilizations.  The conflicting goals and territorial ambitions of the Overmancers have resulted in a land riven with conflict as the mighty achievements of the Empire slowly fade into dust.

Dunlock the Conqueror. A human warlord who has united the nomadic Uzrik-Natas: barbaric tribesmen from the plains to the South.  Dunlock seeks to sweep away the last vestiges of the Empire that remain in the form of the regional Magocracies ruled by the Overmancers.

The Eternal.  An unknown force that now rules much of the stone deeps (underdark) including the mindflayer and drow societies as well as legions of undead.  Shrouded in mystery, it has eluded the best efforts of the Dwarves of Hallowstone Hall to ascertain its nature.

The Vortex.  A mysterious phenomenon that draws in creatures from other planes and drops them near Githul Mountain in the heart of the Githul Hegemony.  The Vortex traps them on the prime material plane until they can get far enough away from its influence to escape.  Some outsiders choose to stay but are relentlessly hunted by the Githul-badar who have been trying to cleanse their realm of these “planar filth” for a thousand years.

5. The Nature of Magic
Almost unheard of elsewhere, sorcery is common amongst the people of the Githul Hegemony, where centuries of interaction with outsiders have left a magical heritage in their blood.  Wizardry is a common diversion for the idle wealthy in the surface kingdoms, but few have the dedication for a serious pursuit.  Most of those who do join one of the schools of Wizardry sponsored by the Overmancers for developing and indoctrinating new wizards into the status-quo.  Ancient wizards had magic far beyond what is currently known and so adventurers and minions of the Overmancers  are constantly seeking out old ruins to search for forgotten secrets.

6. What’s new?  What’s Different?
Dark Empires is a darker setting than D&D has traditionally been set in.  In this case, the former Empire was a mighty lawful evil bureaucracy.  Brutal but effective, and generally preferable to the decay into which the world has fallen.  Opportunities for both dungeon crawls and political intrigue abound and players will enjoy playing in a morally relative setting where good and evil are not absolutes.


----------



## Abraxas (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, at least this interested the people I game  with 

*EPHEMYR*

1. Ephemyr is a land where the stuff of seven sleeping titans’ dreams, and nightmares, is made real.

2. There are two common forces that cause the inhabitants of Ephemyr to rise up and become heroes.  The majority are heroes of circumstance, responding to any threats to the dreamscape.     Less common are those with a drive to become real.  They wish to be independent and separate from the subconscious forces of the sleeping titans.

3. The majority of heroes defend the dreamscape.  They attempt to maintain a peaceful harmony free from the chaos of nightmares.    Those few that wish to become independent of the titans’ dreams strive to find the key to this transformation.  This quest pits them against the creatures of nightmare that can’t accept the loss of a single target for their fiendish torment. 

4. The dark side of the titans’ collective subconscious threatens the world of Ephemyr. Nightmares are given form to terrorize the dreamscape. Beings that embody baser emotions, such as greed, lust, hate, and envy, arise and try to subjugate the inhabitants.     Discord also arises when the dreaming desires of the titans are at odds.  When the thoughts of two or more titans strive for conflicting ends disturbances in the dreamscape occur.  These disturbances can result in the spontaneous birth of fiendish creatures.    Then there are those who wish to disrupt the dreamscape for their own ends.  Some of the seekers of reality take this path, turning to the power of nightmares in their attempts at transformation.  Others simply exploit the dreamscape for power.

5. Magic infuses the land of Ephemyr; it is the stuff of dreams.  Harnessing magic however, is dangerous.  Everyone knows about the existence and use of magic, but the dangers inherent in its use restrict its abundance.  Divine magic is the result of petitioning the titans themselves through prayer.  Arcane magic is the result of imposing ones will on the dreamscape itself.  Those wielding magic always run the risk of becoming like the nightmares that disrupt the dreamscape.    The motive of a divine caster is always suspect.  When motivated by personal gain divine casters risk disturbing the titans’ slumber.  This can result in the failure of spells, the twisting of the caster’s form, or worse.    Using arcane magic is, in and of itself, a risk.  The very act of imposing their will on the dreamscape makes practitioners of the arcane a disturbance in the dreamscape.  The greater the disturbance the more likely it is to attract the unconscious notice of the titans.  As with divine casters, the titans’ notice can have dire consequences.

6. Ephemyr is a moderately low magic campaign.  Small, enchanted items, such as potions and charms of limited duration, are more or less common.  Magic items of greater power, and disruptive spells, are more limited.  As such, many alternatives to the +3 sword and meteor swarm are implemented to combat this world’s fiends.  Discovering these alternatives require research and interpretation of clues.  For example, the sharpened spade used to bury the body of an Ephemyr vampire can be employed as an effective weapon against that vampire.

    The non-human races are not the elder dying races.  Humans, being creatures similar in likeness to the titans came first.  It was only after centuries of dreaming did dwarves, elves and other non-human races arise.  This changes their outlook on the world.  They are expansionist in nature instead of retreating or trying to maintain a foothold.

    The use of magic has consequences beyond those caused by its immediate effects on the surroundings.  It is not simply fire and forget.
    Ephemyr’s religion is monotheistic.  Even though there are seven slumbering titans, religious teachings describe them as seven aspects of one being.  The titans are not omniscient and their clergy are not restricted by alignment.  This allows for the corruption of priests who must then be discovered by a process other than noticing their loss of spells.

    Dwarves are the prolific race, producing many curious crossbreeds.


----------



## derverdammte (Sep 1, 2002)

Maraxle said:
			
		

> *This is easily the weakest of my three settings.  I plan to further develop my two stronger settings, so I will not list them here.  I never expected this one to win, but sent it as a flyer, in case they were looking for a new "crossover"-type world, like Ravenloft, where you can just add this to your existing campaign.
> 
> Please do not reproduce this in any form without my express written consent.  It is copyrighted.
> 
> ...



(I hope you don't mind me quoting this, in light of your copyright notice)

This is kinda cool.  Is it a world with a watery core beneath the actual surface of the planet?  That part didn't seem totally clear from your description.  I like the idea, though.


----------



## Maraxle (Sep 1, 2002)

derverdammte said:
			
		

> *
> This is kinda cool.  Is it a world with a watery core beneath the actual surface of the planet?  That part didn't seem totally clear from your description.  I like the idea, though. *




Yup, that's the premise.  I clipped a little bit before I posted it, in order to keep a few ideas secret.  But yes, basically a huge earthquake opens up a faultline that exposes the world's watery core.  Enterprising kingdoms send a few expeditions down, and discover that there's an entire "inner world" of sorts, complete with islands, continents, and inhabitants.  Now, kingdoms are racing to explore and lay claim to whatever they find in the Oceans Beneath.  Of course, I'm sure that some of the inhabitants aren't too pleased with this development, and may even have the same idea about the land above.

As for the copyright notice, I just don't want to see it showing up in a book of losing entries without me knowing about it first.  I once produced a shareware game, and was surprised when I found it on some compilation cds that had never bothered to contact me.


----------



## derverdammte (Sep 1, 2002)

Maraxle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yup, that's the premise.  I clipped a little bit before I posted it, in order to keep a few ideas secret.  But yes, basically a huge earthquake opens up a faultline that exposes the world's watery core.  Enterprising kingdoms send a few expeditions down, and discover that there's an entire "inner world" of sorts, complete with islands, continents, and inhabitants.  Now, kingdoms are racing to explore and lay claim to whatever they find in the Oceans Beneath.  Of course, I'm sure that some of the inhabitants aren't too pleased with this development, and may even have the same idea about the land above. *



That's a really interesting idea.  I could definitely see a game about it, although I'd almost rather read about it in a novel.  

In fact, I'm surprised they didn't pick that one, since I could see it as a movie, novel, game, etc.  With the political aspect of it, you could even do a card game.  Nice work!


----------



## Maraxle (Sep 1, 2002)

derverdammte said:
			
		

> *
> That's a really interesting idea.  I could definitely see a game about it, although I'd almost rather read about it in a novel.
> 
> In fact, I'm surprised they didn't pick that one, since I could see it as a movie, novel, game, etc.  With the political aspect of it, you could even do a card game.  Nice work! *




Wow.  Thank you so much.  Your compliments mean a lot to me.  

Maybe I'll enter it in that contest Morrus has been talking about, along with my other two.


----------



## edbonny (Sep 1, 2002)

*Primeval....*

Yet another entry...  high hopes dashed <snif, snif>

Primeval
1 – Core Ethos Statement: A verdant world of natural savagery and sorcery where the age-old dominion of nature is threatened by the dawn of civilization.

2 – Who are the heroes? Each hero respects and reveres all life as evidenced by a personal code of tolerance and honor. This code is shaped and defined by the hero’s society and culture.

3 – What do they do? Thrust into the conflicts of the world, heroes strive by sword, spell and wit to do what is good and right all the while coming to realize that in a changing world what is new may not necessarily be evil. 

4 – Threats. Conflicts. Villains. 
•	Primeval’s conflicts focus on three central themes: the old ways versus the new, wilderness versus civilization, and nature versus the divine.
•	Ceaseless struggles for territory and resources pit forest kingdoms and nomadic tribes against each other and against Primeval’s fledgling city-states.
•	The independent city-states, replete with the trappings of urban life, are a new feature on the Primeval landscape. These powerhouses of arcane, technological, religious, political and social innovation serve as engines of dynamic change and are the cause of anxiety among their woodland neighbors.
•	A deity has recently come to Primeval, becoming this world’s first and only deity. Her followers challenge the godless servants of nature for the soul of Primeval.
•	Primeval is under the watchful stewardship of an ancient druidic order and their ranger-knights who work to maintain a balance in nature. The fractious druids are in disarray over the encroaching cities and their inexplicable deity.
•	The villains of Primeval seethe with unbridled ambition, fear, loathing, rapaciousness, and other destructive qualities. They seize opportunities, connive, and manipulate events to suit their whims regardless of the cost. 
•	Survival is a battle fought daily where throngs of wilderness predators hunt travelers and threaten settled areas.

5 – Nature of Magic: Primeval’s abundance of life energy forms the foundation for all natural magic and was the sole source of magical energy for eons. This hegemony ended recently with the arrival of a deity from whom all divine and arcane magic flows. Magic on Primeval has a ubiquitous presence and its wielders vary by race, culture and profession.

6 – What’s new? What’s different?
•	Primeval is a world swollen with a fantastic life force that not only powers magic but also infuses every living thing. This force, called ‘lifefire,’ empowers flora and fauna in countless ways great and small. 
•	Behold a majestic, wilderness world of lush forests, innumerable lakes, swamps and rivers – all populated with a dizzying diversity of living creatures. Oceans and deserts are notably absent. The planet’s few barren areas are found on the fringes and have slowly begun to spread.
•	Primeval hosts a variety of wild and unique prehistoric beasts, monstrous plants, horrific insects and fey-blooded creatures. There are also strange nations of plant-men, insect-men and animal-men that rival the forest kingdoms of elves and humans in number, ability and achievement. The traditional fantasy races are fascinatingly redefined: savage drow nomads, cannibalistic dwarves, winged gnomes, fierce myconid warriors, and hairless, horned elves. 
•	The Circle of Life: A belief among the forest kingdoms holds that all life has equal value, and that all life and death processes are to be equally respected. Reincarnation of the dead, a central tenet of this philosophy, is a common practice.
•	A Monotheistic World: Where once there were no gods, one now rules alone and unopposed. Her sudden appearance has shocked the world and her presence forever changes the meaning of worship, life and death.
•	Arcane magic is in its infancy, and arcane research in the city-states begins to yield unprecedented results. Primeval has never encountered undead, outsiders, aberrations and constructs… but soon it will.

- Ed Bonny


----------



## tarchon (Sep 1, 2002)

Preamble to my submission:
Don't anybody steal this!  As this thread demonstrates, short descriptions of sketchy ideas are extremely rare and hard to come by, so  respect my creativitay!  Every letter of it is trademarked, copyrighted, classified, trade-secreted, all-rights-reserved, posted-no-hunting, *and* Arcane Marked to protect this valuable intellectual property, so don't mess with it people!

1.  Core Ethos Sentence.   In the Chiasma, the struggle between Dream and Nightmare turns as easily on the shudder of a lidded eye as on the edge of a keen blade.

2.  Who are the heroes?  Among the most noteworthy types:
Marenjacks - Hunters of the manifold manifestations of Nightmare.
Soladers - Crusading knights of the Sun who make the perilous journey to fight in Outreciel.
Dreamhunters - Errant arcanists obsessed with understanding the link between magic and dreams, they have the means to vie with the Nightmare on its own turf.
The Bunting Band - A professional organization, primarily of itinerant bards, peddlers, and tinkers, which secretly seeks to influence collective thought to counter the Nightmare.

3.  What do they do?  The lands of the Chiasma are subject to disruptive manifestations of Nightmare, which can be as overt as an infestation of goblins or as subtle as the spontaneous debasement of the coin of the realm.  Marenjacks make a hobby or even profession of coping with these.  Dreamhunters often accompany Marenjacks so as to study the workings of the Nightmare up close, and they as well have the means to allow their allies to contend with the Nightmare from within a collective dream, the Intercubus.
Many of the sunlit lands worship the Sun, and the greater part of these cooperate loosely to conduct a holy war, known as the Solade, in Outreciel, the natives of which are blamed (wrongly) for the depredations of the Nightmare and (sometimes rightly) for various other misfortunes.

4.  Threats, Conflicts, Villains.  Among the chief threats to peoples of the Chiasma is the Nightmare.  The Nightmare is popularly conceived to be disorder, decay, denial, death: the Adversary.  This is apt in many ways, but the naive notion of the Nightmare as a single sentient entity itself is not quite on the mark.  One only understands the Nightmare when one recognizes that it is the counterpart to mind and thought.  Every dream, idea, thought or intention created in the mind, leaves a sort of void in the unconscious, and that is the Nightmare, by nature opposed to beliefs, desires, dreams, and aspirations.  When thoughts take on a popular collective direction, they naturally tend to engender a massive current of Nightmare in reaction; this tendency often gives the manifestations of Nightmare an eerie semblance of design.  The origin of the Nightmare lies in an ancient conflict forgotten by all but a few of the eldest gods.
A more tangible threat though comes from a place rather than a somewhat abstract force of nature.  The world populated by humans and creatures like them is lit by the life giving Sun, which emanates from the heavenly region known as the Empyrean.  Above the Empyrean, beyond the Sun, is a place known as Outreciel, a land of eternal night lit only by starshine.  Its sky is dominated by the dark star Untungol, which many of the inhabitants worship.  The Sunworld and Outreciel are connected by several isolated and perilous routes, which climb through the jade vault of the sky.  These Viae constitute the strategic foci of the Solades, particularly the immense and often harrowing Via Galactica.  Several less known and far stranger avenues between the worlds are often the focus of hidden but no less intense struggles.

5.  Nature of magic.  All creatures but the simplest touch magic in some way, though only those sorts possessing some faculty of thought understand this.  Only the most disciplined (3E's wizards) or, ironically, least disciplined (3E's sorcerers) of thinking creatures though can shape magic towards some design through their own will.  Magic is quite simply the influence of mind on form, on the shape of those things that are called "real."  However, that portion of mind which is turned towards conscious thought spends its creative potential on the organization of thought itself.  Only the swirling amorphous unconscious has the potential to shape the real directly, without the intermediary of sinew and bone through which conscious thought is constrained to act.

6.  What's new? What's different?  The setting is built around oppositions which give it a fruitful source of action.  The nightmare/reality conflict touches on ideas which have been quite popular in recent speculative fiction (particularly anime and a number of RPG lines) but the world of the Chiasma treats this in a fresh way.


----------



## Ian (Sep 1, 2002)

*The Truth*

Here's mine. I thought I had a pretty good shot with it, but I tend to think that kind of stuff all the time . I'm really interested to hear what other people think of this, so I'd love any comments.

BTW This isn't the exact one I sent in, the final version is on a different computer.

Credits: Ian Freeman & Simon Keeble

--------------

*The Truth*
“For not all true things are the truth… [and] not all true things are to be said to all men.” – Bishop Clement of Alexandria

*Core Ethos Statement. *
The Truth is a world of medieval fantasy, driven by culture shock and magical evolution, that has just seen The Divinity War: 30 years ago, Humanity murdered the Gods.

*Who are the Heroes?*
This is a world of chaos, but not the “Chaos” that one typically finds in fantasy. Rather, it is the true kind of chaos, a chaos that exists in the mind, a chaos that is catalyzed by hundreds of contradictory religions, cultures, superstitions, uncertainties, wars, and lies. The heroes are those who have a chance to change their world, however they can. Whether they wish to profit from the chaos, end it, or simply revel in it, they are inextricably connected to this chaos and cultural mélange.

*What do they do?*
In short, what they will. The heroes are here to shape the world, fundamentally by changing themselves: by coming to understand the world and then using that knowledge. They also have the opportunity to become one of the “touched”, those who perceive the world and their bodies with magic and so rise up as heroes beyond mortal standard. Fundamentally, game play is open-ended.

*Conflict.*
The greatest danger is the chaos, a chaos that could spill over into war or worse. This chaos has been sowed not by a specific individual, but rather by the aftershocks of the Divinity War. The truth is also a threat and a conflict. Because the power of magic is dependent on knowledge of the physical world (see below), the flow of this “scientific” knowledge is of great significance. This leads to the paralysis of technology. The Shapers (powerful, more-or-less benevolent mages) understand science and technology, but cannot give these boons to the general populace for fear of what might be done in the wrong hands, because if everyone is as powerful as a great mage, terrible things would occur. A villain is, fundamentally, someone who opposes or threatens the ideology (because of it’s importance) of the heroes.

*What is Magic?*
There are many different views on how magic works (from simple superstition to more complex systems), but the truth is not to known to many. It is built on fundamentally logical principles, and those principles are driven by the knowledge of the natural world (physics, chemistry, and biology, but very few mages have extensive knowledge). And, one’s power is entirely dependant on knowledge. In short, a mage is a scientist and a scientist is a mage. This let’s us do some very distinctive things: the explanation behind  the paralysis of technology (above), certain elements of evolution (below), and it plays into the idea of the truth. Also, it is important thematically, because this is a world that exists on rational principles and still fell into chaos. If the principles were arbitrary, the effect would be lost. It is not a limitation, but an opportunity to do new things with the magic system and it’s effect on the world. 

*What’s new?*
A unique element to this setting is the idea of superstition vs. truth. In most fantasy stories, what is believed as myth is in fact truth. This is not the case in this setting, because different people believe dozens of contradictory things, most of which are simply wrong. Take the geography of the world, it takes place on 7 different planets, distinct in space (different solar systems entirely). Most people believe that these represent 7 layers of reality, but the truth is something different. These 7 planets are connected by “Shatterways”, which easily enable mass transit and mass communication across the distinct worlds. The setting is also very organic, everything flows logically into everything else. Not only does the geography create many possibilities for mass transit, but it also changes the shape of political units, as the ability to teleport using features of the natural landscape totally redefines the nature of political borders. It a;so creates a caste of people just ripe for adventuring: Landwalkers, those who forgo the shatterways and travel overland in search of natural resources, other cultures, or simply the thrill of the journey. While interesting cultures are not new to fantasy, this setting provides unique opportunities for exploring them. The Divinity War has sent people reeling with moral questions and ramifications, the landscape provides opportunities for many and seclude cultures, and it important that cultures are the central power block.

Evolution. This is a big thing. The mage’s understand evolution, they know that it fills every ecological niche it can, and even they don’t know why it has never produced beings that use the laws of magic as a natural process of their being (the way that life normally uses the laws of physics); in fact, the definition of magical forces are those forces which never exist naturally. In truth, evolution has, but the God’s last great spell (“The Plague of Ash”) is killing them all.

The politics. Nations are ruled by an elite of touched, those who are trained to use magic as another method of perception. Because of the touched, mages are not the uniform rulers of everything (also, the shapers are trying to engineer society to ensure it’s survival once they reveal science to the masses). Everyone believes that the ability to be touched travels through bloodlines, but that is a lie. In truth, the Council of the Touched pretends to determine who is and who is not touched as political leverage.

-----------------------------

Edit: spelling


----------



## Corinth (Sep 1, 2002)

Here's mine.  I threw this together in an afternoon specifically for the search.


Core Ethos Sentence:  Pangea is a world at the beginning of history, where the heroes are enlisted by the God of Light to fight a total war against the villains that seek to subjugate the world forever to the will of the God of Darkness.
Who Are The Heroes?:  The heroes are the lords of the mortal races, their vassals and those that descend from them.  They are the heroes because they are the only ones who have the means, motive and opportunity to do so; everyone else lacks one or more of these things because they’re needed elsewhere to perform vital tasks.
What Do They Do?:  The heroes explore the world, make contact with foreign peoples, protect their peoples from all who endanger them and execute the will of their masters.  They create order out of chaos, literally or otherwise.
Threats, Conflicts, Villains:  The threat to the world comes from one half of a pair of gods, one who—because of weak character—was denied of his inheritance.  He seeks revenge upon the other god and—through him—the creator who made this so; he does this through direct action as well as through minions, recruited and created alike.
Nature of Magic:  Divine magic stems from a connection between a divine being and a mortal in a relationship that is often personal and intimate; there is neither formal worship nor organized religion.  Arcane magic is the realization of a gift imparted by the creator, one where a mortal may impose his will upon the world directly by the sheer force of personality.  Magic use is in its infancy; more complex systems, such as the wizardry of the _Player’s Handbook_, does not exist yet.
What’s New/Different?:  This is a world that is, for all practical purposes, a clean slate.  The kingdoms, monsters, artifacts, epic tales of long ago don’t exist yet; the heroes must carve out the realms, slay the monsters, create the artifacts and record the tales themselves.  It’s The Silmarillion, not The Lord of the Rings; it’s the Rig Veda of Hindu myth, the Antediluvian Age of Judeo-Christian myth, the founding of the Old Republic of the Star Wars saga and the War in Heaven (in whatever form you prefer).  The heroes, great and small, work to impose order upon chaos.

I do not claim originality, but rather I claim that it's never been tried as a commericial entity.  Had I made it to the next round, I'd go on to emphasize the blank slate nature of the setting and how to exploit it for commercial purposes such as having different continuities for different parts of the product- thus creating more than one brand to nurture and develop.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Sep 1, 2002)

All of these ideas are awesome, and it would be nice if there was a publisher willing to have some of us write up a ten page submission on our topics to see what further details we could some up with.  Even if we ended up with only a 60-70 page setting book and then it sold on-line as a pdf campaign setting, I am sure that we would support anyone that was picked for this.  I know I would support any of you able to do this.  

Sure, some ideas are better than others, and its hard to say what Wizards was really looking for, but I know for a fact that if the final winner is a campaign setting that is very very similar to Forgotten Realms or Dragonlance, then I will be a little upset with their decision because there are so many settings like them already.  

Why don't we as a community take a few of these ideas and work together to create some awesome settings?  Perhaps at a website, through emails, whatever it takes to help each other out so we can also truly benefit from this.  If any of you know a lot about publishing, we as a community could do this ourselves.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, here is mine:

------------------------------------

Urbis

1. Core Ethos Sentence: Urbis is a world of towering cities awash in magic, where heroes battle ruthless lords and scheming merchants with magic, weapons, and intrigue to determine the fate of millions.

2. Who are the heroes? Noteworthy heroes are Lord Amrast, the paladin ruler of the city-state of Logos, Roderick Ardan, the head of a very large merchant house, and the Piper, a mysterious pipe-player clad in rags who seems to have been around for centuries.

3. What do they do? Lord Amrast seeks to maintain peace, freedom from tyrannical rule, and prosperity for as many people as possible, and maintains a careful diplomatic web of treaties and alliances, and a powerful military to this end. Roderick Ardan wishes to save people from the worst life-draining effects of magical architecture, and has created a large network of spies and smugglers to rescue people from cities where the rulers get too greedy for magical energy. The Piper seeks to bring down the magical architecture of tyrants. For this, he uses a variety of disguises to sow confusion and chaos in the city to distract the city’s guards and make the wealthy and powerful distrust and attack each other until the city is in such disarray that the rulers can only watch as the Piper plays his pipe and uses the very magical energy that the architecture has gathered to destroy it.

4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains: The League of Armach is a military aggressive and strongly expansionist alliance of city-states bent on conquest. Last Rest is a city-state ruled by the undead, which uses magical architecture to suck the life force of its inhabitants and create vast amounts of necromantic energy. Its agents constantly roam the world to kidnap people and bring them to the city to fuel its hunger for life force. Shaprat, the Last City is an otherworldly metropolis that seeks to draw people, buildings, and even entire quarters of cities in the Material Plane into itself. Most people who visit this city are never seen again. Its aims are unknown, but it is worshipped by a large cult with adherents in most cities, which follow it in exchange for magical powers and hold rites to make it easier for the city to connect to the material world.

5. Nature of magic: Magic flows from the very soul of every living being, expressed as its force of personality (Charisma). Sorcerers and bards have learned to tap into this energy freely and spontaneously. Wizards know how to use their personal energies with increasing efficiency, allowing for spectacular effects thanks to long preparations. Clerics and druids tap into the life force of their patron deities and spirits. Magic is relatively common - almost everyone has seen someone work magic at some point in their lives, and most cities have schools for magic.
	One type of magic that has shaped the setting like no other is magical architecture. When buildings and monuments are placed at the right spots, and built in the right ways, people who control certain nexus points can draw upon the life force of everyone who lives nearby and control vast amounts of magical energy, depending on how closely the buildings are created and placed according to the mystics’ advice, and on how much life energy the controller is willing to draw upon - from a slight drain that is hardly noticed and soon regenerated, to one that will leave the inhabitants apathetic and weak-willed, to an overpowering one that will cause every living being to die within a few years. Almost all new cities are built according to magical principles to allow this, and many older cities have been significantly altered for the same reasons.

6. What’s new? What’s different? Most traditional fantasy settings with a medieval technology base have only a few cities, and most of those only have small populations. The land they hold, and not the cities define the power of feudal rulers.
	In Urbis, the situation is different - the magical power available to those who control cities built according to magical principles caused most rulers to create cities that are as large as possible, once the principles themselves were understood. Migration to the cities was encouraged, as it increased the magical power available to the ruler, and the countryside was only interesting as a source of food and raw materials. The end result is a large number of huge city-states dotting the landscape which are often continually rebuilt to focus magic more efficiently, with powerful rulers backed by strong magic, wealthy merchants trying to profit in any way they can, and a large underclass which is often only respected as a source of cheap labor and magical energy. The countryside is treated protectorates divided up between the various cities and exploited as much as possible to fill the needs of the cities, while the overgrown ruins of older settlements that weren’t build “the right way” give a silent testament to the past, only to be disturbed by the occasional treasure-hunter.


-------------------------------------------------------

OK, proposal over. I've had two design goals with this:

1.) Cities. Many fantasy cities have huge cities, but they often don't have a good reason for them. Huge cities existed in our history (Rome, many Chinese cities), so they are possible with a medieval technology base. Even more so when you are throwing magic into the mix.

And the whole concept of "gathering life force for magic" gives me an excuse to have really large cities in a fantasy setting. I am talking about populations counted in the millions.

Why such cities? Because cities are <i>cool</i>. I've been primarily inspired by certain Belgian artists like Schuiten and his "Obscure Cities", plus some real-world reading about the undergrounds of Rome and Moscow. But "urban fantasy" is a versatile genre, and offers many possibilities.

2.) Creating a setting in which the D&D rules actually make _sense_. This isn't readily apparent from the proposal, but I was planning to work out all the ramifications of things like commonly-available ressurrection spells, zombie sklave labour, and so on. And my "default assumption" for all the monsters from the MM was: "All of them exist in this world. Now how can I make it interesting - and yet make it fit together?" The Destrachan and the Yrthak, two monsters with sonic powers, originally came from another planet in the same solar system until some mages teleported them in. The same goes for several other non-outsider critters that are _too_ weird to have evolved naturally on an Earthlike world...

I've put a lot of thought into this since I first submitted my proposal, and I will continue to do so. Not because of any hopes of seeing this setting published, but mostly becaus I am currently writing a Neverwinter Nights module that takes place in that setting. And perhaps I will use it as a game world for my group one day as well...


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Sep 1, 2002)

EarthsShadow said:
			
		

> *
> Why don't we as a community take a few of these ideas and work together to create some awesome settings?  Perhaps at a website, through emails, whatever it takes to help each other out so we can also truly benefit from this.  If any of you know a lot about publishing, we as a community could do this ourselves. *




Well, if anyone is interested in developing my ideas further (see my previous post), I'm game. Though I'll have to admit I know jack about setting up discussion boards or mailing lists...

On the other hand (though I must stress I'm not promising anything yet), it looks like I'll soon be able to get some completely ads-free webspace, and maybe I could set something up for a few (!) settings. Email me if you are interested...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 2, 2002)

*Luna Fidelis*

*1. Core Ethos Sentence*
_Luna Fidelis_ is a world of restless spirits, where death is but an inconvenience for the strong-willed.

*2. Who are the heroes?*
There are those who have strong ties between body and soul, who do not fear losing their identity to a Revenant, and who seek to make the world safer for those less fortunate.

There are those who have been greatly wronged, who have seen their loved ones become strangers, and who seek revenge.

And there are those whose calling to combat evil is powerful enough to transcend death, who Return to continue the fight in the borrowed bodies of allies sympathetic to their cause.

*3. What do they do?*
Great evil endures.  But its power to harm is limited by the resources it can gather, and the consolidation of those resources can take years.  Decades.  Centuries.

Great heroes oppose great evil.  Killing a Revenant’s body, or forcing its spirit to flee; scattering its followers; destroying its power base; in these ways, great heroes frustrate the plans and ambitions of the worst of the Returned evildoers.

Lesser evils abound, and it is the unfortunate nature of man that most spirits are ultimately selfish.  There is always need for a hero to free the possessed of their uninvited guests.

By their own code, those who Return to aid in the struggle against evil must tread lightly upon their hosts, preferring to advise rather than control.  Life is addictive, and it is all too easy for them to become what they despise.

*4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains*
The strongest spirits of evil men and women throughout history have returned countless times, stealing the bodies of unfortunates with loosely-bound souls.  Too often, the Return of such an individual heralds dark times.

Such events are comparatively rare, however.  The common man is less concerned with evil overlords than with the possibility that he or one of his folk might be possessed by a “garden-variety” spirit; one of the frightening number of strong-willed, selfish deceased floating about.

*5. Nature of magic*
Magic is intimately tied to the free spirits that exist everywhere - generally those too weak or too principled to Return.  

Spellcasters have one or more affiliate (or captive) souls ‘in tow’, whose spiritual energies power their workings, and who may lend their advice and experience when called upon.  

Items are imbued with magic by binding a spirit, temporarily or permanently.  For minor items, this is a simple process.  The more powerful the item, the stronger the spirit required, and the greater the sense of identity it retains.  Pleas, bargains, coercion, or force may be required to bind a strong soul into an item.

*6. What’s new?  What’s different?*
_Luna Fidelis_ is named for the Faithful Moon, which hangs forever fixed above the city Temm.  The same archmage who froze the moon in place thousands of years ago weakened the bonds between the Prime Material Plane and the Outer Planes.  Without the proper guidance, the souls of the deceased are now unable to find their final resting place, and linger instead in the realm of the living.  The problems occur when they try to come back...

-Hyp.


----------



## Arcane (Sep 2, 2002)

Maraxle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yup, that's the premise.  I clipped a little bit before I posted it, in order to keep a few ideas secret.  But yes, basically a huge earthquake opens up a faultline that exposes the world's watery core.  Enterprising kingdoms send a few expeditions down, and discover that there's an entire "inner world" of sorts, complete with islands, continents, and inhabitants.  Now, kingdoms are racing to explore and lay claim to whatever they find in the Oceans Beneath.  Of course, I'm sure that some of the inhabitants aren't too pleased with this development, and may even have the same idea about the land above.
> 
> As for the copyright notice, I just don't want to see it showing up in a book of losing entries without me knowing about it first.  I once produced a shareware game, and was surprised when I found it on some compilation cds that had never bothered to contact me. *




Lots of great idea's, actually Maraxle's inner sea idea was somewhat similar to my Ash Sea as seen in the proposal below. Can't imagine how hard it must have been for the judges.

Here's mine(which looks pitifully inadequate now) - 

<b>ACHEROS</b>

<b>Core Ethos</b>

ACHEROS is a world of dark fantasy where political intrigue and religious conflict, amongst the god’s and their followers, is rife.

<b>Who are the Heroes?</b>

The heroes of ACHEROS are those people who become involved in the shaping of the religious conflicts that plague this world. 

<b>What do they do?</b>

The heroes of this world are mostly interested in the advancement of their diety. Some of these heroes will go to horrific lengths to achieve the goals of their deities, including forsaking the cultures they were raised within.

<b>Threats, Conflicts and Villains.</b>

The main threat in this world comes from the constant warring between religious factions and the political maneuvering that surrounds them. One of the god’s in particular, Dyeron, has intentions that surpass all previous atrocities. His avatar and representative on ACHEROS, Arien Angelbane, is the tool that will further Dyeron’s goals… but Arien has secrets of his own.

<b>Nature of Magic</b>

Magic is rife in ACHEROS. Mostly clerical in nature there are also several unique spell crafters within the other races of ACHEROS.

-	The Ashrunn, nomadic tribes of the Ash Sea, have several unique magical properties, the most important being the development of a Hive Mind. 
-	The Damu, flightless birdmen, are well versed in the art’s of illusion and are often considered the great entertainers of ACHEROS. 
-	The Dwarven race has developed a deep affinity with the Earth and is able to bend much of nature to its cause. 
-	The savage Elven Tribes have their own magic-users who are extremely chaotic in nature, unable to control the raw energies they harness.  
-	The Human’s of ACHEROS mostly find their magical potential through the clerical orders and boon’s from their chosen god.

<b>What’s new? What’s different?</b>

ACHEROS has several key points that set it apart from previous settings.
-	Some interesting and new races alongside new takes on old favourites.
-	An intriguing social and political setting that provides many avenues for differing types of adventure.
-	Some unique geographical features that will provide access to exciting new types of exploration and adventuring.


----------



## Irysangel (Sep 2, 2002)

*Hey, is it just me....*

Or are there quite a few suggestions about a 'dream' type campaign?

It's an area I never thought of looking into before.  Kinda like Nightmare on Elm Street meets Mazes and Monsters....

Cool!


----------



## Rune (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Hey, is it just me....*



			
				Irysangel said:
			
		

> *Or are there quite a few suggestions about a 'dream' type campaign?
> 
> It's an area I never thought of looking into before.  Kinda like Nightmare on Elm Street meets Mazes and Monsters....
> 
> Cool! *




The idea of dream settings is not uncommon (I'm working on Jaldaen's Nevermore, right now, for instance), but usually they look at dreams from the outside in.  That is, characters can enter dreams and they can leave them.  What sets The Dream appart is that characters do not enter or leave _ever_-- they are part of The Dream.  That is to say that the setting is a look at dreams from the inside out.  You don't see the game from Alice's perspective-- you see it from the Cheshire Cat's perspective, instead.  Naturally, this is a very cerebrial setting to run-- and quite challenging; it was certainly not what WotC was looking for.  I knew this, but had to enter anyway.

For more information on The Dream, I direct you to either of my two story hours set within it,

 The Runic Storyhour: An Oriental Adventure in The Dream 

 Another Runic Story Hour: Kingdoms of Kalamar in The Dream


----------



## Eosin the Red (Sep 2, 2002)

> P.S. I have trademarks on the name so please don't use it...




I have been using the name for years. The Namean Islands, the main one is Namea. I believe it is a historical reference correct?

And yes, it is also in my setting.

It is not all that amazing that many names are similar since we all draw from the same sources. My world has been called Cerillia since the early 80's imagine my shock when TSR published Birthright.


----------



## Rand Holindale (Sep 2, 2002)

*It was worth a shot, wasn't it?*

This is my first post and I just wanted to congratulate those that are moving on in the 'contest'.  

I also think everyone that submitted a proposal should be proud of themselves for taking a chance.  I did and although I was not chosen, the opportunity did cause me to focus more on my ideas and perhaps got that novel going in the right direction!  

I've enjoyed reading the settings that have been posted.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Sep 2, 2002)

> Preamble to my submission:
> Don't anybody steal this! As this thread demonstrates, short descriptions of sketchy ideas are extremely rare and hard to come by, so respect my creativitay! Every letter of it is trademarked, copyrighted, classified, trade-secreted, all-rights-reserved, posted-no-hunting, and Arcane Marked to protect this valuable intellectual property, so don't mess with it people!





Thank you!!!


----------



## Dormian (Sep 2, 2002)

1.	Warstone is a world where the varying races have formed an alliance that uses a Council of the combined Races that tries to alleviate the political turmoil’s of the world.

2.	The heroes of Warstone come from the varying races that make up the Council.  The heroes either work for the advancement of their race, the desires of the Council, their own needs or the needs of their comrades.  A hero can be the kobold diplomat who negotiated a peaceful settlement to an impending war or the human wizard who destroyed the dragon that was attacking the goblin homesteads.

3.	Beyond the normal goals of the individual (Wealth, Power, & Fame) the heroes’ objective is to alleviate the turmoil that keeps the Council’s uneasy balance of power from dissolving.  The means by which the hero accomplishes these goals is through good old fashion heroics, subterfuge, deceit, diplomacy, and sometimes warfare.

4.	Based on the mindset of the individual; Villains come from every walk of race and alignment.  The single largest threat to the campaign would be the collapse of the Council as that all races evil and good have found some level of prosperity under the joined rule.  The necromancer trying to crush all living creatures that won’t bow to his rule and the fanatical paladin Hell bent to destroy all evil are equally dangerous to the Council.

5.	The gods grant all magic.  When a spell is invoked the accompanying God is called upon, the proper offering is made and the power is released.  Not all spell casters are clerics but to cast a spell the proper invocation is required which includes calling upon the God that holds reign over the spell’s domain.  A spell caster calling on several different gods to invoke the desired spells is the norm. All races and individuals with the desire to cast magic can do so.

6.	The Council is made up of humans, demi-humans, and most of the humanoid races (orcs, goblins, kobolds, etc.) not all races belong to the Council i.e. Drow.  The Council while allowing the Races to govern themselves in their homelands sets down the rules in which the Campaign is governed as a whole.  Since the Council was formed some of the races have adapted quickly to the joined rule.  Orcs have found a purpose for their existence and uphold the laws of the Council with a savage honor.  Other races have also found their niche in the system.  Races that normally could not adventure together are now battling foes side by side.  This setting while providing the normal fantasy campaign background and adventures also provides a rich and in-depth political backdrop in which a campaign could be played for years.


----------



## KeithBaker (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hey, is it just me....*



			
				Rune said:
			
		

> *
> The idea of dream settings is not uncommon (I'm working on Jaldaen's Nevermore, right now, for instance), but usually they look at dreams from the outside in.  That is, characters can enter dreams and they can leave them.  What sets The Dream appart is that characters do not enter or leave ever-- they are part of The Dream.
> *




I actually did some work on "outside in" dream adventuring in Atlas Games' _Occult Lore_ -- but my submission was also an inside out approach, although with the caveat that the characters could be drawn in from our normal world... Just to put in the intro:

_What if the next time you went to sleep, you couldn't wake up? What if you found yourself trapped in a world built from the dreams of men, monsters, and long-forgotten gods – a world where literally anything was possible?_ 

... Again, a slightly different approach from The Dream... but nonetheless, you can see the kind of challenges facing the judges. Even if you submitted an extremely nifty, original, and well-written idea, it's always possible that someone else submitted a virtually identical idea and just happened to be 1% more original or well-written than you. Just how many plots ARE there? When you factor that into 11,000, well, it seems like a nightmare for the judges...

-KB


----------



## AmerginLiath (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the nod, Maverick 

I've yet to fully read ALL of the submissions posted (I've read all the commenting, but I've only skimed some of the latter ones so far -- lots to go through in so little time!), but I love the ideas!

I've been working further on Cabera since I submitted and have done mapwork and mythology as well. I'd love if there was a forum for a longer format -- I like the notion of working up 10-page things of our own, as a sort of Netbook of Worlds...


----------



## Corinth (Sep 2, 2002)

I'd just like to publicly thank Morrus for putting up a section for those of us who agreed to display our one-page submissions.


----------



## KeithBaker (Sep 2, 2002)

*In the interests of posting something...*

My dream and patchwork world proposals don't really have anything to add over those that have gone before, but in the interests of posting SOMETHING, here's one of my others. It's a pretty basic light-vs-darkness thing and most of the more interesting ideas have turned up in other proposals, but here it is nonetheless.

-KB

-----------------------------------------------

_The Long Night has begun again…_ 
* 
Nightfall 
*
*Core Ethos Statement*
As their world enters five hundred years of darkness, the heroes must battle panic and the rising forces of evil to find a way to preserve the light through the Long Night.   

*Who Are the Heroes?* 
The world of Eos is a place of eternal sunlight. Ancient myths speak of a battle between the gods of light and shadow, and a truce that would cause Eos to pass between their domains. These tales speak of a time when the sun did not brighten the sky. For centuries, these tales have been dismissed as nonsense – until now.  After five hundred years of peace and prosperity, the Long Night has finally come again. There were a few who the disaster coming. The elders of the isolated Solonar Elves saw the Last Dawn with their own eyes and recognized the signs of nightfall, while the astronomers of the Crescent saw the signs in the heavens. But most of the people of Eos have never known darkness, and panic has gripped the world. The Marble Republic has collapsed into chaos and disarray, while the Lords of Khesh have decided that the only way they can maintain their crops is to water the fields with the blood of their enemies. And with the returning power of darkness, ancient evils have begun to emerge from deep caverns below the earth. Now a band of heroes who have been touched by the power of the light must rise to stem this tide – to restore order, to protect the innocent, and to find a way to survive the Long Night.  

*What Do They Do?* 
The world of Nightfall is filled with danger and mystery. Civilizations are collapsing or turning on each other. The power of the dark gods is growing, and ancient monsters and forgotten races are emerging from the depths of the earth to claim a place on the surface. Players who are only interested in looking out for themselves can simply explore the changing world, seeking out the hidden treasures of the dark gods and exploring the ancient catacombs. Other challenges lie in store for those players who wish to take part in the larger story arc. These heroes can be lightbearers – living vessels for the last remaining power of the gods of Light. They have the power to bring light to the darkness, and to preserve civilization. But to unlock the secrets of this power, they must learn the true nature of the Long Night itself, and this will require a perilous journey across the darkened lands. Along the way, they must overcome shadowy demigods and their mortal servants, who desperately seek to destroy the lightbearers before they gain access to their full powers. Of course, heroes don't have to be lightbearers; they may be members of one of the forgotten races, or even beings touched by darkness who have nonetheless decided to fight on the side of the Sun. 

*Threats, Conflicts, and Villains* 
There are a number of different threats in Nightfall. First there are the people who have been driven mad with terror by the arrival of the great darkness. Many countries consider this to be a sign of the end of the world, and new religions and cults are springing up across Eos. The people of Khesh have turned to the worship of the Bloody Moon, while the Marble Republic has been shattered by insanity. The Shakorakin dwarves are preparing for a final battle against all other species. Characters who cross such areas will have to find a way to calm the terror of the night – or do battle with those who fear it. 

Next there are the creatures that have been trapped below the earth for centuries. Some are ravenous beasts desperate to indulge centuries of hunger. Others are forgotten civilizations or ancient beings of tremendous power – creatures who may not be hostile if approached carefully, but who nonetheless believe it is their time to inherit the surface world. 

Last and most deadly are the forces of the Gods of Darkness – the Emissaries of Night. These beings include powerful spirits and mortals who have been corrupted by the promise of power. Living conduits to the power of the night, these beings are the most dangerous opponents the heroes will face.   

*Nature of Magic* 
Only a few of the civilizations of Eos are adept at the use of magic. The Solonar Elves are the greatest practitioners of the art of wizardry, while the Priests of Kalain are renowned across the world for their piety and power. But to most of the people of Eos, Kalain and the Solonar are myths and legends. Ultimately, all magic is derived from either Light or Darkness. Wizards tap directly into these primal forces and shape them into spells; the nature of the force affects what can be done with it. Priests call upon the gods – sentient beings of pure light and shadow – and act as conduits for their power. With the fall of night, the power of the Light is fading while that of Darkness is growing. Shadow priests can channel tremendous forces, while the prayers of the priests of the Sun go unheard. Wizards can still perform feats of magic, but it is becoming more difficult and dangerous to try to reach the light. This is one of the greatest gifts of the heroes. As lightbearers, they have the ability to reach the hidden forces of Light, to continue to use its gifts even in the dark of night.  

*What's New? What's Different?*
Nightfall is a very dark setting. It is a realm in the grip of a force that cannot be fought directly; its inhabitants believe that the end of the world is inevitable. In addition to fighting monsters and solving ancient mysteries, players must deal with this terror and with the other consequences of the Long Night – a challenge that will require military force, diplomatic skill, and plain common sense. Needless to say, this is not a battle that can be won; there will be five hundred years of darkness, so the story will not come to an end. But the players may be able to return order to a part of the world – to create a stronghold of reason within an ocean of terror. Tied to this is the fact that, as lightbearers or channels of darkness, the players have a unique role in the world. Even if there are NPCs who are more powerful or more knowledgeable, only the players have the primal connections that can alter the fate of Eos.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Sep 2, 2002)

Adding to the great big heap of settings:


*The Mabinogin* 
_A Tale of Heroes_

*Core Ethos:  *In a biblical fall from grace, death has been made incarnate and is opposed only by those who are brave enough to dream of a return to Eden.

*Who are the heroes: * The heroes of the Mabinogin are the men and women who, by chance or fate, understand the peril that faces the world and are brave enough to oppose it. They come from all places and walks of life.

*What do they do: * The heroes take command of their destiny. They walk the middle path, trying to oppose evil without becoming pawns of the immortals. The Heroes are more successful if proactive rather than reactive, so they frequently bring the fight to the enemy. 

*Threats: * The primary threat is the Ullwrathi or undead. Death has been brought into the world by the immortal Dheymos. Driven by pride, he broke the Edict and summoned the king from beyond the grave. What returned was not the king, but the great enemy himself. Like a plague, the Ullwrathi have spread across the land seeking to destroy for their master.
A secondary threat comes from the immortals. Their fight for survival has led them to become callous to the sacrifices they demand. While they fight against the Great Enemy, their success may be as costly for men as their failure.
A tertiary threat is in men who seek individual gain, unwilling to sacrifice comfort or power for a greater cause. These men no longer believe in the bogeymen of their ancestors. 

*Nature of magic:  *The immortals exposed humanity to the Muldedge, a crystal that contains the essence of magic. During one of the great battles of the past, the Muldedge was over-tapped and shattered. Mortal men who are exposed to the crystal(s) while in the womb become attuned to the use of magic. These crystals form the core ingredient for magic items.
Sorcerers all have some ancestry with the immortals. Their semi-divine nature allows them to tap into magic without the training and study needed by Wizards.

*What’s new:  *A fractionalized but monolithic evil looms as an ever-present threat to life as it is known. Opposing the Great Enemy are the immortals. They take an active, if subtle, hand in manipulating mankind to face the enemy that they cannot defeat. They are not nebulous, omnipotent deities. They are powerful but flawed beings that walk the planet, willing to pay any price for survival. Their half-breed children live among men, neither as great as their immortal parents nor as free as the mortal. Finally, the players may pursue the dream of a return to paradise and the defeat of evil. However, realization of a dream is rarely what is imagined when starting the journey. 
___________________________________________________

There you go.


----------



## anarchy (Sep 2, 2002)

*Random Encounters (not a dating service)*

Hello.  I've had great fun coming here the last couple of months and am now making my first post.  Here is my setting:

The Monsters are loose... 

Random Encounters 


1.	Core Ethos Sentence. 

I propose a world of sword-and-sorcery adventure where heroes battle monsters--lots of monsters--with anything they can.

2.	Who are the heroes?

The initial heroes are adventurers in the purest gaming sense.  The realm has been stable for a long time and there are few frontiers left.  Monsters start breaking their ancient bonds deep in the earth, revealing catacombs filled with treasure and strange artifacts.  Some look at these incursions as an opportunity and a welcome change from a world that has become too tame.

With this threat comes professional monster hunters and protectors as well as historians, archeologists and--as always--more adventurers.  There are even those who feel the monsters should be protected:  creature conservationists.

3.	What do they do?

The first objectives are survival and protection and monster hunters are hired and town-guards established.   The cause of the incursions must be sought, and the larger backstory revealed.

4.	Threats, Conflicts, Villains.

Monster attacks are the main threat to the realm, giving a new sense to the term “random encounters.”  Most of the monsters are animalistic, but more intelligent, evil monsters and even villainous races could be revealed as well.  With the wealth and magical artifacts available in the catacombs, the balance of power will change and people will naturally come into conflict with each other.

5.	Nature of magic. 

There are lots of wizards, though few of them have faced threats before and are unprepared to deal with the influx of monsters.  Forgotten spells may sometimes be uncovered in the catacombs, as well as ancient artifacts and magic weapons and equipment.

6.	What’s new? What’s different?

This premise allows for everything old to feel new again.  The existing setting is a well-explored world with lots of infrastructure and culturally distinct political unions, which holds many stories.  Add to this the monsters and the catacombs containing relics from a more savage age and the potential exists to tell nearly any story germane to a medieval fantasy setting.


----------



## Arsene Vulpin (Sep 2, 2002)

*Here is my own loser yarn*

Guess It wasn't such a good Idea after all ....  ;°)

BTW, If anyone came with an idea similar to this, and is interrested in a merged work, for publishing as a campaign site, or even try out another publisher, I'd be happy to receive an email (you can find mine in my description...)

If the following really pukes, feel free to tell it also !!!

OBLIVION BLIGHTS

1.	Core Ethos Sentence 
OBLIVION BLIGHTS is an epic fantasy setting where tragic heroes fight desperate battles and undertake mystic initiation to unravel the dangerously loose threads of the entangled fabrics of Lore and Factuality…where it should. 

2.	Who are the heroes? 
The heroes of OBLIVION BLIGHTS take part in the affairs of the world : they are rebel leaders, philosophers, or dutiful servants of clerical or lay authorities. Some may, possibly unbeknownst to them, be agents of reincarnated past powers (see below). A battle-hardened ork fighter, pondering over the sense behind War; a young human initiate blessed by one past, evil deity, wavering between breaking free or keeping the power of miracles; a gallant elven paladin, defender of the Ideal of one of the three great ecumenical nations, the grandeur of which is fading before its unearthed history; are all good examples of the  epic, reflective and tragedy-bound characters to expect in the Core Campaign. As it is designed to span over a century, it will introduce children or disciples of some heroes, retired or slain, and new recruits who will pursue the quest for their heroic sires.

3.	What do they do?
Many heroes in OBLIVION BLIGHTS will raise for the cause of their gods, culture, or nation, against other threatening nations, or mythical beasts thought past. In the Core Campaign, heroes will initiate gradually to the sore mystical threat behind all, and will eventually form a Cabal, the patrons, members and driving purpose of which will change during the various Acts. With increased Wisdom, they will challenge greater foes, and find often tragic solutions on an epic scale, thus gaining heroic status and returning hope to their peers. Until, they are old and wise enough to fix the cosmic calamity itself, and must choose by themselves if and when to use it, and what to preserve beyond the other Age… 

4.	Threats, Conflicts, Villains  
When Nations, Philosophies, and Gods struggle, the statu quo is maintained through an Historical Age, until, upon a conjunction of Ecliptic Planes, victors rule over the Factual, and the defeated remain only on the Mystical. This is how all things we know are revealed, change, or are forsaken to legends or utter oblivion. At the climax of the previous Age, the proud defeated Ashems found a way to endure silently through the present Œcumenical Age by messianic teaching, tampering with the Mystical Plane. A few decades ago, all of a sudden, the ecumenical tutelary victor of the Ashem burned out and collapsed, causing a great Void in Factuality. Because of the Tampering and the Void, a forced bogus conjunction occurred. So, along with Ashem Myths, Past Divinities, Mythic Monsters, Nations, and Philosophies, to some extent forgotten, started to haunt back the Astral, Shadow and Material planes, on various time and under diverse forms, according to their nature and power, sharing only Oblivion Blights: mystical wounds caused to one only remaining in the Mystic Plane, nearing Oblivion, which they bear and pass on. 
Beyond the unavoidable struggles among factual and reborn Powers, mythic or mortal, monstrous or divine, gaining magnitude on par with the gradual invasion (during the Core Campaign), Good (Past potent philosophies lost are recovered, ancient arts also) and Bad altogether arise. People come to feel disillusioned about their world, as many once more proud nations discover a not so glorious past built upon victims, good philosophies unjustly debased, which now all claim vengeance, until everything seems equal to anything and mortal races slowly loose their sense of purpose in History…

5.	Nature of magic 
In OBLIVION BLIGHTS, Factuality (material or supernatural) is represented by two planes almost identical to the Core Astral and Material Planes, whereas all Thoughts, all Belief or Knowledge, divine or mortal, past or present, indeed exist on the transitive Mystical Plane. As the astral traveller journeys through the Divine or Essential Planes, the mystic wanderer reaches the Realms of Lore, Beliefs, Legends, Memories, Dreams, and even individual Mind-Realms. The Astral, Mystical, and Material Planes are the three coterminous Ecliptic Wheels of a Cosmic Astrolabe, the physics of which allows for conjunctions, precessions, attraction of sub-planes, and creation of bridges between them. The very narrow and elusive coexistent plane to all three is called “Truth”. These are the workings upon which Historical Ages described above are set, the representation of how Ideas and Facts meet and part. But also, the way bridges are created between the Ecliptic Planes, and the arts of travelling, predicting, creating or exploiting them weave Magic. Writing is a potent way to bind thoughts into the material world, even beyond conjunctions; composed properly, texts form Bridges, that Ancient Powers once used to create and rule the World, the remnants of which scarce Wizards compile and decipher. Few Clerics mystically venture far enough on their Canon Realm to reach their God’s Plane to work actual miracles. A Psion Mind-Realm is born so close to the common axes between the Ecliptic Planes, that it exists on all three. Similarly grounded explanations, yet subtly different, exist for the magic of Paladin, Bards, Druids, Rangers, and Sorcerers (or even Shamen and Monks).
Due to the dramatic events described above, abundance of magical powers is variable, on par with the advancement of the Core Campaign, being quite scarce at the beginning, to eventually become cyclically common, and perhaps widespread.

6.	What’s new? What’s different? 
OBLIVION BLIGHTS explores in depth the many Political, Religious, and Racial templates of D&D, up to and beyond the new expanded possibilities of 3rdEd. and focuses on how the diverse cultures and pantheons evolve and relate. Though strongly themed by its main spectral threat, it allows for infinite different plots, monsters, and challenges, from the Core Rules, or with new variations or creations. As the calamity is Neutral in essence, OBLIVION BLIGHTS emphasizes Tragedy, by forcing characters to ponder on what to save or forsake, including themselves, and the Quest for Wisdom, keeping it elusive and relative. The possibility to triumph over Dire challenges, so essential in fantasy, remains but becomes a challenge in itself. All of this should allow veteran gamers to find a Classic feel, yet it proposes them and to newcomers alike a new way to advance the game form fantasy roleplay to mythic campaign.


----------



## Chacal (Sep 2, 2002)

Corinth said:
			
		

> *I'd just like to publicly thank Morrus for putting up a section for those of us who agreed to display our one-page submissions. *




Yes it's a great Idea but I'm not fond of its implementation. Why docs and rtfs instead of html ?

It can't be viewed online directly (text or html would have been), and it's (almost) restricted to Windows users.
 I know, most enworlders use windows, but why not use the appropriate format for online documents ?


It would have been simpler to be able to see them just with a click. 

Anyway, Big Thanks to all who shared their work !

Chacal


----------



## Mirth (Sep 2, 2002)

Chacal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes it's a great Idea but I'm not fond of its implementation. Why docs and rtfs instead of html ?
> 
> ...




Chacal,

I'm in total agreement. I've received a tiny amount of positive feedback in this thread and I'm super-excited to join the process, BUT I own a Mac. So where does that leave me? I'm working on an answer...

.doc & .rtf = .SUX

Jay


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Sep 2, 2002)

1.	Core Ethos Sentence.

Tova, a world where the growing power of mortals has forced the heavens to turn against them.

2.	Who are the heroes?

Hero is a relative term on Tova. The gods have covertly created artifacts that power different mortals organizations, known as Cabals. These Cabals openly war for dominance over the others, and heroes and villains alike can be found within most. Their power cowers the scattered city-states, and many young men and women flock to the Cabals to make a difference in the world. Others organize to resist all of the Cabals. 

3.	What do they do?

The gods manipulated the cabals to be polar opposites of each other. While the members do not know of the artifacts origins, they do know each Cabal has one. They also know that when a Cabal has captured another’s artifact, that organization loses any and all powers until the artifact has been recovered. Heroes who identify with one of the Cabal’s goals will find themselves fighting their enemy Cabal while being dragged into the wars between other Cabals.

Some example Cabals:
Valor (goal: destroy all arcane magic)               vs    The Tribunal (goal: become gods through arcane means) 
Heralds of the Ancient (goal: spread undeath) vs    Servants of the Dawn (goal: fight necromancy)
The Arbiters (goal: forge a totalitarian state)    vs    Barons (goal: destroy all organized powers)  

Other heroes who suspect the actions of the gods will find themselves marked as heretics, and spend their lives fighting the theocracies that control the scattered city-states of the land.

4.	Threats, Conflicts, Villains

The gods and the cabals create the main conflict and source of villains, but there are others:

*The gods fear the collective power of dragons, and the Cabal artifacts need to be annually bathed in dragon blood. This has lead to dragons, good and evil, to ban together to fight against their own extinction. 
*A twisted inbred family controls many of the rogue guilds of the world. Their desire is simple: wealth, and few have more treasure then adventurers.
*Finally, a secret holy organization called the Shadowstalkers scours the earth to slay any arcane casters who have gained to much power.

5.	Nature of magic

Magic is just as natural as gravity and light, but long ago powers from beyond this plane found away to channel that magic through the belief of mortals- creating divine magic.  

They did not plan for the mortals to find a way to channel that magic themselves- creating arcane magic.

As the scope of mortal arcane magic grew across Tova, the commoners began to lose faith in the gods- draining the heavens of some of their power. 

This is what has led to the creation of the Cabals- turning the mortals against each other, and to the gods for protection.

6.	What’s new? What’s different?

The gods themselves are passive antagonists, and become more active when facing powerful mortals. (making more use of Deities and Demigods). 
The cabals serve to offer different types of campaigns (intrigue, exploration, open warfare), and a host of powerful prestige classes- potentially a book exploring each Cabal.


----------



## jaldaen (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hey, is it just me....*



			
				Rune said:
			
		

> *The idea of dream settings is not uncommon (I'm working on Jaldaen's Nevermore, right now, for instance)*




And doing a great job I might add! Hopefully soon we'll be at a point to start talking about Nevermore in more deepth, but first I got to get dream skills and feats out of the way ;-)

Joseph


----------



## Blacksad (Sep 2, 2002)

CMonkey said:
			
		

> *
> Originally posted by Blacksad
> Breizh
> 
> ...




Thanks! I listen 

I made it for the contest, so if you want to expand it, you should check Dragon 299 and Tournament, Fair & Taverns by Natural 20 press.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Sep 2, 2002)

*second the motion*

I second the motion if there was a place for us to submit 10 page summaries of our worlds for the rest of us to view.  Seeing one page proposals is fine and all, but within the one page proposal there are many things about our worlds that we had to leave out that would have made them more intriguing and better.  Heck, even 5 page summaries would work, especially for a netbook of settings/worlds and I am sure that most of us would support such a feat.  This way, we all get to flesh it out and share the rest of it with others.  

On another note:
Keith - I like Nightfall, really cool.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi all! 

Congrats to the lucky eleven! 

I may still use some ideas from my setting proposal for another project; however here is the core ethos sentence, for what its worth:



> * Setting: The Writhing Dream.
> Core Ethos Sentance: Unearth the Writhing Dream and explore the eldritch legacy of a world born of nightmare.*


----------



## Ghostwind (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: second the motion*



> *I second the motion if there was a place for us to submit 10 page summaries of our worlds for the rest of us to view.  Seeing one page proposals is fine and all, but within the one page proposal there are many things about our worlds that we had to leave out that would have made them more intriguing and better.*




For those who want to type up 5-10 page extended proposals of their worlds and send them to Steve at ghost.wind@verizon.net with the subject "Extended Proposals", I will either set up an issue of d20Zine! for them also, or set up a special downloads section of our site where you can download them individually (perhaps both).

I am still encouraging anyone who wants to send their one-pager in for the magazine to do so.  Remember the include "Fantasy Proposal" in the subject line for those one page proposals.  I've received many and hope to continue to receive even more...


----------



## darklight (Sep 3, 2002)

Man, I'm finding it hard just to read the proposals on this thread carefully, I can't even begin to fathom the amount of work the WoTC guys had to do with the 11,000!

The ones on this thread have been a mixed bag, I think. Some are very interesting, while others seem a bit uninspired.

I liked KeithBaker's Nightfall, because it has many similarities with the world I've been working on for some time. I kinda think that the whole 500/500 year light/darkness cycle is cooler than my world, which has a regular daily cycle, that is suddenly disrupted, causing eternal darkness.

Oh well, I never did enter anyway 

darklight


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 3, 2002)

Well, I figured that my chance of success in this phase was only about 0.1% at best, so I'm not so surprised to not be selected. This setting is actually my current campaign (and has been for many, many years... getting threadbare? )


Planes of Kyri 

*1. Core Ethos Sentence.* While nations scheme and fight, extra-planar horrors are manipulating them in order to expedite their return to the world they once called home.

*2. Who are the heroes?* Ultimately the heroes are those who can lift their eyes above their local troubles and see some of the bigger picture, the dangers which threaten to engulf their whole world. Humanoids who seek to leave their enclaves and make contact with the other races once again. Races and classes of heroes from many nations who band together and overcome their differences combining together in a picture of the way which the nations too must eventually work together if disaster is to be kept at bay. Each nation, each hero knows something of the threats that are coming. By pooling their resources, the puzzles may be solved.

Older heroes exist, who have tried and failed at the task and may now act as mentors – or foes – to the emerging heroes of this age.

*3. What do they do? * As political relationships between nations collapse, most heroes start out solving local problems – border disputes between nations and humanoid incursions. Some will venture into tombs and dungeons left over from the glory days of the Jade Empire. 

As the heroes become more powerful and gain rank in their factions, they move onto the political stage and tackle the underlying issues between nations. They may become involved in attempts to forge alliances between the humanoid races against the coming darkness of the manipulative Mind Flayers.

Ultimately the heroes have to learn how to take the battle across the planes to defeat the ultimate foes on their home ground.

*4. Threats, Conflicts, Villains.* The Mind Flayers and their kin used to rule this plane, but the god Asura arrived and defeated their gods, exiling them from this plane. They want their plane back, so while organising raids for tasty brains, the Mind Flayers and their kin are also attempting to destabilise the nations, reduce the power of the god Asura and free their own inimical gods.

Through promise and terror the monstrous tribes are being stirred up against humanity, while manipulations and factionalism is resulting in border skirmishes and unrest between most of the nations of the world. Old enmities are not easily forgotten, and are quickly fanned back into flame.

Within the monotheistic cult of Asura itself, there are schisms between the evangelistic good sub cults, let alone the impact of banned, evil sub cults of Asura. Religious upheaval in their homeland is forcing refugees out into the other nations.

*5. Nature of magic.* Magic is drawn from the inter-planar spaces in this cosmology. The magic using classes all unlock and shape the same forces, although they use different means to do so. Most magic items were created years ago, and the techniques for crafting them long forgotten. As a result, almost all magical items are unique, and have a long history and background.

*6. What’s new? What’s different?* It is not a homogenous world. 

Nationality is very important, and it is reflected in the languages, skills and classes available in each place. There is a strong association between character classes and particular nations. 

History is important, and many secrets of the ancients can be discovered by those with the daring, knowledge and will to seek them out. 

Factionalism is important. Within each nation and society, there are many good and evil factions with differing goals. Often the public goal of a particular faction hides the underlying plans of their leadership. Meanwhile the Mind Flayers and their kin work to destabilise the world, and weaken the power of Asura, the god who exiled them. Asura’s power depends upon the number and especially the unity of his worshippers...

Above all, this world is one of suspicion, factions, manipulation and hard choices. It is never quite clear who is pulling the strings.

 

My aim was to try to highligh a setting with scalable challenges, the kind of political shenanigans which could prove interesting in novels and lots of plot hooks/conflicts of interest.

Was it a mistake to mention mind flayers by name? Possibly  Walking the tightrope between too general and too specific is always tricky.

For all the settings which I read, the core ethos sentence is the one which really has to grab me to make me interested in reading the rest. How does mine do?

Cheers

[edit] In hindsight I wish I could have polished by "them" and "their" to improve clarity...


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Sep 3, 2002)

Edit: Nevermind- I see it made the news page.

FD


----------



## King_Stannis (Sep 3, 2002)

why not....
====================================

Core Ethos Sentence

Loom is a wondrous land, where a diverse and devout people must rely on mettle, magic and divine faith to endure savage threats from without and fanatic perils from within. 



Who are the heroes?

The heroes of this land are the just priests of the one true god Waan, battling against extremism in their own order and the influences of the corrupt and evil god Lawaan. The heroes of Loom are also swashbuckling swordsmen who inspire the masses by standing up to tyranny. Other heroes are all but forgotten by many, such as the elves and dwarves that protect the far reaches of the land from invasion. Fortune-seeking adventurers can become self-styled heroes, garnering great wealth and fame by exploring ancient wonders that permeate the landscape. Lastly, the giants of Perpagos must use their great strength and guile just to survive. 



What do they do?

The Central Church of Waan wages a constant war with both weapons and words against the violent fanaticism of The Austere Order of Waan. The Swords of Freedom engage in a different battle, fighting the forces of King Or’Kez, tyrant of Helios, in a brutal guerilla war. The brave but beleaguered elves and dwarves in the northern land of Elor are fast friends that fight together against the marauding armies of Truk. Finally, a once proud race of giants must atone for past sins while subsisting in an unforgiving, bleak wasteland.


Threats, conflicts & villains

The icy continent of Truk poses the biggest external threat to Loom. Vile humanoids attack across narrow, frozen straits in the deepest winter months. So far, the elves and dwarves have pushed them back each time. But the invaders seem to have an endless supply of soldiers and are dogged in stealing the enigma of Elevated Magic, a secret found only within Loom. King Or’Kez of Helios is the villain who poses the most serious threat to the internal stability to the land. He is a brutal despot that has invaded his neighbors, embraced The Austere Order of Waan, and stamped out all freedoms in his land. Or’Kez has also allied with Harran, putting that island’s renegade sorcerers in his fold. A bickering alliance of free states has failed to remove Or’Kez from power. Lastly, the Austere Order of Waan poses a more insidious threat. Their priests are experts in twisting words and conducting fearsome witch-hunts, with the ultimate goal of imposing a strict theocratic rule upon the land. 


Nature of magic

Loom is a mid-level magic world. There are some in the land that are born with the ability to cast low level arcane spells. But to learn the riddle of Elevated Magic and become an Ordained Warlock, the candidate must ascend one of the three Towers of Arcalos – each of them a mile high - and pass a series of grueling antediluvian trials. Once there were six of these towers, now only three remain. One tower soars in a free city while another pierces the clouds in the verdant land of Shamarad. The elves and dwarves of Elor protect the final tower from the humanoids of Truk. Sorcerous magic exists on the strange isle of Harran, and is greeted by most Loomians as evil. Waan and Lawaan, the gods of Loom, provide all of the spheres necessary for clerical magic.



What’s new? What’s different?

Loom differs from the bulk of fantasy worlds in its treatment of religion. Rather than having another pantheon of gods, Loom has but two. And while it might be easy to shape the conflict between Waan and Lawaan in terms of good and evil, the frailties of the people in this land have made things more complex. Followers of Waan battle not only the vile worshippers of a dark god, but must also contend with fanatical elements in their own faith. This setting is unlike others by its treatment of elves and dwarves, too. No longer the sprightly forest-inhabitants and grumpy mountain-dwellers, they are grizzled allies fighting a lonely and desperate war on a blood-soaked tundra.  The world of Loom is different from others by its sheer sense of scale, as well. There are a number of spectacular monuments that lend a real sense of awe to this land. For example, there is an entire city that was inhabited by giants before their exile ages ago. Its architecture is both colossal in scale and breathtaking in beauty. There are also the three, mile-long Towers of Arcalos that fell thousands of years earlier, full of arcane mystery and danger. Sights like these will inspire players to explore and DM’s to create. Finally, the giants of this world have a rich history of their own, which has been hinted at. Loom will give players the option to use giants as a character race.


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: WOTC Setting Losers (Like me) Post here!*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You have to wonder what kind of arbitrary things they settled on to get them through 11,000 submissions...
> 
> ...




You forgot...

"Printed in 7 points characters... TOSS."
"No margins... TOSS."
"Usage of l337-5p34k... TOSS"


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2002)

> You have to wonder what kind of arbitrary things they settled on to get them through 11,000 submissions...




Going by the emails I've bene getting with people's settings for the archive, I can tell you onw.

If the % is the same generally, AV and co didn't have nearly as bad a time as they're pretending.   -- approx 5% of the people sending settings to me are able to follow the remarkably simple instructions I gave.  So I imagine that WotC threw out a massive percentage before they even looked at them.


----------



## Eduardo_Sauron (Sep 3, 2002)

*My (loser) proposal*

Well, folks, I hope you enjoy it more than those WotC guys did, hehehe.

Blight Sight 


1. (Core Ethos Sentence): A world where the eyes reveal the shadows hidden in one’s very soul.

2. (Who are the heroes?)
Vlad, a brave and loyal young dark paladin of Halcax, deceased god of domination, obliged to join arms with bitter enemies to save the world. (Race: Human)
Khill’ Watty, a beautiful female necromancer, whose heart is torn apart between love and desire for ultimate power. Her final decision can save the world…or destroy it. (Race: Human)
Juntis, a brave and loyal young paladin of Seltor, god of hope and protection. He and Khill’ Watty are in love with each other, but none acknowledges it. Although he despises Vlad and what he stands for, Juntius respects the dark paladin for his bravery. (Race: Human)
Vanya, an experienced female mercenary captain. Accepting money for what seemed to be a simple mission of reconnaissance, she ends up leading a band of youngsters trough world-shattering events, and finding out that she cares for some of them much more than she would ever wanted. (Race: Human)
Meltien, an elven rogue who swore to hunt and destroy undeads, since his sister was killed and turned into a ghoul. He’s always joking around, but that’s only his way to shield his true emotions. (Race: Elf)
Tsepis, a druid who might sacrifice his sacred bond with the land in order to save it. He is Meltien’s younger half-brother, and worries for his obsession. He and Juntis are old friends. (Race: Half-Elf)
Eltamenorptakin, an old (even for gnomish standards) cleric of Jembat, lord of metal and stone. Almost blind, he hires Vanya’s mercenary company to guide and protect him in what seemed to be only a minor reconnaissance mission in a broken keep, abandoned for decades. He is talkative and cheerful, and likes Meltien for his demeanor, although he can see right trough it. (Race: Gnome)

3. (What do they do? ) The heroes described in (2) (Vlad, Khill’ Watty, etc.) discovered by sheer luck the plot woven by the quasi-divine archlich Kmesh’ Irad to awaken Hematos,  the vampiric god of hunger. Now they must put aside their squabbles and find the scattered remains of Seltor, god of hope, shattered by Kmesh’ Irad when the archlich launched the “Blight Sight Curse” upon the world. If they can restore Seltor before Hematos awaken, the world might stand a chance. Unfortunately, they do not know Khill’Watty’s intention of betraying their quest in exchange for power.
Player characters may discover some part of Kmesh’ Irad’s plan, and act against it. Or they can stumble upon one of the shining, crystalline remains of Seltor, without knowing what they just found. Or they can simply struggle to put an end to the conflicts and prejudices brought by the Blight Sight Curse…or take advantage from it. 

4. (Threats, Conflicts, Villains): The archlich Kmesh’ Irad is probably the main villain of the world. Unable to die, even by his own hand, but desiring his own demise, he wants to awaken Hematos, god of hunger, who will destroy all creation (including the lich). He sees it as poetic justice, since he was the one responsible for Hematos turning into a vampire, millennia ago. The Shadow Sight Curse he unleashed is an instrument to seed hatred , prejudice and war. Slaughter, despair and the sacrifice of Seltor remains will finally awaken Hematos.

5. (Nature of magic): Arcane magic is a force of nature, as the wind or the change of  seasons. All spellcaster classes can harness it normally, as in core D&D rules. The same applies for divine magic. The “magic level” of the world can be described as ‘standard’. Psionics exists, but they are very rare (although there are no arcane spellcasters at the Island-Nation of Guayter. Only divine spellcasters and psionics).

6.  (What’s new? What’s different?): The Blight Sight Curse is what makes this setting unique. Kmesh’ Irad designed it to affect the whole world, and it did. Anyone who have evil alignment (L/E, N/E, C/E) is easily recognizable, as their eyes are always filled with pitch-black darkness. They can see normally. The curse have been in effect for fifteen years. People have already figured it effect. Great crusades and persecutions to free the world from evil begun. The Curse is called “Seltor’s Sign” by the people, as they thing it is benign. 
But it is not benign. The curse betrays all evil and violent thoughts. Anyone with even a fleeting bad mood would find himself possessing the blighted eyes until his mood subsides. Also, anyone who ever killed an intelligent creature for any reason but self-defense fall prey to the curse (but, as in the case of evil people, the eyes are forever pitch-black). So, many innocents were sacrificed and wars that should never happened begun.
Many people were deemed “evil”, as in some places even minor displays of blight eyes are considered a sign of true wickedness.
Only powerful illusion spells or a gruesome ritual designed by Hematos priests can hide the Curse’s effect for a while, but any mean to do so should be temporary and costly.
As Kmesh’ Irad used stolen divine power to weave the Shadow Sight Curse, it is possible that it would endure even if the Archlich were destroyed.


----------



## Yuan-Ti (Sep 3, 2002)

I gave my setting to Morrus to post. Here is the link to the RTF file...

http://www.d20reviews.com/settings/dharros.rtf


----------



## Chromnos (Sep 3, 2002)

One face among the thousands-

Oesha was developed to support the writing of my novel- Luthiel's Song. Sending it in as a campaign setting was a lark. The benifit of this was that it introduced me to this online community- of which I am happy to be a part.

After seven years of hard work, the development of an elven runic system, the splintering of the first novel into three and the development of a world when all I set out to write, at first, was a short story, it has become more of a labor of love than of anything else- My Jungian toybox.

I'm sure the many among you who have written and developed campaigns for personal or shared enjoyment would understand my sentimentality.

I'd be happy to hear any feedback you would be willing to pose.

-C

Copyright 2002, Robert Fanney

Core Ethos Sentence
Oesha is an eldritch world, with an epic fantasy theme, where the characters confront terrible monsters born of their own nightmares and wield power sprung from the seed of their dreams.

Who are the heroes
Luthiel is an elf from the Winnonowe (pronounced WIN-NON-NOH), a forestland surrounding the dark and ancient Vale of Mists. Love and compassion for her friends and family motivate her. When hard choices come to those who cannot bear them, she lifts the burden with smiles. Good intentions being what they are, she finds herself facing near certain death as she journeys to the ancient stronghold of the Vyrl—the perilous Vale of Mists.

Vanye is a Blade Dancer who has taken the oath of loneliness. Separated from his past by a duty he chose long ago, he must forever walk the razor’s edge between the light-filled, living world of Oesha and the dreadful world of Gorothoth. 

Eros, stripped of his soul by a Reaver, must bargain with the dying Dragon Faehorne to secure his place in this world and the next. 

Melkion, the dragon son of Faehorne, is charged with the terrible task of saving his father—which means manipulating those he cares for most. 

Finn O’Malley is the ancient guardian from another age, a powerful wizard who keeps Oesha’s deepest secrets and guides the heroes with a sometimes firm, sometimes gentle, hand.

What the Heroes Do
Luthiel journeys to the Vale of Mists in the place of her sister. Normally a death sentence, Luthiel's journey takes her through the Cave of Painted Shadows and to the Vyrl themselves who, seeking to divest themselves of a lethal addiction, gift Luthiel with the power of three ancient and divine Magics: the Sensing, the Eversong, and the Dreaming. With these new-found powers, Luthiel comes to learn that Oesha is under dire threat. A piece of the dark moon, Gorothoth, has broken off and is falling on Oesha. Luthiel must rally the other heroes and gain support from the provincial and prejudiced humans to face the falling darkness.

The Nature of Magic
The magic of Oesha is the direct result of dreams. All creatures who dream have an effect on the magic of Oesha. An example of this is the fabled Cave of Painted Shadows. Those who enter are confronted with two dreams- the dream of death and the dream of change. For most, it is enough to inspire terrible nightmares, wretched fears. The fear, in turn, awakens to life on the chill surface of the black moon Gorothoth where it searches endlessly for the Lilani that will bring it to Oesha. There are three types of people who can use magic: those who confront their dreams and understand them, those whose dreams are touched by the divine, and those who unlock their secrets through discipline and study. Respectively, the forms of magic are Minos (the magic of the self– known as sorcerory), Mythos (divine magic), and Logos (the magic of forms, known as wizardry). 

Threats, Conflicts, Villians
The dark moon Gorothoth is a constant threat. It is a visible scar to the heavens during both day and nighttime. In the day, it stains the blue sky with a black smear, at night it blots out starlight where it passes. To look on it for too long, some say, is to tempt madness. From Gorothoth comes abomination. Abomination comes in the form of Reavers, Lin-Reaver, Morlok and those they corrupt such as the Widdershiel, and Deadwalkers. There are also trolls from the angry red moon called Cauthras and their lesser kin, goblins. Dragons populate Oesha as well, but they are rare and powerful, like a hurricane and volcano in one. Sith of the Dark Forest range the land seeking sacrifices of blood and silver to offer up to their feral Lord Chromnos, whose name must not be spoken. And finally, there is Zalos who was the first to trade his heart for what gifts the Dark moon would grant him. For this reason, he is also known as the betrayer. All the abominations of Gorothoth fall under his growing dominion.

What's New, What's Different?
The world of Oesha is a place like no other. It is a place where elven kingdoms are estranged and separated from their human kindred and where mystical swordsmasters known as Blade-Dancers protect where armies have failed. Eight moons and two suns populate its sky at high summer, during deep winter only the dark orb of Gorothoth is visible. Oesha's forests are filled with the gentle light of flir-bugs and the ruins of the Vyrl's ancient empire dot the land. Mystical pools called Lilani periodically become alive with magic, allowing transport across Oesha and to and from her moons. Oesha is a world of epic tension, forever in the throes of conflict, which springs from the horrors and hopes of dreaming hearts.


----------



## EvilPheemy (Sep 3, 2002)

Ahh well...

Back to paying my dues the hard way...


----------



## tarchon (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hey, is it just me....*



			
				Rune said:
			
		

> *
> The idea of dream settings is not uncommon (I'm working on Jaldaen's Nevermore, right now, for instance), but usually they look at dreams from the outside in.  That is, characters can enter dreams and they can leave them.  What sets The Dream appart is that characters do not enter or leave ever-- they are part of The Dream.  That is to say that the setting is a look at dreams from the inside out.  You don't see the game from Alice's perspective-- you see it from the Cheshire Cat's perspective, instead.  Naturally, this is a very cerebrial setting to run-- and quite challenging; it was certainly not what WotC was looking for.  I knew this, but had to enter anyway.
> [/url] *




I was interested in  a dream/reality conflict theme mainly because it's never really been done effectively in an RPG that I've seen.  I monkeyed with it a little in a White Wolf Wraith game (the game that was designed to be so disturbing you would only want to play it once - it worked), and I know there's some good potential there with reasonable mechanics.  Also, as I said in my What's New/Different section, I think there's a streak of it in the current Zeitgeist waiting to be turned into a cool game.

Of course, it could have been something really new like a medieval world of sexually trimorphic 4-dimensional fluorine-breathing flying ammonites, but there has to be a balance between originality and enough familiarity that people might have some prior interest in it.

I think from WotC's POV, the real target for this  project should be something that does mine a largely untapped theme while blending with their mainstay medieval fantasy business.  I have a suspicion it will probably end up being Forgotten Dragonhawk with the names changed, but you never know.


----------



## Ghostwind (Sep 3, 2002)

Those interested in the dream/reality aspect of gaming should take a look at Mystic Eye Games' The Hunt: Rise of Evil.  I think you may find it will fit what you are looking for.  A very well written setting.


----------



## Chromnos (Sep 3, 2002)

I was interested in Dreams for an entirely different reason. It was more along the lines of a Dreams as the source of magic paradigm. Dreams are the fractured windows into the heart of our unconscious. If magic and magical creatures were the result of dreams, or if a reality worked in such a way so that it REACTED to dreams, it would give a whole new meaning to the way magic worked. A deeper, more personal meaning.

-C


----------



## fuindordm (Sep 3, 2002)

Chromnos said:
			
		

> *I was interested in Dreams for an entirely different reason. It was more along the lines of a Dreams as the source of magic paradigm. Dreams are the fractured windows into the heart of our unconscious. If magic and magical creatures were the result of dreams, or if a reality worked in such a way so that it REACTED to dreams, it would give a whole new meaning to the way magic worked. A deeper, more personal meaning.
> 
> -C *




That's a pretty cool setting you came up with. Thanks for sharing!

With so many ideas, it's really interesting to see the similarities that crop up.  It looks like people are hungering for a Big Bad in their campaigns.

I've been working on an setting of my own for novels and stories for a few years now, and also came up with the idea of a black moon as a seat of Evil.  It serves as a spoiler for astrologers (messing up their predictions, since it follows an erratic orbit and is hard to observe) and an explanation of evil's presence in the world for theologians, but doesn't play a central role in the setting.  Still, it came as a shock to read about your Black Moon--I thought it was one of my more original ideas! 

--Ben


----------



## fuindordm (Sep 4, 2002)

*Anthos: Moons of Refuge*

Here's mine for y'all to chew on. I deliberately left the nature of the Skaithe vague, but I imagined them to be something like the Dread from Feist's Midkemia novels or the Nightshades from the Monster Manual.  I came up with this specifically for the setting search--my regular campaign setting plagiarizes shamelessly from Tolkien and other sources. It was rather challenging to deliberately avoid *all* overt influences from all the fantasy novels I ever read!


Title: ANTHOS--The Moons of Refuge

Ethos: Epic heros from seven moons struggle to reclaim their home-world from the Skaithe, a mysterious race of demonic invaders.

Heros: Our legends tell of the great Defenders, who held back the armies of Skaithe and bought time for the Kindred races to escape to Terra's moons. Our finest children seek to follow their example, forging themselves into mighty magicians and warriors that we might strike back at the Skaithe.  Many die in bringing the battle to Terra, while some weary of fighting and lead us at home. We pray for the coming of Deliverers foretold, who will cripple the Skaithe with their sacrifice. We pray that someday soon, we can all return Home.

Goals: We must strike at the Skaithe whenever we can; their numbers are vast, and our presence on Terra a toehold at best. Our leaders build cohesive teams for these sallies and assign specific goals: to seek lost knowledge in a ruined city, to gather anthos for their experiments, or to destroy a particularly inviting target identified in their Dreams. The enemy grows ever more firmly entrenched, so our soldiers must temper their skills in battle as soon as they have enough training to survive Terra's challenges. Some of our children, however, are called to gentler tasks. The Kindred races work at cross-purposes as often as not, and those rare diplomats who forge lasting alliances between the races are sung of as often as our battle lords.  Many heros are also called to expand our frontiers; the Moons are still largely unexplored, and carry tantalizing signs of past occupation.  Perhaps this tragedy has happened before?

Threats: The Skaithe are ever a shadow on our thoughts.  Their armies boiled up from the soil and rock of Terra everywhere at once; no country and little wilderness was spared their foul embrace. The Kindred races fought bravely, but were ill-prepared; after years of battle we were forced to admit that defeat was inevitable. Our greatest magicians opened portals to the Moons, and a remnant of our peoples escaped. Alas, the Skaithe are not our only enemy. Rebellious factions in our government resist the war effort, and the Dwarves grow more and more distant in their remote moon of Kalikast. Can they not see that the Skaithe will one day learn to cross the Void and strike us down again? There are even rumors of secret societies that emulate or worship the Skaithe in all their depravity! Some of our heros turn their backs on the glory of war, and work hard at home to remove such obstacles to our
unity of purpose.

Magic: Now I will reveal to you a thing not commonly known, for our leaders wisely keep it hidden from those unproven in battle. When we left Terra, we left our source of magic behind.  The mysterious essence that empowers our spells and devices is called anthos, but we learned of it only through its absence. Magicians and priests absorb it from Terra naturally, enough to cast many spells each day, and it can even be used to enhance mundane abilities. No magic can be used on the Moons without a source of anthos, so those who go to Terra store their surplus power in special foci and bring it home for others. Our leaders wield powerful magic, but expend it sparingly. Ruthless plots revolving around the control of anthos divide our government; its scarcity has been a terrible setback. Anthos also gives us hope, however: our lore-masters have discovered many uses for this essence, and their research promises new and decisive weapons for the war.

Distinction: Unlike most other fantasy settings, this is a world on its way down. The actions and sacrifices of the heros keep hope alive in their peoples, however, and may yet turn the tide of war. The scarcity of magical power on the Moons is a unique plot element that tempers the theme of selfless heroism. Those who adventure extensively on Terra, where anthos is plentiful, will naturally acquire a surplus of magic that they can expend on the Moons to empower their spells and items. Political power on the Moons is closely tied to the supply of anthos, so successful adventurers can also barter their anthos for positions or favors, or even become strong leaders in their own right if they husband their supply and play the game well.

This setting is an excellent vehicle for the core D&D rules, encouraging fast advancement through the lower levels and long-term adventuring at the higher levels.  The devastated landscape of Terra, the original home of all PC races, offers suitable challenges for even epic-level adventures.  Terra has achieved a degree of uniformity through the ravages of war, but the seven Moons provide a wide variety of environments and societies for exciting play at any challenge level.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 4, 2002)

the more i look at some of these settings, the more i am glad i make my living with a potters wheel, instead of a typewriter...


----------



## Chromnos (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm glad you liked it.

Black moon- the idea for me was a way to make space, or the firmament, more of a mystical place and dangerous place but to also make the setting in some way visibly connected with the other realms. 

The Planes in D&D's setting are all invisible but the worlds that have a spiritual affect on Oesha, you can see with the naked eye. On Earth, men may curse Satan. On Oesha they cast their hatred and fear up into the sky and Gorothoth laughingly throws it back.

But your idea was original in flavor and I like it. Black moon as source of doubt and trouble for theologians is  a great idea.

-C


----------



## tarchon (Sep 4, 2002)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> *Those interested in the dream/reality aspect of gaming should take a look at Mystic Eye Games' The Hunt: Rise of Evil.  I think you may find it will fit what you are looking for.  A very well written setting. *



Oh, that Nightmares and Dreams thing?  Yeah, I've seen it - didn't really work for me.  I gather that the conceit is that dreams in the real world were coming true in their campaign world and that some characters were connected to dreams in the real world, rather like the connections between some of the characters in the _Dictionary of the Khazars_, who dreamt each others' waking lives (I also borrowed the term dreamhunters from that, though their activities are different).  It's a serviceable hook for connecting the real world to the game world, but don't see how the connection brings a useful dynamic into the game.  Do you really need to add that layer to explain why fantastic things are happening in the World of Foo?  From what I've read in the Mystic Eye blurbs, I couldn't see where it was anything more than window dressing as far as the actual gaming was concerned.

What my setting did was make dreams into encounters, as well as more abstractly the source of magic. The appeal of this (to me) was that on the one hand, you can have a firm rule-based world in which most play takes place.  However, you can also introduce occasional encounters in the dream realm that would actually mesh into the setting/plot, arising logically and having real effects on the gameworld.  This would allow you to bring truly fantastic elements into the game via the dream settings without having to create highly improbable dungeons, have PCs wander into mysterious mists (e.g. Castle Amber, Ravenloft), or capriciously teleport the PCs to another plane, as has been frequently done in past adventures.  I also had a rulesystem around the dream encounters that would allow players to take more risks in the dream, to let it all hang out, but alas I doubt it will ever see the light of day now.   I guess my big complaint about most of the uses of this theme (and many other such themes) in RPG settings has been that they stopped at just *saying* dreams (or whatever) are connected with magic (or whatever) without actually making the dreams interact with the happenings of the game.  Sure, it's easy to say something like "all magic comes from swamp moss" but what I'm looking for is how that actually changes the way players interact with the game, beyond changing "spell slots" to "moss points".


----------



## Chromnos (Sep 4, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *the more i look at some of these settings, the more i am glad i make my living with a potters wheel, instead of a typewriter... *




As a matter of curiosity- why?

-C


----------



## Chromnos (Sep 4, 2002)

tarchon said:
			
		

> *Sure, it's easy to say something like "all magic comes from swamp moss" but what I'm looking for is how that actually changes the way players interact with the game, beyond changing "spell slots" to "moss points". *




Mechanically or contextually?


----------



## KeithBaker (Sep 4, 2002)

tarchon said:
			
		

> *
> What my setting did was make dreams into encounters... The appeal of this (to me) was that on the one hand, you can have a firm rule-based world in which most play takes place.  However, you can also introduce occasional encounters in the dream realm that would actually mesh into the setting/plot, arising logically and having real effects on the gameworld.  This would allow you to bring truly fantastic elements into the game via the dream settings without having to create highly improbable dungeons, have PCs wander into mysterious mists (e.g. Castle Amber, Ravenloft), or capriciously teleport the PCs to another plane, as has been frequently done in past adventures.  I also had a rulesystem around the dream encounters that would allow players to take more risks in the dream, to let it all hang out...*




This was more or less what I was trying to do with my piece on Oneiromancy in Atlas Games' _Occult Lore_ -- to use dreams as a subset of the world, with a wilder set of rules and the chance for adventurers to put themselves at greater risk without actually worrying about death itself. Of course, while I included ways for dreams to directly affect the material world, the boundaries between worlds are certainly more solid than what you are proposing, and I didn't get into anything like your thought of dreams as the fundamental basis for all magic. I've actually been using a similar idea to explain magic in my Over the Edge campaign, but of course, OTE has much looser game mechanics to begin with.

Anyhow, it's an intriguing idea, and it's interesting to see how different people have approached the subject. And I'm always glad to see someone reading _The Dictionary of the Khazars_... 

-KB


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 4, 2002)

Chromnos said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As a matter of curiosity- why?
> 
> -C *




 i can stand up to the competition with a wheel


----------



## WEC3 (Sep 4, 2002)

If I am about to break any message board rules, I apologize in advance and urge the moderator to remove this post.

I represent a small (VERY small) game publisher and have been reading the posts on this board with equal amounts interest and amusement.  Frankly, we see the end of the WOC contest as a great opportunity to get some fresh stuff out there for gamers and would like to take this opportunity to issue a general invitation: 

Those of you who would like to have your world/setting considered for publication are encouraged to send your 10 page expanded description to us.  We will read each one and work hard with the authors of the ones we'd like to publish.

This is not a contest, there is no prize money.  This is simply a call for manuscripts by a niche publisher made up of gamers who love the game.  We don't expect vast fortunes and we don't expect million-sellers, our goal is to get a varied amount of product out there for the gaming public to use and what better source than the gaming public?

Again, we would like to stress, we are a SMALL independent publisher.  We don't have WOC kind of money.  Not even close....I repeat: NOT EVEN CLOSE!  So keep that in mind.  

Also, as a small publisher, the process will probably move slower than you would like.  We have promised to read everything, since we're asking for 10 pagers, we know that is going to be a lot of reading...therefore, a lot of time.  Feel free to continue to shop around your world/setting even after submitting to us (in other words, simultaneous submissions are fine with us).  

If you'd rather try your hand with a more established, wealthier, and faster publisher, we understand and say good luck and godspeed.  However, if you're not in it for just the money, and you love the game, and you'd like your stuff out there, and you'd like to work with a small, independent, grass-roots, niche publisher, by all means let us see your stuff!

When submitting please be sure to include all of your contact information as well as the names of all of the creators IN THE DOCUMENT....NOT JUST THE EMAIL. We need that IN THE DOCUMENT as they will be separated from the email to which they were attached.

Email address: 
postmaster@perlacherpublishing.com

I don't expect to get flooded, but if your emails start bouncing wait a day or two and resubmit....thanks.

Hope to hear from you, 
.....walter


----------



## derverdammte (Sep 4, 2002)

WEC3 said:
			
		

> *If I am about to break any message board rules, I apologize in advance and urge the moderator to remove this post.
> 
> I represent a small (VERY small) game publisher and have been reading the posts on this board with equal amounts interest and amusement.  Frankly, we see the end of the WOC contest as a great opportunity to get some fresh stuff out there for gamers and would like to take this opportunity to issue a general invitation:
> 
> Those of you who would like to have your world/setting considered for publication are encouraged to send your 10 page expanded description to us.  We will read each one and work hard with the authors of the ones we'd like to publish. *



Thanks for the opportunity.  Would it be possible for you to be more specific in what you're looking for in the 10-page proposals?  As in, are you looking for the same material in the one-pagers, only expanded upon, or are you looking for something else?  It would help me a great deal if I had a clearer idea of what you're interested in seeing, in terms of content and structure.  

If you're looking for whatever comes in (as in, you don't have any particular idea of what you want to see), that's fine.  I just want to make sure you don't have any specific guidelines in mind.  Assume nothing, right?

Thanks again!


----------



## tarchon (Sep 4, 2002)

Chromnos said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mechanically or contextually? *




Both - I think you have to have something influence the mechanics to make players really feel that it pervades the game.  That's one thing I like about White Wolf games, if you're playing a vampire, you're really aware of that need for blood, since there are dire consequences if you don't get it.  D&D clerics, contrariwise, by the straight rules don't owe much more to their patron powers than morning prayer, which hardly distinguishes them from wizards.  If swamp moss is the basis for magic, maybe magic is more powerful in swamps.  Maybe it becomes a prized commodity, since all spellcasters must eat a bowl of fresh moss for breakfast.


----------



## tarchon (Sep 4, 2002)

Chromnos said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mechanically or contextually? *




Both - I think you have to have something influence the mechanics to make players really feel that it pervades the game.  That's one thing I like about White Wolf games, if you're playing a vampire, you're really aware of that need for blood, since there are dire consequences if you don't get it.  D&D clerics, contrariwise, by the straight rules don't owe much more to their patron powers than morning prayer, which hardly distinguishes them from wizards.  If swamp moss is the basis for magic, maybe magic is more powerful in swamps.  Maybe it becomes a prized commodity, since all spellcasters must eat a bowl of fresh moss for breakfast.


----------



## Rexfelis (Sep 4, 2002)

*was worth a try*

1.	Core Ethos Sentence:

The Lands of Living Ice is a world of political intrigue, primordial terror and high adventure, where valiant heroes must use spell and steel to uncover the ancient mysteries and fabulous treasures that lie veiled beneath the unforgiving expanses of living Ice.

2.	Who are the heroes?
Vlar the Freeman – ruling the lush Freelands with a firm but fair grip, Vlar’s troubled brow remains ever vigilant to the terrors that arise from the plains of Ice; The Tangrith – fierce and noble Hetman of the Warg Hordes, she stands between the Free Nations and the icy wastes that lie beyond; Fellamin Windroll – a crafty trademaster, the gnome balances the trade alliances crucial to the survival of the Free Nations; The Dancing Seers – the wizened council of Yethiquai mystics who sing of cryptic warnings and unfolding prophecies; Slayne – exiled from his homeland and kinsmen, the I’slef monk plies his deadly craft in service to the Freelands and her allies.

3.	What do they do?
It is bold heroes such as these who struggle to hold off the tide of oppressors who lust after the fertile green soil of the Free Nations.  Perhaps even braver souls might defy icy horror and diabolic intrigue to unlock the eldritch secrets that hold the lands within a prison of unyielding Ice.

4.	Threats, Conflicts, Villians?
Life in the Lands of Living Ice is precious and perilous.  The few bastions that are free of the Ice’s grasp are under constant threat of attack from those who thirst to bend the Free Nations to their will.  Similarly, there is great wealth and power secreted in certain areas of the land, around which boils frothy seas of conflict.  The host of villains includes:  Hatheg Kla – the bloodthirsty Jarl of the Frost Giant clans, who wages an unending war of plunder and conquest; Ianythil the Frail – ruthless I’slef dictator of the Charred Plateau, whose withered shell belies his draconic heritage and sinister motives; The Witch-Queen - a being wreathed in myth, the Witch-Queen is whispered to dwell deep in the Mires of Black Snow, a place where things once dead now walk again; Viscount Pirrillious IV – High Imperator of I’zenshard, capital of the I’slef conclave, behind whose throne schemes a power diabolic; And always, there is the threat of the Ice – whose eternally patient maneuverings seek to snuff out the faint flicker of life that remains defiant of its icy embrace.

5.	Nature of Magic?
The Ice is a living, sentient thing.  While the nature of the calamitous event that birthed it lies hidden in antiquity, the Ice is an abomination of planar bleeds, rifts, siphons and transitives.  In mixed arrays and varying amounts, the Ice is influenced and perpetuated by contact with the Plane of Mirrors, the Elemental Plane of Cold, the Plane Neth, the Plane of Shadow, the black orb of Agathys in Carceri, and Canai, the eighth layer of Hell.  Accordingly, magic emanates from these extraplanar sources, is altered and is sometimes fused in strange ways as it manifests in the Prime Material.

6.	What’s new?  What’s different?
This setting introduces new races such as the I’slef (ice elves), the mystical Yethiquai and other fascinating and terrifying denizens of the Lands of Ice.  Likewise, the setting details new and altered spells, items, skills, feats, classes and rules particular to a wintry land oppressed by a being such as the Ice.  What differentiates this setting is the uniqueness of the environment, which challenges the player characters mentally and physically, as well as the focus on involving them in the political machinations that shape the world around them.  The Ice is pitiless, unyielding and it is waiting for you.


----------



## WEC3 (Sep 4, 2002)

derverdammte said:
			
		

> *
> Thanks for the opportunity.  Would it be possible for you to be more specific in what you're looking for in the 10-page proposals?  As in, are you looking for the same material in the one-pagers, only expanded upon, or are you looking for something else?  It would help me a great deal if I had a clearer idea of what you're interested in seeing, in terms of content and structure.
> 
> If you're looking for whatever comes in (as in, you don't have any particular idea of what you want to see), that's fine.  I just want to make sure you don't have any specific guidelines in mind.  Assume nothing, right?
> ...




You're right, I should have been more specific.  What we're looking for is essentially a sort of expanded edition of the one-pager.  I know how confining the one-page format was....damn near impossible....especially when dealing with such subjects as magic, races, the nature of the very world, gods, and little things like that.  We would like a LOT more depth and you certainly don't have to follow the points WOC asked for.

As far as format, we're pretty flexible.  Neat is nice, so try to keep it neat.  No smaller than 10 point type would help.  Otherwise, let your creative juices flow....you can structure your overview any way you like as long as it's clear.  The more compelling and accessible you make it, the more likely it is to grab one of us while we're reading it.  Don't let that make you shy about complex ideas within your setting....just make them clear. 

Spend time and space on the things that make your world/setting different and/or interesting....that is, a fantasy setting is often just a fantasy setting....but there are things in each fantasy setting that make make it different....often they are little things, we'd like to hear those.  We want the big things too, of course, but the Devil is often in the details.  Things like race interaction, politics, distribution of wealth, social conditions, city life vs. rural life, and so on can be radically different from setting to setting....do try to address these things.

Also, I should have made it clearer, please keep it in the fantasy realm (although, if you've got a good idea for another setting in another genre, let us know....we just may be interested).

One more thing: Please keep it as close to 10 pages as you can....if it runs over a little, that's ok, but not more than a page or two.  Also, you don't have to count any maps or illustrations you would like to include in the page count.  Even if we just get fifty folks that are interested....that would be 500 pages of stuff!  So, help us out on that.

Any other questions, please feel free to ask.  HOWEVER: at about 8am, EST on WED. I am leaving town (and computer) until Saturday afternoon, so I will not be able to answer questions until then....I will check before I leave in the morning however.

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## River (Sep 4, 2002)

darklight said:
			
		

> *
> I liked KeithBaker's Nightfall, because it has many similarities with the world I've been working on for some time. I kinda think that the whole 500/500 year light/darkness cycle is cooler than my world, which has a regular daily cycle, that is suddenly disrupted, causing eternal darkness.
> 
> darklight *




We're in that situation in a game I'm in now.  The Suns been gone for a year.  All the plants are dead and the world is frozen.  I keep asking when it will get cold enough for the nitrogen in the atmosphere to liquify, and for everyone to explode from de-presurization, but then the other players throw dice at me.....

Sigh....

River


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 4, 2002)

WEC3 said:
			
		

> *  No smaller than 10 point type would help.  *




Some more advice on the subject. Consider carefully the font you use. Not all make for good reading. For titles and headers you still need legibility, but you can use fonts that would otherwise be inappropriate. For text stick to either a sans-serif or serif font. The former if your submission is to be read on screen, the latter if the submission is to be printed out. And stick to fonts that are easy to read at a given type size. Palatino, and Times New Roman for serif. Chicago and Monaco for sans-serif. A type face such as Provence (a serif font) will allow more text per inch than Palatino or Monaco, but at 10 points it is a pain to read.

Remember, if they can't read your submission, publishers won't consider your submission.


----------



## Rasyr (Sep 4, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Would people be interested in contributing to an archive of these setting proposals?  It could be a great resource for a GM who has writer's block, or who is new, and who needs inspiration for his next homebrew campaign. *




I think that an online archive would be a fantastic idea, and it would be much easier to go through and read all of the various submissions that it is in a topic thread (especially if you give each submission its own page.

 ---

Needless to say, my setting idea was also one that was not selected. I have (and still do) mantain that mine was within the top 10%, but that is still only one out of 1100 entries.  

Unfortunately, I won't be posting my setting submission, as it is being canabalized for elements to add to another fantasy setting that I am also working on developing for the folks I am working for (this one is due to be published next year sometime).


----------



## derverdammte (Sep 4, 2002)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> *Some more advice on the subject. Consider carefully the font you use. Not all make for good reading. For titles and headers you still need legibility, but you can use fonts that would otherwise be inappropriate. For text stick to either a sans-serif or serif font. The former if your submission is to be read on screen, the latter if the submission is to be printed out. And stick to fonts that are easy to read at a given type size. Palatino, and Times New Roman for serif. Chicago and Monaco for sans-serif. A type face such as Provence (a serif font) will allow more text per inch than Palatino or Monaco, but at 10 points it is a pain to read.
> 
> Remember, if they can't read your submission, publishers won't consider your submission. *



You know, what happened to the days when publishers wanted only courier 10-pitch, double spaced, with 1-1 1/2 inch margins?  It was so much simpler when there was a semi-standard. =P


----------



## Chromnos (Sep 4, 2002)

Walter-

It's good to see that there is an interest among publishers outside of WOTC. Thanks for the post.

-C


----------



## Chromnos (Sep 4, 2002)

Have any of you heard of others who are soliciting for settings?

-C


----------



## Forrester (Sep 5, 2002)

*Purgatory*

Might as well post mine . . . lemme know if any of you want to give me large sums of money, eh? 

--------------------------
*1.  CORE ETHOS*

Purgatory is a world in which the so-called “monstrous” humanoids have been hunted to near extinction, and fight a desperate struggle against both the “heroes” of the surface world and the menaces of the deep Underdark.

*2. WHO ARE THE HEROES?*

The dregs of the Underdark – kobolds, goblins, orcs, xvarts, the _jakaan_ (descendants of the Drow-bred slave races) – find themselves crushed between greedy elves and humans from above, and power-hungry Drow and Illithid from below. To survive, this downtrodden “scum” must call out to its strongest, brightest, and shiftiest; it is from these that the true heroes of the world emerge. The shrewdest of these new heroes model themselves after the goblin wizard Grisgra. Grisgra was also an engineer and trapmaker, and was so adept he once helped a tribe of humanoid refugees defend their home against no fewer than twelve parties of invading adventurers. The last party defeated carried enough magic to level half the continent, and yet they were no match for Grisgra’s ingenuity. But Grisgra’s time has passed, and the world searches for new heroes now. 

*3. WHAT DO THEY DO? * 

Some heroes concentrate on clearing out unexplored and dangerous areas fit for settlement. The more successful tribes colonize these areas to increase their numbers; others run to them before the next Surfacer invasion or Drow slave raid. The more daring heroes take the fight directly to their enemies, while those with a greater sense of self-preservation take to spying on them, hoping to eventually lead them away from their tribe, and towards another target. Bands of heroes sometimes act as ambassadors to other tribes . . . with limited success. On that note, legends speak of the _Chrunsha_, the Leader that will arise to unify all the Humanoid peoples of the Underdark against their common foes. The more cynical note that he’d better show up soon if he plans on leading anything more than a scattering of oozes and underground mushrooms. 

*4. THREATS, CONFLICTS, AND VILLAINS*

Most Humanoids live just below the surface world, in the Crust of the Underdark. They face four constant threats. The Drow and Illithid vie for more slaves, more food, more subjects for their sickening experiments. They push up against our heroes from below. The magic-hungry (many would say addicted) elves and humans are convinced of their righteousness and of the inherent evil of any foe who carries something nice that they want. Expeditions of murderous adventurers puncture into our heroes’ homes from above. Opposing clans of goblins, orcs, and bugbears happily kill their own kind to gain control of any underground land suitable for settlement. They press against our heroes from the side, and within. Finally, there are the areas where the space separating the Planes has become so twisted that reality itself splits open. The goblins call these places _ungshuk_, or “twisted teeth”, and the less said about what comes out of them, the better. 

*5. THE NATURE OF MAGIC*

Magic is abundant; it seems elven and human adventurers unearth some Artifact of Great Power from the Underdark on a monthly basis. The Humanoids’ hedge wizardry sometimes seems little more than a candle next to the blazing sun of the Surfacers’ magicks. In an effort to reach equality, Humanoid shamans have been experimenting with magicks of different natures (e.g., those that mix the magic of the Hells and the Elemental Planes). Successes are few, though, and typically lead to spells as dangerous to the caster as to their targets. 

* 6. WHAT’S NEW? WHAT’S DIFFERENT? *

There are new races and new magicks, but what makes Purgatory stand out is the perspective of its protagonists. Adventurers will find this world far more treacherous than most, as their foes will often have more powerful toys than they do! And their foes are legion, consisting of both those who consider themselves inherently good and those who are irredeemably evil. The Surfacers quest for magic and the world’s purification. The Drow seek power and the enslavement of all. The Illithid, as always, seek to blot out the sun. 

The Humanoids seek only a home free of dangers . . . and maybe a little revenge. They’re willing to split the pillars of Heaven and collapse the caverns of Hell to get it. Unfortunately, Heaven and Hell will be fighting back.


----------



## derverdammte (Sep 5, 2002)

> 1. CORE ETHOS
> 
> Purgatory is a world in which the so-called “monstrous” humanoids have been hunted to near extinction, and fight a desperate struggle against both the “heroes” of the surface world and the menaces of the deep Underdark.



Forrester, that totally rules.  I love the whole "reverse dungeon" concept, and I don't think I've seen a better way of putting it into play!


----------



## Forrester (Sep 5, 2002)

derverdammte said:
			
		

> *
> Forrester, that totally rules.  I love the whole "reverse dungeon" concept, and I don't think I've seen a better way of putting it into play! *




Thanks! I thought it was a pretty strong entry, though I guess it wasn't in the top 0.1% . It's probably too "generic" in the sense that there's nothing about it that is extremely unique except for the point of view of the protagonists. At least, that's my guess. 

Still, you independent publishers out there . . . let's talk! 

We should corral some WoTC folk in here and make them read these entries again, let us know if any of them made the top 100 . Something tells me that they might be a little sick of them by now, though . . .


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Sep 5, 2002)

While I didn't make it to the next round in the Setting Search, I liked my setting of Urbis (which can be seen on page 4 of this thread) enough to continue developing it on my own. I have started a web page dedicated to this setting - which you can see here - and will probably update it daily over the next few weeks as I add in more details.

Feel free to take a look at it now and then, and tell me what you think about it!


----------



## seasong (Sep 5, 2002)

Had a chat with an online friend about "things I might want to do with my setting", and he had a good point: posting my submission here does not preclude doing anything with the setting (including cannibalizing it for other settings I've written).

So, I'm a bit slow .

Here's my setting. Formatting is pretty close to the original.

-----
*1. CORE ETHOS: ASTHANTASIA*
*ASTHANTASIA is a post-Godwar world of broken architecture and kudzu-like wilderness, where adventurers connect and protect scattered communities.*

*2. HEROES*
_“The gods only broke the world; they could not break us.”_
It has been a few generations since the Godwar. Since then, villages, towns, and even the occasional city have grown up amidst the overgrown ruins. Heroes are those who, motivated by anything from duty to curiosity to naked greed, do the deeds needed for civilization to flourish once again.

*3. GOALS*
_“We’re all that holds back an age of darkness and barbarism. Of course we fight!”_
Adventurers guard caravans between the oases of civilization, drive monsters away from villages, explore blasted towers for ancient secrets and treasure… and in the process, connect distant communities, restore the spirit of the people, and recover the glory of the past.

*4. THREATS*
_“Pulling together is tough when some of us are pushing the others off the cliff.”_
Society has survived the Godwar, but there are many obstacles to continued regrowth. Distance and harsh terrain are hard enough to conquer, but there are also primal monsters, would-be dictators, apocalyptic fanatics, and the usual assortment of bandits, pirates, and other brutes.

*5. MAGIC*
_“Ah, nothing finer than the smell of Fireball on a crisp mountain morning!”_
Primal life energy roils invisibly through reality. Sorcerors and wizards tap this energy to power their spells, priests utilize it as a medium to contact divinity, and many natural creatures possess specialized organs to use it. Although wizards are rare (relying, as they do, on libraries), magic itself is vibrantly present.

_“Hey, is that little thing a mud golem?”  “Yeah, that’s Wattle. Best familiar *ever*!”_
Arcane magic consists of elemental magic and life magic, with ‘golem’ magic blurring the lines.

*6. UNIQUE SETTING*
_“A long journey, yes, but the trade route will open again, with *us* as the merchant princes!”_
The world is still young, pushing its way out of a dead shell. Characters are not born into an established order to find their niche; they create the established order and their own niche. Everything is wide open for them to build kingdoms, found mage academies, start religious orders and more. When civilization rises from its ashes, they will be the heroes of the new mythology.

_“Tell me again, why are we here?”  “To see the wizard. And then kick his undead butt.”_
*  Kess, a stone city buried beneath the desert sands by a god, now home to necromancy.
*  Fathertrees, millennium-old oak trees that still guard particular regions of wilderness.
*  Atala, an ocean-floating city which has become a haven for pirates.
*  Maphir, a distant empire whose vast armies survived god-wrought destruction.


----------



## seasong (Sep 5, 2002)

Things I would change if I submitted Asthantasia again: More magic notes. Different set of "places" down at the bottom. It's not like I had a shortage, and I could have been more fringe-worthy .

Also, I could have easily devoted a whole page to Atala (the city), and I _should_ have at least mentioned a few other things like levitation-based, wind-powered ships, the new roles of some of the races (the typical dwarf is a living history/historian), and Terracotta City (once a garden city, smashed to rubble and now transformed into a jungle inhabited by small human villages).


----------



## kenjib (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi Seasong.  I really like alot of those ideas for Asthantasia.  I think your setting highlights one of the problems with the contest.  Much of what makes a setting interesting and distinctive are a lot of the little details that just don't fit into the format of the contest entries.  There are only so many basic archetypes for a setting that are not completely standard vanilla fantasy world ala FR/GH yet are open enough to support a diverse and multi-faceted campaign setting (I doubt that they were looking for a gimmick driven one-shot setting), so it's in the fine details where a given proposal can really shine.  I wonder if some of the winners thought of a creative way to work around this limitation with the format.


----------



## seasong (Sep 5, 2002)

kenjib, Thanks for the nice words!

Really, though, I could have fit more and made the decision not to (various reasons - trying not to be _too_ weird, keeping a large font because I thought they would only have 2 weeks to read them all, etc.). So what I didn't put in was my fault.


----------



## arcseed (Sep 7, 2002)

mine:

*Dawn-Time*

1. *Core Ethos:*  Dawn-Time is a superheroic legendary fantasy world, where archetypical heroes and villains fight for the future of a newly formed world.

2. *Who are the heroes?*  In the recent past, a group of heroes came together to free the world from a great evil that enslaved the peoples of the world in the first days.  These heroes defined a set of “Paths”, heroic archetypes later generations of heroes feel drawn to follow.  As the world becomes more complex, and further Paths are needed, new heroes appear to define those Paths.  Many of the “named” heroes will be direct descendants of the original heroes.

3. *What do they do?*  Each hero’s goals and methods depend on his particular Path.  A follower of the Knight path, for example, uses force of arms to protect innocents, while a Blade fights for the sake of fighting, and will tend to seek a companion from one of the other paths and make the other’s goal his own.  Similarly, a Magus concentrates his energies on studying dark magics to defeat the forces of evil, while a Sage dabbles in all the magical arts in order to improve the lives of the people around him.  A major source of dramatic tension in character development and roleplay is the conflict between the heroes’ wants and needs as people and the demands of their archetypical Paths.

4. *Threats, Conflicts, Villains:*  In counterpoint to the heroic Paths, a number of villainous Paths were defined in the initial conflict, and people continue to be drawn to these paths.  The Destroyer, a dark god seeking to undo the Creator’s work, inspires these villains.  

5. *Nature of magic:*  Magic is the primal energy of creation.  Since the world is newly formed, magical energy is abundant, and even those with no particular talent may harness it.  A warrior, for example, may find the arms he used to perform a particularly heroic feat have become enchanted, or a skilled and dedicated craftsman may find certain masterpieces displaying magical power.  Followers of Paths dedicated to the Creator or the Destroyer may also draw magical power directly from their god.  

6. *What’s different?*  Dawn-Time has a larger-than-life, epic flavor—the characters are walking in legends, and they know it.  The Path system is the primary source of this feel, although a less scientific flavor to magic, a serious threat from a clearly defined evil, and a still-forming, dynamic world also contribute.  Following a Path makes the characters aware of their heroic virtues, and explicitly ties them to something larger than themselves.  At its core, Dawn-Time is about the struggle between fundamental forces and ideals, as personified in the heroes and villains.


----------

